# Surfcasting auf der Wiese



## haukep

Hallo Leute!

In einem anderen Thread kam in den letzten Tagen das Thema "wie weit werfe ich wirklich" und "wie kann ich weiter werfen" auf und es wurden einige Stimmen laut, die Lust dazu hätten, daraus mal ein Event zu machen.

Also hatte ich gerade die Idee, sich wirklich mal zu einem "Wiesenevent" zu treffen, am besten in der Nähe des Strandes, sodass man danach auch noch Brandungsangeln kann.

Man könnte dann einfach die Wiese mit Meterangaben abstecken und dann kann jeder individuell mal seine Weite feststellen, evtl. mal andere Ruten werfen, verschiedene Gewichte und Längen durchprobieren, und und und...Erfahrungsaustausch pur 

Ich denke, dass das ein sehr lustiges Event sein könnte, weiß aber halt nicht, ob sich dafür noch mehr Leute als Sylverpasi und ich begeistern können  |kopfkrat 

Ich werde hier einfach mal eine Interessentenliste anfangen und dann schauen wir mal, wie sich das entwickelt.  #6 

Für Vorschläge zur Verbesserung bin ich dankbar 

Interessentenliste:

1. haukep (Zebco World Champion II, DAM Carbo Mesh Futura Surf II, Ultegra´s 10.000)
2. Sylverpasi (2 Cormoran BlueStar 420, 2 Penn Surfmaster 70)
3. Tino
4. Waldemar (Zebco Rhino Offshore u. Conato Supreme Surf, Daiwa Emblem X6000T)
5. Hornhechteutin + 6. Frau (er weiß es selber nicht so genau )
7. Abumann (Daiwa AWT, Abu Mag Elite, Century Tip Tornado Light, Abu Rocket, Century Fireblade Match, Penn 525Mag, Zziplex Dymic HST, Daiwa 7HT)
8. Heiliger Johann (2 Cormoran Black Star, Ultegra´s 10.000)
9. Brandungsfutzi (Antaress Surf ABX 425,Super AERO Technium BX + Ultegra XT 10000)
10. Marcel1409 (Mega-Angelcenter-Martins) (Ne, das schreib ich nicht: Schaut selbst)
11. Agalatze (Aero Technium BX, Diaflash BX, Ultegra´s 10.000 ;+ )
12. Andreas Thomsen (Daiwa Vulcan - X42H,Zebco Rhino Offshore Surf,Byron Premium X - Wrap SS1, Rollen Shimano Biomaster 7000XS)
13. Platte, 14. Kumpel von Platte und 15. Kumpel von Platte
16. a.bu (Dega Competition Control, Ultegras )
17. Kalle (Shimano Surf Custom 425 cx, Esox Beach, Daiwa emcast 5500, Shimano Biomaster GT 8000)
18. MichaelB (Balzer Magna Silver Surf, Daiwa Emblem XT5500)  
19. Tackle, 20. Snowdrift, 21. Kumpel II von Tackle 
22. Oh-Nemo (wirft mit einer Spinnrute)
23. Angelfiete2001 (Die berühmte Cormoran ?? , Ultegra 10.000)
24. Micky (Cormoran Seacor Power Surf)
25. Audigott1984
26. goldfisch (Mitchell Orca)
27. Coasthunter und 28. Neffe von Coasthunter
29. Käpt´n Robi (Shimano Aero Technium 425cx, Shimano Aero Technium X10000)
30. Manske (Balzer Magna Magic Surf, Balzer Surf Tide)

Essensliste:

1. haukep 2 Päckchen Würstchen, diverse Steaksoßen  und einige Buttels alkoholfreie Getränke
2. Sylverpasi Einen Tisch und einen Sack Kohle (na dann mal guten Appetit )
3. Tino
4. Waldemar 9 Liter Glühwein, einen Sack Kohle, Propankocher, großer Topf, 1 Sack Grillkohle
5. Hornhechteutin + 6. Frau
7. Abumann
8. Heiliger Johann 3 Fladenbrote, 15 Brötchen, Fl.Scotch, 1 Sack Grillkohle
9. Brandungsfutzi 6er Bier,10 Würstchen,4 Knoblauch- / Kräuterbaguette
10. Marcel1409 20 Würstchen und ein paar Pils
11. Agalatze
12. Andreas Thomsen
13. Platte, 14. Kumpel von Platte und 15. Kumpel von Platte
16. a.bu 100 Brötchen
17. Kalle 2 Päckchen Schinkenwurst, 1 Päcken Nürnberger, Müllbeutel und 12-15 Flaschen Bier
18. MichaelB Ein waffenscheinpflichtiger Knobi-Dipp  |kopfkrat    und 1 Paket Würstchen  
19. Tackle, 20. Snowdrift, 21. Kumpel II von Tackle 
22. Oh-Nemo eine Grillwurst  
23. Angelfiete2001 Senf, Ketchup, ein großer Beutel Brötchen
24. Micky Schinkenwürstchen,Besteck
25. Audigott1984 2 Packungen Bratwürste, 10 Brötchen, Ketchup
26. goldfisch
27. Coasthunter und 28. Neffe von Coasthunter große Schüssel Nudelsalat,großer Gartengrill
29. Käpt´n Robi ein Paket Grillwürstchen, Ketchup, Senf, Six-Pack Bier
30. Manske ein Kasten Bier

Wattwurmliste:
Die Liste ist hier


Wegbeschreibung

Ablaufplan

Das Schild


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich wollte das eigentlich mal so für ne Std. auf einem Acker machen, aber wenn sich noch mehr dafür begeistern, dann können wir das auch alle zusammen machen. So wie Du schon sagst dann auf einer Wiese near the Beach mit anschließendem Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Was haltet ihr von einem WE im "Januar 2005"? Da dürften doch fast alle wieder Zeit haben......???


----------



## Tino

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo haukep
Bin erstmal dabei.Würde mich auch echt mal interessieren wie weit man so wirft.Mich interessiert noch mehr wie weit man mit sehr hochwertigen Ruten werfen kann.
Fische seit Jahren mit einfachsten Stöckern denn die Hightech-Ruten kosten ja auch ne Menge Geld.Aber nächstes Jahr werde ich erbarmungslos zuschlagen und mir drei von denen endlich anschaffen.

bis dann


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin, die Idee ist gut. Habt ihr denn auch schon eine Wiese im Auge wo man so was machen kann? Irgend ein Acker ist nicht so das richtige denke ich.  Bei schlechten Verhältnissen steckt man da bis zu den Knöcheln in der Motter.
Ich hab so was schon hin und wieder mal gemacht und ich sag euch, wenn ihr ein paar Stunden geworfen und die Wiese hoch und runter gelatscht seid dann habt ihr in der Regel keinen Bock mehr noch angeln zu gehen. 
Organisiert lieber ein Event rein für das Casting dann aber mit Grillen und Glühwein. Das kommt besser. Ehrlich.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da geb ich Dir Recht mit dem auf und ab latschen, aber ich denke, dass, wenn überhaupt Leute kommen würden, die Jungs auch angeln wollen. Die kommen dann bestimmt auch von weiter weg. Mit dem Grillen und Glühwein ist das kleinste Prob!!! Das würde auf jeden Fall klar gehen. Hauke muss nur wissen, wie viele mit machen und dann müssen wir mal schauen, ob wir eine Wiese in WH, DD oder gar Fehmarn finden.....


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Hauke!!
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele mit Deinem Vorschlag!!!#6 #6 
Mich interessiert auch mal brennend wie weit es bei mir denn so geht. Vielleicht besteht dann auch mal die Möglichkeit "anderes Material" zu werfen!????!!
Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken mir neue(und teure) Stöcker zu kaufen. Nur halt nicht ohne sie vorher mal Probegeworfen zu haben.
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn der Termin für mich passt!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dann müsste auch der eine oder andere Händler dabei sein, um diesen Wunsch mit anderen Geräten zu erfüllen und das wird bestimmt schwierig! 
@Hauke was hast Du jetzt genau geplant. Du hast ja die Orga. Würd mich auch interessieren, wie Du Dir das gedacht hast......


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, muss ja nich gleich nen Händler sein, aber vielleicht nennt ja der ein oder andere Teilnehmer genau das Stöckchen sein eigen auf das ich auch schon nen Auge geworfen habe!???! Und dann könnte man ja vielleicht mal nen Probewurf starten.

Also ich hätte kein Problem damit jemanden mit meiner Rute werfen zu lassen.
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

An welchem Stöckchen möchtest Du denn gerne mal rumfingern????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi,
ihr solltet erst mal ganz sicher klar stellen wo ihr werfen könnt und auch dürft. Denn eigentlich gehört jede Wiese irgend jemanden und ich weis das die Landwirte das nicht gerne sehen wenn auf ihrer Wiese ungefragt rumgelaufen wird. Wenn man denn fragt was ja selbstverständlich sein sollte kommt das nächste Problem denn wenn ein Blei eventuell sogar mit Schnur dran abreisst fliegt das logischerweise bis sonst wo. Das muß man wieder finden denn sonst wickelt sich die Schnur bei der nächsten Ernte in die Mähmaschiene oder was auch immer. Das gibt dann richtig Stress für den Landwirt.
Also organisiert mal eine Wiese welche alle Sicherheitsabmaße erfüllt. Das heist links und rechts reichlich Platz und nach vorne mindestens zwei bis drei mal so viel wie man werfen kann. Wenn das steht würde ich auch gerne kommen.
Ich hätte eine Shimano Aerocast BX 420, eine Berkley Series one IM7 420 und eine Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium Sea 420


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hallo @all,

ich kann Jörg nur zustimmen, dem Besitzer der Wiese sollte man auf jeden Fall fragen. Als ich zum Casting war wurde immer ein Sektor abgesteckt und der war bei der 150 Meter-Marke 45 Meter breit und es ging jeder 2. Wurf aus den Sektor raus (bei fast allen Werfern). Die Bleie steckten manchmal 10 Centimeter tief im Boden und für den Schiri war das ganze auch nicht ungefährlich. Wir haben dann nur noch mit einen 100 Gramm Gummiball geworfen an den eine Öse eingeschraubt war. 
Die Sache mit dem Rutentausch ist Klasse aber was passiert wenn der eine den anderen die Rute durchknallt??? Ich hatte mir eine Rute gekauft und die hat sich beim ersten!!!!! Wurf verabschiedet. 
Hoffentlich sind alle Teilnehmer gut versichert. 

mfg
Klaus


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute!

Super, dass ihr so ein großes Interessa an dem Event habt, ich werde die Interessentenliste gleich auf den neusten Stand bringen!

Mit dem anschließenden Brandungsangeln würde ich es einfach frei lassen - da wir das wohl in der Nähe vom Strand machen werden, kann man anschließend noch Brandungsangeln, oder eben nicht  :q  Ich denke da wie Sylverpasi, wenn jemand von sonstwo hier hoch knallt, dann möchte er bestimmt auch noch ein bissl angeln! 

Was den Acker (die Wiese) angeht werden wir schon was nettes finden, ich habe da schon so ein paar Ideen....

Ich werde das aber rechtzeitig abklären, sodass wir uns alle darauf vorbereiten können!  #6 

Einen Händler wäre klasse - stimmt... #t  Marcel1409 hätte bestimmt Interesse an so einem Event, zumindest hat er mir das mal gesagt! Ich werde ihn mal fragen....

So, jetzt mach ich aber erstmal die Liste da oben!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Hauke. Mir fällt da spontan keine geeignete Wiese ein......... Sag mal oder schreib am besten per PN, damit das eine Überraschung bleibt.....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mensch Ostholstein Boygroup,
da habt Ihr ja eine klasse Idee gehabt . Bin dabei und im Januar kommt meine Frau auch mit . Die will unbedingt besser werfen können und mir nicht immer das Blei um die Ohren hauen beim werfen  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hornhechteutin: Super, ich trag Dich und Deine Frau mit ein!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Termin aussuchen und fragen, ob das bei allen passt. Vielleicht kannst Du diesen Thread noch als Umfrage ändern, dann können wir abstimmen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ne, das geht nicht nachträglich!! Ich werde morgen mal überlegen, jetzt muss ich gleich schlafen...


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich möchte auch mitschmeißen!
Stelle natürlich auch mein Gerät zur Verfügung, und bei Interesse auch diverse Brandungsruten mit Multirollen, falls das mal jemand probieren möchte!
Bin schon richtig gespannt!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also wenn Du Brandungsmulti´s hast musst Du die auf jeden Fall mitbringen!!!! Ich bin der erste, der das möchte!!!!!!!! Wenn mir das gefällt, hol ich mir auch welche. Aber die sind bestimmt umgebaut oder Abumann???


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Was heißt umgebaut? Ich habe auch welche, die eine nachträglich eingebaute Magnetbremse oder Keramikkugellager haben, aber auch genügend "normale" wie Abu Mag Elite, Penn 525Mag, Daiwa 7HT usw.
Und selbstverständlich kannst Du die gerne schmeißen, egal ob nachträglich umgebaut oder standard.   :g


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab in einem anderen Forum??? gelesen, dass einige Leute ihre ABU umgebaut haben, damit es überhaupt möglich sei, so weit schmeißen zu können. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung von sowas. Deswegen bist Du jetzt mein Ansprechpartner für diese Sache.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Kein Problem, frag mich einfach, mein Sohn... 
Genau genommen kann man mit den meisten "Brandungsmultis" gewaltig weit schmeißen, erst vor ein paar Jahren kam der ganze Schnickschnack mit "tunen" auf; davor waren es einfache, normale Multis ohne Schnurführung; Paul Kerry hat mit der nichtumgebauten Daiwa 7HT Weltrekorde aufgestellt, Neill Mackelow mit der abu 6500 ct. Ein Bekannter von mir, Glyn Baldwin aus England, hat dieses Jahr bei der Casting-WM mit einer nichtumgebauten abu ct ohne Magnetbremse, aber mit normalen Bremsklötzen ( Fliehkraftbremse ), gut über 240 Meter geworfen, und viele Italiener und Franzosen nehmen auch die alte Variante.
Was aber Fakt ist, daß man mit den modernen Varianten mit Magnetbremse ( Abu Mag Elite, Penn Mag ) variabler ist bei unterschiedlichen Winden und vor allem gerade als Anfänger einen leichteren Einstieg hat - man stellt einfach die Bremskraft stärker ein, und die Gefahr des Vertüddelns ist extrem gering.
Gerade beim Wettkampfwerfen ist der Vorteil der im Wurf verstellbaren Magnetbremsen ( zeige ich Dir alles mal, kannst dann ein bisschen rumschrauben ), daß man zuanfang etwas mehr bremst, damit die Spule nicht überläuft, später dann kann man die Magneten wegschrauben, damit das Blei freier fliegen kann.
Klingt alles etwas theoretisch, aber ein Vorteil ist, daß man die Multis ohne Aufwand zerlegen kann und so einfach mal reinschauen, außerdem habe ich mehrere verschiedene liegen, so daß Du prima rumprobieren kannst, ob Dir das überhaupt Spaß macht, und welches Modell du möchtest. ( Den Vorteil hatte ich leider früher nicht - ich habe mir irgendwann eine schicke silberne Abu Rocket CT gekauft, Schnur aufgespult, geschmissen, vertüdelt, wieder abgespult ( nach dem enttüdeln ), aufgespult, und von vorne - und dabei kilometerweise Schnur durchgehauen! Aber genau so lernt man das, und jetzt kenne ich jedes Schräubchen an meinen Rollen! Dafür habe ich vor einem Jahr einem Fünfzehnjährigen, der in meiner Ferienwohnung zu Gast war, das Werfen mit der Mag Elite beigebracht, und er hatte in drei Tagen angeln nur einen Tüdel, dafür aber ein paar nette Dorsche )


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Abumann: Schön, dass Du auch dabei bist, ich habe Dich mit in die Liste eingetragen!


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Halöle Jungs!!!

Na das interesse an so einer "Veranstaltung" steigt ja ungemein!!!
Das freut mich natürlich!!! Hab schon oft überlegt mal zu ner Castingveranstaltung zu gehen, aber das hat für mich so wie ich das von Bildern ersehen konnte zu wenig mit dem eigentlichen Angeln zu tun. So mit den ganzen umgebauten Ruten und Multis usw... Da ist mir so ne Veranstaltung, quasi vom Brandungsangler für Brandungsangler , wesentlich angenehmer!!!! Im kreise gleichgesinnter macht sowas bestimmt RICHTIG LAUNE!!! und wenn sich dann noch´n Händler finden würde....träum.....
Wie siehts denn mal mit nen paar Terminvorschlägen aus???

@Sylverpasi
Du "kleines Schweinchen" Du!!! das könnte man jetzt aber SEHR DOPPELDEUTIG verstehen|supergri |supergri 
Also, gerne rumfingern würd ich mal an der Cormoran Titanium, der Shimano Super Aero bzw. und Power Aero, Quantum WC III oder der Daiwa Topcaster.
Kennst/ Hast Du da eine von??

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Zum Thema "Terminvorschläge" werde ich spät. morgen eine Abstimmung erstellen - ich muss mir nochmal ein paar Termine überlegen - sollte sich ja auch nicht mit anderen Veranstaltungen überschneiden...


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Klaus
Also das mit den Ruten eines anderen durchknacken würde ich nicht so verbissen sehen.
Wenn Rute wirklich brechen sollte, war es keine gute Rute oder sie hatte einen Materialfehler. In beiden fällen würde ich den gebrochenen Stock meinem Gerätedealer um die Ohren hauen und was neues haben wollen. In Zeiten von erweiterter Garantie, Käuferschutz und dem ringen der Einzelhändler um jeden Kunden/Cent sehe ich in so einem Maleur das kleinste Problem.

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin ,

wenn Ihr denn auf die Koppel geht , dann nehmt Euch ein paar Vorfächer mit und zieht 2-3 Jigs auf die Haken . Aber nicht traurig sein wenn aus den 150 Metern plötzlich 110 oder 120 werden . Also  viel Spaß , bin auf die Ergebnisse echt gespannt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Dorschjaeger: Ja, das sehe ich auch so, wenn ein Stock knallt, bringt man den einfach wieder zum Händler oder schickt ihn direkt zum Hersteller zurück!

@A.bu: Das ist mir klar  Ich würde sowieso gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen einem geklippten und einem frei umherwedelnden Brandungsvorfach kennenlernen...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi
> Du "kleines Schweinchen" Du!!! das könnte man jetzt aber SEHR DOPPELDEUTIG verstehen|supergri |supergri
> Also, gerne rumfingern würd ich mal an der Cormoran Titanium, der Shimano Super Aero bzw. und Power Aero, Quantum WC III oder der Daiwa Topcaster.
> Kennst/ Hast Du da eine von??
> 
> Mit fischigem Gruss
> Daniel



Also ich hab NOCH zur Zeit 2 Cormoran BlueStar. Die sind Müll. Nach einem Jahr sind die Steckverdingungen dermaßen abgenutzt, dass die Rutenelemente tiefer reinrutschen. Mit anderen Worten man bekommt die Rute nur noch mit Hilfe vo 2 Leuten auseinander!!! Ich habe aber auch noch von anderen Leuten gehört, dass C. fast nur Müllruten für die Brandung hat??? Ich werde demnächst auch auf Shimano umsteigen. Alleine schon vom Eigengewicht sind die nicht zu toppen! Die neue Aero Technium ist der Hammer, aber sehr teuer mit 350€! Zur WC III kann Hauke Dir was sagen.... und Daiwa hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab NOCH zur Zeit 2 Cormoran BlueStar. Die sind Müll. Nach einem Jahr sind die Steckverdingungen dermaßen abgenutzt, dass die Rutenelemente tiefer reinrutschen. Mit anderen Worten man bekommt die Rute nur noch mit Hilfe vo 2 Leuten auseinander!!! Ich habe aber auch noch von anderen Leuten gehört, dass C. fast nur Müllruten für die Brandung hat??? Ich werde demnächst auch auf Shimano umsteigen. Alleine schon vom Eigengewicht sind die nicht zu toppen! Die neue Aero Technium ist der Hammer, aber sehr teuer mit 350€! Zur WC III kann Hauke Dir was sagen.... und Daiwa hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.




Ne, meine ist eine World Champion II  Aber davon ab, habe ich gehört, dass so ziemlich jeder der die Ruten kennt sagt, dass die II viel, viel besser ist als die III!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab NOCH zur Zeit 2 Cormoran BlueStar. Die sind Müll. Nach einem Jahr sind die Steckverdingungen dermaßen abgenutzt, dass die Rutenelemente tiefer reinrutschen. Mit anderen Worten man bekommt die Rute nur noch mit Hilfe vo 2 Leuten auseinander!!! Ich habe aber auch noch von anderen Leuten gehört, dass C. fast nur Müllruten für die Brandung hat??? Ich werde demnächst auch auf Shimano umsteigen. Alleine schon vom Eigengewicht sind die nicht zu toppen! Die neue Aero Technium ist der Hammer, aber sehr teuer mit 350€! Zur WC III kann Hauke Dir was sagen.... und Daiwa hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.



Hi ,
also ich fische schon seit Jahren Cormoran Black Star Ruten
in der Brandung und kann es nicht bestätigen das es Müllruten sind,
Blue Star hab ich noch nie gefischt,kann ich  kein Urteil über abgeben.
Hab auch die neue Black Star Titanium und bin sehr zufrieden.
Werd mich Euch mal anschließen,kannste sie dann mal werfen.
Aero Technium sind auch geile Stöcker.

Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Klar Johann. Würde gerne mit den "Schwarzen" werfen. Mal sehen vielleicht hat Bulli ja bis zum Event die Aero Technium und ich seine alten......... Wahrscheinlich ist die BlueStar nur ein billiger Abklatsch von der BlackStar. Wie gesagt, nach knapp einem Jahr abgenutzt und alle Ringe fangen an zu oxidieren, obwohl ich sie abspühle und reinige und und und...... Da frag ich mich doch, obs das sein kann! Von Cormoran bin ich jedenfalls geheilt. Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Halöle Allerseits!!!

@Sylverpasi
Also mich haben von Cormoran eigentlich immer nur die Black Star CM interessiert, aber da die auch immer nen stolzen Preis sowohl bei Brandungs- als auch bei Pilkruten haben,hab ich mich doch immer vom kauf zurückhalten können und bin dann auf etwas günstigere Ruten umgestiegen. 
In der Brandung fische ich z.Z. auch "nur" nen "billigstock" und zwar die DAM Blackpanther in 3,90. Die hab ich mal für läppische 45€ das Stück als B Produktion (der erste Ring ist kein Klappring) beimGerlinger im Angebotskatalog geordert. EIGENTLICH bin ich mit  den Ruten ja auch soweit zufrieden.... ABER.... Ich möchte schon mal wissen ob sich die ca. 300€ pro Stock wirklich lohnen.

@ haukep
Das habe ich auch schon von sehr vielen Leuten gehört, aber die WC II sind mir eindeutig zu hart Die WC III soll da ein wenig progressiver in der Aktion sein. Habe die Rute allerdings bisher weder gesehen geschweige denn in der Hand gehabt. Die WC III ist halt in die engere Wahl bei mír gekommen.

@Heiliger Johann

Oh ja!!! darf ich " die schwarze Schönheit":l  dann auch mal antesten??? Die Rute ist nämlich mein heimlicher Favorit!!! Darf man fragen was Du bei Deinem "Dealer" für das Stöckchen gelegt hast??? Beim Angelsachsen im WWW gibts auf alle Ruten und Rollen 25% und das ist bei dem Preis ja schon ne ganze Menge.Kenne bisher nur den UVP und der ist ja schon fast unverschämt#q 

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Halöle Allerseits!!!
> 
> @Sylverpasi
> Also mich haben von Cormoran eigentlich immer nur die Black Star CM interessiert, aber da die auch immer nen stolzen Preis sowohl bei Brandungs- als auch bei Pilkruten haben,hab ich mich doch immer vom kauf zurückhalten können und bin dann auf etwas günstigere Ruten umgestiegen.
> In der Brandung fische ich z.Z. auch "nur" nen "billigstock" und zwar die DAM Blackpanther in 3,90. Die hab ich mal für läppische 45€ das Stück als B Produktion (der erste Ring ist kein Klappring) beimGerlinger im Angebotskatalog geordert. EIGENTLICH bin ich mit  den Ruten ja auch soweit zufrieden.... ABER.... Ich möchte schon mal wissen ob sich die ca. 300€ pro Stock wirklich lohnen.
> 
> @ haukep
> Das habe ich auch schon von sehr vielen Leuten gehört, aber die WC II sind mir eindeutig zu hart Die WC III soll da ein wenig progressiver in der Aktion sein. Habe die Rute allerdings bisher weder gesehen geschweige denn in der Hand gehabt. Die WC III ist halt in die engere Wahl bei mír gekommen.
> 
> @Heiliger Johann
> 
> Oh ja!!! darf ich " die schwarze Schönheit":l  dann auch mal antesten??? Die Rute ist nämlich mein heimlicher Favorit!!! Darf man fragen was Du bei Deinem "Dealer" für das Stöckchen gelegt hast??? Beim Angelsachsen im WWW gibts auf alle Ruten und Rollen 25% und das ist bei dem Preis ja schon ne ganze Menge.Kenne bisher nur den UVP und der ist ja schon fast unverschämt#q
> 
> Mit fischigem Gruss
> Daniel



Hi Daniel,
kommen ja anscheinend aus der gleichen Stadt.
Der Preis für die Ruten war sehr gut,
hab sie zu einem Schnäppchenpreis bekommen.

Habt ihr eigentlich schon ein Termin ins Auge gefasst???????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> kommen ja anscheinend aus der gleichen Stadt.
> Der Preis für die Ruten war sehr gut,
> hab sie zu einem Schnäppchenpreis bekommen.
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon ein Termin ins Auge gefasst???????
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Ich stimme die möglichen Termin gerade ab, werde morgen wohl mal eine Umfrage dazu starten, dann könnt ihr entscheiden!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte früher auch die WC II war mit den Ruten sehr zufrieden, darum hatte ich mir die WC III gleich gekauft, als Sie auf dem Markt kamen. Leider war sie überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit der Alten.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich sie, nach dem ich 3 mal mit den Ruten in der Brandung war, verkauft.
Jetzt fische ich die Super Aero Technium 425 BX und die Antares Surf ABX 425 von Shimano.
Wenn ich an dem Termin Zeit habe, würde ich mich euch auch gerne anschließen!
Dann bringe ich natürlich auch meine Ruten zum Testen mit.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin, die Idee ist Klasse. Der Ort kann doch auch ein Strand sein, an dem man danach gleich Angeln kann. Ein Strand ist breit genug und extreeeeeeeem lang, Absperrband für die Sektoren in 10m Schritten absteckt, und eine Absperrung des Strandes in Wurfrichtung, der Spaziergänger #6  wegen. Der Schiri, der die Weite bekanntgibt, kann sich sicher und gut verstecken, irgendetwas schützendes bekommt man da bestimmt hin, zu Not wird gebastelt und improviesiert. Kein Fragen und kein gemecker irgendwelcher Eigentümer. Niemand braucht den Strand hoch und runterlaufen, ein Schiri ist da der zur Not das Blei wieder ausgräbt.

Somit wäre ich dabei, je nach Termin, da im Januar leider 2 Pflichtveranstaltungen anstehen. Grill, Kohle, Anzünder, Fleisch - kein Problem.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sauber AKor! Darüber hab ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht mit dem Strand...... Das könnte man auf jeden Fall als sehr gute Altanative sehen! Aber wie will man diesen Abschnitt absperren?


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na mit diesem rot/ weissen Band für Baustellen etc. Ein paar Stangen in den Boden, Band rum fertig, Schild drangebaumelt, "Achtung, Lebensgefahr. Verrückte werfen mit Blei um sich".  Auf der anderen Seite, dort wo das Blei landen soll, mindestens und gut 300m vom Abwerfpunkt entfernt w/ Bleiverlust und der daraus entsehenden Rekordweite, das gleiche, Band, Schild " Achtung. Wenn pfeifendes Geräusch schnell lauter wird, hinlegen, sofort! Keinesfalls weitergehen!"

Die Weiten werden einfach vorher abgesteckt, so dass das ewige nachmessen entfällt. Ähnlich den Makierungen beim Skispringen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also, das mit dem Strand würde ich lassen. Der breiteste Ostseestrand ist zu schmal für so eine Aktion. Ihr solltet an eine Sicherheitszone von mindestens 80 Meter links und rechts einhalten und mindestens 250-300 Meter nach vorne. Nicht wegen euren zu erwartenden Wurfweiten von 130-170 Meter sondern wegen der Wurfweite wenn die Schnur reißt. Das gilt natürlich auch wenn das Blei abrutscht und extrem seitwärts weg fliegt, wenn da Spaziergänger in der Nähe sind, dann gute Nacht.
Ich rate euch ehrlich, nehmt das nicht zu locker da kann echt was schlimmes passieren.
Ihr braucht eine Ort / Koppel irgend wo in der Walachei wo keine Leute rumrennen und der weithin einzusehen ist so das auch niemand hinter einem Busch plötzlich hervor kommen kann.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin!!!!

@heiliger Johann 
Hi Thomas!!! Du auch Pinneberger!!!!????... Na das iss ja nen Zufall!!!#6 
kann man mal wieder sehen wie klein doch das WWW ist!!|supergri 
Gehst Du nur zum Brandungsfischen oder kann man Dich auch mal auf dem einen oder anderen Hochseekutter der Ostsee antreffen??? Könnten uns ja mal in PI auf´n Käffchen oder sowas treffen (ich trinke kein Alkohol)???
Wo hast Du denn "die schwarze Schönheit" zum Schnäppchenpreis erworben???
Bei Richard in seiner Grube??

@all
Das mit dem Strand halte ich auch nicht für so ne gute Idee!! Die Gründe hat der Meeresangler Schwerin schon ganz treffend erkannt. Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand hier nen Bauern oder so auf Fehmarn?? Denn auf Fehmarn gibt es ja nun Weissgott genug Wiesen und Felder. Und wir haben den Riesenvorteil das wir danach auf jeden Fall nen geeigneten Strand für das gerade erworbene Wissen von der Wiese. Egal aus welcher richtung der Wind auch weht. Was haltet ihr von dem Inselvorschlag??? Kennt jemand da nen Bauern/ Wiesenbesitzer der uns da werfen lässt??

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Stimmt darüber hab ich auch nicht nachgedacht. Ich glaube ich überlasse das Denken dem Hauke. Der ist sowieso der Organi..... Hauke gibt es was neues? Du wolltest doch auf Fehmarn anfragen.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute!

Ja, ich habe einige Neuigkeiten 

1. Ich werde gleich mal eine Umfrage starten bzgl. der möglichen Termine, wir diskutieren das einfach da dann mal aus würd´ich sagen!

2. MS hat ganz recht, der Strandvorschlag ist zwar eine gute Idee, an der Umsetzung wird es aber hapern, denn ich möchte auf JEDEN FALL ausschließen, dass im Umkreis von gut 500 Metern auch nur ein Hase rumrennt....

3. Ich war heute in Lippe, direkt an der Mündung und da sind ewig lange und ausgedehnte, schön feste Wiesen (Dennis, wir sollten da mal angeln und bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du mir mal Deine Meinung dazu sagen) - ideal für das Vorhaben.

Ich werde in diesen Tagen bei dem Gutshaus, das da irgendwo steht mal Nachfragen, ob die uns das erlauben würden, sofern ihnen das Land gehört.

4. Ich habe auch ja auch noch meinen Kumpel auf Fehmarn, der zwar grad in Indien ist, dessen Eltern aber große Länderein haben - ich frage auch da mal an!

Also, ich mach mich jetzt mal an die Umfrage wegen des Termins....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, hier ist die Abstimmung!

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41748


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute!

Es gibt Neuigkeiten: Marcel1409, der Inhaber vom "Megaangelcenter Martins" in Hamburg-Rahlstedt hat sein Kommen zugesagt und als Highlight bringt er sämtliche aktuellen Brandungsruten mit, damit man sie mal Probewerfen kann. 

Danke dafür schonmal  #6

Übrigens: Nach dem Casting auf der Wiese geht es selbstverständlich noch an den Strand zum Brandungsangeln, Grillen und Spaß in der Boardie-Runde haben... :q  :q 

Ich hoffe, dass noch gaaaanz viele von euch Lust bekommen sich uns anzuschließen! #6

Hier nochmal die Terminabstimmung: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...ead.php?t=41748
Momentan führt ja der 29.Januar, aber noch ist alles offen...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke

Bin dabei #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke, #6 

bin auch dabei

Termine würden mir alle passen

Wär auch schön wenn man danach noch zeitfindet ein
wenig zu fischen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Jungs, das wird bestimmt sehr interessant... Agalatze kommt auch mit, muß noch in die Teilnehmerliste.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Marcel1409. Am 08.01.05 werd ich mal ein Auge in Deinen Laden werfen. Bis dann! Achsoo habt ihr auch die Penn Millenium Sport Boat 30 lbs.?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Sylverpasi  |wavey: , das is cool das du mal vorbei schauen willst. Lernt man sich mal persönlich kennen. Penn führen wir gar nicht, aber in dem Bereich hab ich etliche Ruten da, die vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vergleichbar oder besser sind als Penn.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Jungs!

So, ich habe die "Neuen"  eben ergänzt!!

Bei der Abstimmung wegen des Termins würde ich jetzt gerne mal ein Ende festlegen, damit jeder dann auch noch Zeit hat vernünftig den festen Termin zu planen. Ich denke der Jahreswechsel ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, der Termin, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt führt ist dann also unser!

Ist das so ok? Wenn jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat - bitte sagen


----------



## sundfisher

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich übe mit meiner Flugangel immer mal wieder Punktanwerfen au einer Wiese vor meinem Ferienhaus am Issefjord, allerdings ist das nie ein Ersatz für die Praxis wenn man dann auf unsicherem Grund mit Wind aus der falschen Richtung, nasskalten Fingern und zu hohen Wellen (es gäbe noch weitere Störfaktoren) zu kämpfen hat, aber als Erfahrungsaustausch und gemütliches Beisammensein ist die Idee gut, leider für mich als Ausländer ist die Anreise doch ein wenig weit. Schade doch


----------



## Platte

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo. Wenn ich es Zeitlich einrichten kann komme ich auch. Bringe eventuell noch 2 Leute mit wenn es geht. Tolle Sache Gruß Platte


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke ,

werde auch vorbei kommen . Was die Koppel angeht , was hälst Du vom Nordmarksportfeld , hier finden jedes Jahr die Deutschen Meisterschaften statt .
Der Platz ist riesig , es gibt Parkplätze und ein Lokal ist auch dort . Zum Strand fährt man von dort max. 20 min .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute!

@Platte: Ja gerne, ich freue mich riesig wenn wir eine große Gruppe werden. ich trage euch mal mit ein!

@a.bu: Also ich habe da eine andere Wiese im Auge, wo man das auch optimal machen kann - ich werde im neuen Jahr mit dem Grafen reden und das abklären, ist dann nur 25 Meter vom Strand weg  Also können wir die Ruten gleich aufgebaut lassen


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

so hauke, ich hab mich im thread TERMINE  auch mal unverbindlich angemeldet zum surfcasting auf der wiese.. :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Kalle!

Das freut mich aber ganz besonders, dass Du wohl auch mit dabei sein wirst! Ich hoffe das klappt terminlich!


----------



## Patty

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke,
meld mich auf jeden Fall schon mal an! Aber Ihr kennt das ja mittlerweile von mir, kann noch nicht fest zusagen, da ich nicht weiß ob ich arbeiten muß. 
Hab das Brandungstreffen der Nordies und den ersten Stammtisch verpasst, diesmal muß es einfach klappen!!!

Petri Patty


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Hauke,

hätte leider nur am 15.01. und 22.01. Zeit. Am 29.01. schaffe ich es leider nicht, vielleicht würde ich abends am Strand mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich bin ja lange genug um dieses Thema herum geschlichen  

So langsam entwickelt sich das aber #6  und ich wäre, wenn der Termin passen sollte, gern dabei #h 

Der Januar ist bei mir vollgestopft mit beruflichen Terminen und teilweise bin ich die Woche über schon "auf Reisen" - in solch einem Fall würde ich aus "politischen Aspekten" nicht teilnehmen können |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

freut mich auch dabei zu sein wenns klappt, ist bei mir wie bei michal B. aber 2 wochen vorher weiß ich bescheid...

hab mir doch grad 1800 m 0,10 wiplash pro ,500 yards 20 lbs power pro, und ne daiwa emcast plus 5500 günstig ersteigert... muss doch ausprobieren wie,und  was besser ist fürs brandungsangeln.. |supergri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

tolle idee jungs !
aber wie komme ich denn auf die liste ?
hatte doch noch garnichts geschrieben.
wenn ich zeit habe bin ich natürlich auf jedenfall dabei !!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Agalatze wenn Du auch dabei sein könntest , das schraubt das Durschnittsalter wieder einmal bischen höher  :q . Deine Namesschilder haben wir ja alle noch  :q . Auf die Liste schreibt Hauke Dich bestimmt gleich , wenn er es sieht . Macht das für einen jungen Menschen ganz gut    #6  . 


Gruß aus Eutin


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hi aga, gehst du hier mal hin..http://www.anglerboard.com/board/showthread.php?t=41748
sollten uns mal auf ein thread einigen, wegen reinschreiben gelle hauke

genau hornhechteutin...besser ist *fg wegen alter #6 

hoffe du machst auch das nächste nordietreffen mit im januar, wenn wir uns einig sind |supergri


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

nochmal an aga!!!
isses besser ne 20lbs power pro oder lieber ne 0,10 whiplash pro auf meine neue brandungsrolle daiwa emcast plus  5500 pro zu spulen??
hab alle 3 sehr günstig bei ebay ersteigert.!
hab ja noch nie mit geflochtener geworfen geschweige denn auffe rolle gehabt, obwohl ich immer klar damit gekommen bin...

 man gut das wir spezis hier haben die sich bestens auskennen..... |supergri
hoffe ich kann wirklich mitmachen,will doch wissen, ob ich mich umsonst schinde meine kraft zu vergeuden |supergri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also jungs-gleich rede ich kein wort mehr mit euch "alten" 
wieso schraube ich das alter hoch ? bin doch erst 26 !!!
das ist gemein von euch :-(

aber das mit der liste meinte ich eigentlich anders. ich stehe nämlich schon drauf obwohl ich noch garnichts dazu geschrieben habe.

@ kalle
die wipplash müsste in der stärke eigentlich ganz gut funzen.
wenn sie zu dünn ist, dann könntest du sonst probleme damit bekommen.
aber ne 10 er dürfte ok sein.
die power pro kenne ich nur aus dem laden vom testen.
bin da nicht so überzeugt von. habe aber noch nie damit gefischt.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

danke für deine meinung, werde eine rolle mit 0,10 whiplash und die andere mit der power pro bespulen... mal sehen welche besser ist..., die power pro fühlt sich aber jetzt schon besser an.

dafür machen wir ja dieses event, damit jeder mal ausprobieren und mit anderen ruten schmeissen kann, wie er mit was klarkommt.
ruten rollen und schnurmässig.
schön das wir jemanden dabei haben der uns neue ruten zur verfügung stellt um auch mal mit denen zu werfen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
@Agalatze
na mit 26 biste doch schon einer der "älteren "  :q  .Dennis, Björn und Hauke krebsen doch unter 25 rum  :q 

@Kalle
wenn ich Zeit hab immer . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Micha ich bin auch froh noch unter 25 rumzukrebsen, denn bei mir ist der Zug noch lange nicht abgefahren. Du siehst ja schon langsam die Lichter auf Dich zu kommen  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin 
@ Sylverpasi
|jump: aber der Zug wartet auch auf Dich   . Meiner hat ist der ICE von Hamburg nach Berlin und der kommt selten an  |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Halöle Jungs!!!

Also ich bin nachwievor dabei wenn der Termin passt!!! Würde ja auch gern an der Abstimmung teilnehmen... aber ich komm da nicht rein|kopfkrat :c 
Ich krieg immer die Meldung das die Seite nicht anzuzeigen ist.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Also schmeiss ich mal nen Termin auf diese Weise in den Raum... Ausser dem 28ten (oder wars der 29te??) hab ich eigentlich immer Zeit!!
Das mit Marcel1409 ist natürlich ne MEGAsache!!!#6 #6 
Freu mich jetzt schon riesig auf das Event!!!! Hoffentlich wird es nicht der 28/29te... bibber hoff....:q 

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi,
die Abstimmung funzt im Moment nicht weil das Ab auf einen neuen Server umgeschaufelt wird.
Tut uns Leid geht aber nichtanders.


----------



## Tackle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

An alle die dachten sie können ohne mein Erscheinen so ein Event starten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alle anderen können sich auf meine Anwesenheit freuen und mit mir rechnen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tackle


----------



## dorsch k.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute gruss aus Malkwitz (Malente) ,keine schlechte Idee ,
Ich habe bisher immer auf unserem Sportplatz geübt ,aber langsam wird
mir das Ding zu kurz (nur 120m lang) ,da ich fast jeden wurf in die Bäume 
dahinter jage .Tip Ein sehr guter Platz ist auch in Eutin hinter dem AKtiv Sportcenter
der über 200m lang und ca 100m breit ist (Habe dort auch schon mit Vereinsmitgl.
vom EAV geübt )echt guter platz zum werfen und sonst noch so.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
das mit Eutin wäre echt ne klasse Sache zumal ein großteil der Leute eh aus der Gegend sind . Hier haben wir wenig Ärger mit Zuschauer und zur Ostsee haben wir es ja auch nicht weit .Wir können von hier schnell felxible auf den jeweiligen Wind reagieren und uns dann den Strand aussuchen zu angeln.


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Hauke: kannst mich auf die Liste setzen, meine Dienstreise ist von KW04 auf KW01 verschoben, von daher sieht es seeehr gut mit dem 29ten aus #h 

@Kükenpasy: ick wulli wat  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Hauke #h
Dann bin ich auch mal dabei.
Mal sehen wie weit ich mit meinen Mefo-Peitschen rauskomme :g


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute!

So, ich bin jetzt über Weihnachten zu meiner Familie nach Hamburg gefahren und nachdem ich gerade für die alten Leute hier im Heim (mein Stiefvater leitet ein DRK-Altenheim) den Weihnachtsmann gemacht habe, finde ich ein paar Minuten mich hier auf den neusten Stand zu bringen!   

Ich finde es super, dass die Aktion jetzt so richtig in Fahrt kommt, werde die "Neuen" gleich mit auf die Liste setzten.

@Dorsch K.: Danke für den Tipp, ich habe schon einige Dinge direkt in Meeresnähe angeleiert, werde das aber in KW 1 noch mit euch besprechen, dann weiß ich mehr...

@Agalatze: Schau mal 2 Seiten vorher, Marci hat Dich angemeldet 

@Oh-Nemo, MichaelB und Tackle: Supi, dass ihr auch alle mit dabei seit   #6 

@Kalle: Ja, der 2.Tread, der ja gerade nicht funzt, war auch nur als Terminabstimmung gedacht #c , wird aber sowieso ab 1. Januar einschlafen, denn eigentlich wollte ich dann wegen der Planbarkeit den Termin festmachen. Der mit den meisten Stimmen ist es dann!

So, ich mach mich jetzt mal an die Liste...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na das wird ja mal wieder ein fettes Boardevent.........Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das will ich doch hoffen  Freu mich auch...


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

na, wer würd sich nicht freuen?? das ist so wie beim letzten brandungsangeln unter uns nordies...hatte mich auch sehr drauf gefreut, und es war klasse #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich denke auch, dass das ein richtig nettes Event wird, ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen den Ort nochmal besuchen und mir das Gelände anschauen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

da kam mir doch grad die tiiierische Idee, wer die Wattis für das After-Casting-Angeln sponsern könnte   #y  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die Idee ist gar nicht so übel, lieber Micha


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na Micha? Sprich Dich aus...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hauke mach mal ICQ an ich will mit Dir reden.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke mach mal ICQ an ich will mit Dir reden.....



Was ist denn los? Jetzt bin ich da, DU aber nicht


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So Leute,

Bevor meine Aktion hier in Vergessenheit gerät, schnell mal den neusten Stand!

Der Strand ist gefunden und wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, wird es LIPPE werden. Da sind große Wiesen fürs Casting hinter!

Das Datum ist auch gefunden, der 29. Januar ist unser Termin, denn dafür haben die meisten von euch gestimmt.

Die Teilnehmer sind hoffentlich nocht nicht alle gefunden, also weiterhin fleißig anmelden 

Näheres in den nächstebn Tagen  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab mir schon gedacht das das am 29. sein wird. Schade aber da kann ich nicht weil ich in Winterurlaub fahre.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

29ter ist somit gebongt |laola: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo, bin auch dabei; Lippe ist doch das von Oldenburg / Holstein Richtung Kiel, gelle? Ich glaube, da habe ich mal geangelt, aber schick trotzdem mal eine kurze Wegbeschreibung für die Einheimischen, die sich nicht auskennen... :g


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
@Abumann
Hier haste eine Wegbeschreibung : Oldenburg in Richtung Kiel , kurz vor Lütjenburg in Richtung Howacht , dann in Richtung Behrensdorf , ca 2 km ist dann Lippe mit dem Hafen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute,

ich beobachte das mit dem Brandungswiesenweitwerfen schon ein Weilchen.
Jetzt wo der Termin feststeht und auch der Platz, möchte ich mich auch gern anmelden.
Da ich noch nicht so lange beim Brandungsangeln bin und noch keinen Wurfstil hab, 
wäre so ein Treffen woh genau das Richtige.

Ich schicke natürlich noch eine gesonderte Anmeldung an Haukep.

Also dann warscheinlich bis zum 29.01. 
Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Och Menno!!!!:c :c 

Immer wenn so schöne Veranstaltungen geplant werden, passt es bei mir mit dem Termin nicht!!!
Am29.ten hab ich ne Nichtabsagfähige#q  Familienfeier#q !!! Kannst mich also von der Liste streichen.

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@MS: Mist, aber naja, ist ja auch nett 

@Dorschjaeger: Schade, aber die Mehrheit hat so absgestimmt. Aber das wird bestimmt nicht das letzte Treffen dieser Art sein


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> keinen Wurfstil hab


 Ich auch nicht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @MS: Mist, aber naja, ist ja auch nett
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst das ich nicht kommen kann ja?  |kopfkrat  #t  |evil:
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mensch Jörg, ich meine die Tatsache, dass Du in den W-Urlaub fährst


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,

sagt mal, habe ich das überlesen, oder wann treffen wir uns eigentlich? Nicht, daß ich da morgens hinfahre und noch kein Schwein da ist, oder so spät, daß alle schon am Angeln ( oder Grillen ) sind; und was wollen wir danach machen, angeln, grillen, Kneipe, alles zusammen, oder wie oder was? Muß ich nur rechtzeitig wissen, dann kann ich was mitbringen, zum angeln oder grillen oder trinken... :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ok, eigentlich wollte ich morgen wieder diesen Tread eröffnen, aber da Du es jetzt schon gemacht hast..

Also, ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns so um ca. 10:00 treffen, da wir dann für das Casting ca. 4-5 Stunden Zeit haben, je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer  Danach dachte ich, könnten wir rüber zum Strand und auf dem Parkplatz ein wenig grillen...

Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen noch zu dem anliegenden Haus fahren und fragen ob das ok ist... #c  Aber wir finden schon ein Plätzchen... #6 

Danach gehts dann mit den Leuten die noch Lust und Power haben an den Strand und ein wenig das Erlernte in die Praxis umsetzten...; :m 

Was wir dann nach dem Angeln machen... |kopfkrat  Keine Ahnung! Vorschläge?

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Veranstaltung, das wird bestimmt die MegaGaudi  :g


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Achso: Wegen des Grillens: Habt ihr überhaupt Lust dazu? Wie sieht es mit Equipment aus? Also ich habe leider keinen Grill, kann aber Brot, Soucen und Getränke mitbringen....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

boar ey, 10Uhr finde ich ganz schön früh... also ich denke mal, gegen 12 könnte ich es schaffen, habe allerdings auch etwa eine Stunde Anfahrt #c 

Grillen? Coole Idee, ich würde einen Mega-Knobi-Dipp nach einem von Oh-Nemo geklauten und leicht abgewandelten Rezept stiften - @Oh-Nemo: oder hast Du ein Copyright drauf?  

Nach den Trocken-Übungen bin ich auf alle Fälle für die Praxis, deshalb ja ein paar Seiten vorher der #y  nach dem Watti-Sponsor :g  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Leute,

 Hab gestenr abend erst mal nen Schwung Brandungsbleie mit meiner neuen Form gegossen.
 150, 180, 200 u. 230g.
 Hoffentlich genug.

 Da ich ja ne etwas längere Anreise hab, würde mich schon interessieren, was nach dem angeln noch so geht.

 Mitbringen werde ich warscheinlich einen Propankocher, einen Topf und ein paar Liter Glühwi.

 Sind zwar noch fast drei Wochen aber ich freu mich schon sehr drauf.

 Schlafen werd ich wohl im Auto. Also irgend wo in der Nähe unserer Angelstelle.

 10:00 Uhr, oo. da muß ich mich ja um 04:30 Uhr auf die Socken machen.
 Na egal. Ist ja Hobby und dann geht das schon.

 Die genaue Stelle muß mir dann noch jemand bei Gelegenheit genau beschreiben.
 Dass ich nich so lang suchen muß.

 Giebt's Würmer eigentlich vor Ort oder besorgt die jemand??

 In diesem Sinne, Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, ok, von mir aus auch Treffen um 12:00


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also mit 10:00 hätte ich kei Problem. Ist schon OK.
 Hauptsache nich -10°C.

 Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

O gott, ne hoffentlich nicht,aber mit dem Glühwein kann das ja auch nix machen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also bei mir wird das auch nichts so früh. wenn dann komme ich gegen 14 uhr.
ich denke auch mal dass keiner lust hat mehr als 8-10 zu werfen,denn man muss das blei ja jedesmal aus dem boden buddeln und dort hinlaufen usw...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also ich habe wie gesagt kein Ding damit, wenn wir uns gegen 12 oder 13:00 treffen. Was habt ihr denn so für Vorstellungen?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
gegen 12 / 13 Uhr ist nichts gegen einzuwenden  |supergri  .Ich alter Mann brauch ja noch meinen Schönheitsschlaf  #6 . Wir müssen ja schließlich auch an diejenigen denken , die einen längeren Anfahrtsweg haben .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja das stimmt, das passt zeitlich ja immernoch. Wenn wir bis etwa 15:00 werfen und danach schön grillen und dann ab an den Strand, dann passt das. Also, was ist denn nun mit dem Grillen? Habt ihr Lust? Und wenn ja, *wer* kann den *was *  mitbringen?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@haukep: das klingt doch perfekt #6 

Falls Jörg nicht interveniert bringe ich, wie eine Seite vorher beschrieben, einen 1A Einsam-Macher mit  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich denke auch, das 12-13 uhr treffen io ist. werde auf jeden fall ne runde würstchen und ein paar bierchen für uns mitbringen.

und falls noch jemand aus hamburg kommt, könnte man sich ja irgendwo auf ner raststätte treffen...würde zwar dort hin finden, aber vielleicht kennt derjenige sich ja besser dort aus. #c


----------



## AKor74

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Für den 29. mußte mich auch wieder streichen, 2 Feiern, eine davon Pflicht (Familie). Beim nächsten mal sicher.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Michael: Super, da bin ich gespannt 

@Kalle:  #6 

@AKor74: Schade, aber beim nächsten Mal  :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wenn alles klappt, dann werde ich auch mal vorbeischauen, auch wenn ich abends eventuell wieder früh den heimweg antreten muss:c , aber Lippe ist für mich ja nicht sooo weit zu fahren. Mal schauen was ich da noch geregelt bekomme.|kopfkrat 

Hab eben mal mit Abumann kontaktet (alter Fussballer von früher), der hat sich ja auch "angekündigt".


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hab grad mal meine rollen...biomaster GT 8000 mit 0,10 wishplasch pro und meine neue daiwa emcast 5500 mit 20 lbs power pro bespult, werd dann beide mal ausprobieren.

@Hauke, meinst du das wir alle einen platz am strand finden, oder wolltest du ne ecke abstecken, werden ja einige leutchen kommen  

@ll
 bringt auch noch jemand anzünder und kohle mit, und auch noch wat zu futtern (würstchen ,oder fleisch) ? mit sossen sind wir ja eingedeckt. |supergri


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Haukep

Kannst mich mit auf die liste setzen, bin dabei. #6 

Ein paar Würstchen und Zubehör sind dann im Gepäck.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael: Super, da bin ich gespannt


Da ich das Glück habe, auf einen typischen 60er-Jahre-Sammelbegriff getauft worden zu sein könnte ich ja gemeint sein... oder doch eher der Hornhecht aus Eutin? #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@MichaelB: Das galt Dir 

@Kalle: Ich habe gestern nochmal mit Marci gesprochen wegen Steckschildern, aber haben tun wir beide keine...  #t Jetzt haben wir gesagt, dass wir den Strand einfach überrollen und uns frei verteilen. Kann sein, dass man ein Stückl laufen muss, aber das werden wir doch wohl geregelt bekommen, oder  |supergri 

@Angelfiete2001 + Micky: Das mach ich doch gerne, freu mich, dass ihr kommen wollt


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke,
wenn der strand sonst nicht so überlaufen ist, bekommen wir das schon hin, aber denk dran, wir sind schon eine ganze menge leutchen,da muß der eine oder andere ne ganz schöne strecke wandern, besonders wenn schon einige andere angler da sein sollten. und ich lauf nicht gerne weite strecken |supergri 

aber man gut das ich ein kleines wägelchen hab |supergri 

Na dann seh mal zu, das wir die wiese benuzen dürfen und auch ne runde grillen können dort....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, aber wenn ich Schilder aufstelle wird sich da wohl eher sowieso keiner dran halten, zumal wir erst nachmittags rüber gehen, wenn andere Angler wohl schon da sind...

Ich werde ein Schild vorne am Gatter aufhängen, aber mehr kann ich dann wohl auch nicht tun - notfalls müssen wir halt wirklich ein wenig laufen! Aber ich denke, das ist doch wohl nicht so schlimm, oder 

@AndreasThomsen: Nimm also Deinen Zivi mit, der Dich schieben kann


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @AndreasThomsen: Nimm also Deinen Zivi mit, der Dich schieben kann


Also ich hatte das so verstanden, daß die Küken sich noch nicht ganz sicher sind, ob sie uns in der Sänfte oder doch lieber huckepack tragen sollen   
Wenn wir an dem Tag allerdings das Weit-Werfen gelernt haben sollte, dürfte eine kleinere Distanz zum optimalen Platz ja überhaupt kein Prob mehr darstellen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Jungs....

das event hört sich interessant an- eventuell komm ich auch.
Allerdings ist mir der Thread zu unübersichtlich geworden.

Folgendes habe ich glaube ich gelesen:
29.01.05 in Lippe aufm Acker oder so, später dann am Strand angeln...
Aber um wieviel Uhr?#c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Hasenfuß & all

Das haben wir auch noch nicht so ganz geklärt. Wir schwanken noch zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr. Ich tendiere zu 10:00, aber ich möchte erstmal eure Meinung dazu wissen...

Ich richte mich da ganz nach euch, denke aber, wir sollten um 15:00 am Strand sein - und ob, 2 Stunden für das Casting und Grillen reichen?


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke,
so wie ich es rausgelesen habe,ist treffen zwischen 12-13 uhr, da einige eine weite anfahrt haben....
grillen können wir doch, während wir das casting machen,schmeissen doch nicht alle gleichzeitig  ihr blei über die wiese!! dann könnten wir auch so ziemlich um 15 uhr zum strand toben.

Nu mal Nägel mit Köppe Hauke....

Treffen zwischen 12-12:30 Uhr in Lippe,aber wo da????? #c 

Von dort zur Wiese , Casting und Grillen, und dann zum Strand und ne runde Angeln, oder ....
oder erst Casting, dann zum Strand und dort Grillen????

Ist es mit der Wiese schon klar????

Weiß jeder was er mitbringt an Wurst, Fleisch??, nicht das wir nen Grill und jede menge Sossen haben,aber zu wenig Fleisch ,Wurst, und ewentuell Brot, und getränke...

@LL

Also. ich bring ne Runde Würstchen(2 Päckchen Schinkenwurst+1 Päckchen Nürnberger),Müllbeutel und min.12-15 fläschken Bier, trink höchstens 3, weil ich ja fahre.

Ihr könnt ja auch mal schreiben was ihr so mitbringt, nicht das es zu wenig, oder sogar viel zu viel wird was mitgebracht wird.Soll ja keine fressorgie werden |supergri

Was ist mit Pappteller, Besteck,Servietten oder Küchenrolle, Grillkohle,Anzünder, usw??


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

vielleicht sollte Hauke das auf der ersten Seite einpflegen, dann weiß jeder was er/andere mitbringen und kann checken, was noch gebraucht wird :m 

Aaalso nochmal: falls der Erfinder des irren Knobi-Dipp nicht interveniert bringe ich eine Variation von dem Stoff mit - ein Pack dicke Grill-Lümmel werden auch am Start sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Belex

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

moin moin ,
ich wurde grad annimiert(ist das so richtig geschrieben?)für das Boardi-Event,ich sag erst mal ganz vorsichtig ja bin im Moment noch krank geschrieben und weiß noch nich so ganz was mit Arbeit ist und so.
Der Ort heißt Lippe? im fernen Hedwig Holstein?
Ist aber ne geile Angelegenheit,ich würde ne Penn Prion Surf+Surfmaster 60 mitbringen.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht sollte Hauke das auf der ersten Seite einpflegen, dann weiß jeder was er/andere mitbringen und kann checken, was noch gebraucht wird :m


 
Aber aufpassen, nicht dass wir für das Event noch ne Anmeldung beim Ordnungsamt machen müssen, und unsere Griller ein Gesundheitszeugnis vorlegen müssen.... |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aufpassen, nicht dass wir für das Event noch ne Anmeldung beim Ordnungsamt machen müssen, und unsere Griller ein Gesundheitszeugnis vorlegen müssen.... |kopfkrat


Da hast Du wahr... wir sollten flüstern  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute!

Aaaalso, ich musste mich gerade erstmal durch die ganzen neuen Beiträge wühlen  Ich werden den Vorschlag aufgreifen und gleich auf der 1. Seite eine Liste mit den Leutchen und den mitgrbrachten Sachen erstellen, finde ich eine klasse Idee!  #6 

Wenn jemand Wattis brauch und keine Gelegenheit mehr hat, welche zu kaufen, dann einfach eine Mail an mich oder Marcel1409, wir werden das dann schon irgendwie regeln können.

Zu der Anfahrt. Eine genaue Skizze mit dem Parkplatz und der Angelstelle werde in den nächsten Tagen erstellen und dann hier ins Netz stellen. #6 

Das Grillen parallel zu dem Werfen zu machen ist eigentlich eine klasse Idee, dann reicht ein Treffen um 12:00 völlig aus. Ich werde sowieso schon früher da sein, also wenn jemand früher kommen möchte kann er das ruhig tun.

Aga hat sich bereit erklärt, abends die gefangenen Fische zu vermessen. Es soll zwar kein Tunier werden, aber wir brauchen die Infos ja sowieso fürs Bord  Danke an Aga schonmal  :m 

Mit der Wiese ist soweit alles klar, werde nur die Anwohner noch informieren, nicht dass die sich über den Geruch von 200 Würstchen wundern 

Ein Schild, dass wir die Herren über den Strand sind, werde ich schon einen Tag vorher aufhängen, wenn ich mit Sylverpasi rüberfahre, um unseren Wurfplatz abzustecken und alles soweit aufzubauen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass sich viele darum kümmern werden, aber wir werden uns da schon verteilen.

Soweit erstmal von meiner Seite, weitere Infos folgen schon sehr bald.  #6


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jau Hauke, das ist doch ein Wort....
dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen.

Wenn der Strand nicht weit weg ist wie du sagst, warum stellen wir unsere Dreibeine nicht schon dort hin??? Jemand von uns könnte ja ab und an mal nach dem rechten schauen. #c 

Ist nur ein Vorschlag von mir!! |kopfkrat 
ansonsten stellen wir uns halt da hin wo noch platz ist!!Ist ja auch kein Ding.

Auch mit den Wattis isses ne gute idee   Wozu ist marcel1409 sonst an der Quelle. Werde dann rechtzeitig über PM bei ihm bestellen...

Also Marcel..ab und zu inne Post schauen |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, mit den Dreibeinen ist das sone Sache, DENN "einsichtig" ist die Stelle nicht, das heißt es ist quer über den Deich und ICH würde mein Dreibein da lieber nicht einfach so hinstellen. Es kann natürlich jeder gerne machen, wenn er das möchte...


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nöööö Hauke, dann lieber nicht!!, dachte es liegt näher dran...
Dann laufen wir halt ne runde,bevor ich da 2 oder 3 dreibeine stehen hab, wat soll ich mit sovielen*lach |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Meinst man muss 3 hinstellen, damit eines übrig bleibt oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen?  Naja, kann schon sein...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, ich habe gerade schonmal das Schild gemacht, dass ich am 28. an den Zaun zum Strand hängen werde.

Hier ist es


----------



## elefant

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht,ob es mit dem Frei klappt!
Aber gucken komme ich dann auf jeden Fall! Muß nur gegen 14Uhr dann weg - ggf. zur Arbeit. Und ich wäre sooooo gerne dabei! (vor Allem,weil ich ja fast da wohne...)


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ haukep:

Das Schild gefällt mir sehr gut!#6 
Setzt es doch auf Toleranz und Verständnis unter angelnden KollegInnen- was jedem Angler zu Gute kommt- statt den Platz einfach als besetzt zu beanspruchen!

#r 

P.S.: 29.01., mittags? Dann komm ich wohl hin. Werde 2-3 Tage vorher 100%ig zu- oder absagen. Von Seiten meiner Regierung steht dem nichts im Wege. Bringe zum Grillen die Dinge mit, an denen es bis dahin mangelt....#g
Fisch gibt es dann ja später am Nachmittag reichlich...|supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich denke, Grillen und Werfen miteinander zu verbinden oder parallel laufen zu lassen wird schon klappen #6 

@hauke: jetzt mit DSL kann ich das Schild auch sehen - gelungen! #6 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und morgen geht´s schon mal zum Üben vor dem Üben


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Super Klasse Idee Hauke.

Genau auf sowas habe ich gewartet. Endlich hat man mal die Möglichkeit gestandenen Brandungsanglern beim Werfen etwas abzulinsen und man kann mal mit nem hochwertigen Gerät rumprobieren.

Und was iss, ich kann nicht #q, so'n Ärcher.

Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spass, bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt.

sunny :c


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Schild Hauke  #r . Kennt einer von Euch einen Trick um die Zeit vorzustellen  |supergri  , will endlich werfen  |supergri  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nen FUNKTIONIERENDEN Trick kenn ich nicht, aber solang das Wetter bis dahin mitspielt und wir jedes WE und teilweise auch unter der Woche in die brandung kommen, wird die zeit schon schnell vergehen.

Ansonsten immer ein eingepacktes Brandungsvorfach unters Kopfkissen legen... |supergri


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke,
das war nur ein spuch von mir...heisst soviel wie....das jemand das dreibein mitnimmt, und nicht noch eins dazustellt, oder zwei |supergri 

klasse hinweißschild das du gemacht hast....na, wenn die jungs kein einsehen haben, wer dann....!!!

muß ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich mich richtig freu auf dieses Event....

bei anderen zu luschern was ich verkehrt mache beim werfen, und anschliessend noch mit euch gemeinsam zu angeln...#6#6#6

@michael B
übung macht halt den meister ,auch vor dem üben |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Achso, dann verstehe ich den Spruch doch richtig  Mal sehen, vieleicht kriegen wir die 40 people ja noch voll, das wär doch was...

Ich freu mich auch schon derbe!!  :m  :m  #6  #6


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute ! Ich bin ganz zufällig auf eure Seite gestoßen !! Ich würde an dem Event ganz gerne teilnehmen um mal ein paar Angelkollegen aus der Gegend kennen zu lernen ! Ich wohne erst seit 6 Monaten in Kiel und alleine losziehen zum angeln ist nicht meine Welt !! 

Also wenn ihr noch Platz für nen Jungspund in eurer Runde habt komme ich gerne hin ! Ich müßte bloß genau wissen wo das ist ! Vielleicht kann man ja mit mehren Leuten aus Kiel zusammen fahren !!

MfG Maik 

Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich in Heidkate am Strand ! Wollte mal diese Ecke testen !!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja klar kannst Du mitkommen - aber Dein Nickname geht ja wohl gar nicht... Naja, ich trag Dich ein...


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@AudiGott


			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> aber Dein Nickname geht ja wohl gar nicht... Naja, ich trag Dich ein...


 
.... hehe, und!! mach! mal !!! einen! !Punkt.|supergri 

Willkommen auf dem Board! 
Hier lässt sich prima die Zeit vertreiben, nur manchmal muß man einiges 3x lesen... weil nichts Neues kommt#d #c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Findest Du? Ich finde hier wird extrem viel gepostet, sehr aktiv das Board  Ich finde das gut....


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Findest Du? Ich finde hier wird extrem viel gepostet, sehr aktiv das Board  Ich finde das gut....


 
Ja, zum Beispiel als ich heute N8 um 3h von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, habe ich alles Neue schnell gelesen, und 25 Minuten später war noch nichts Neueres da. Da mußte ich dann halt ins Bett gehen vor lauter Langeweile....|supergri #d 

Mal ehrlich: Das Board ist durch seine vielen freundlichen, aktiven und postsüchtigen Mitglieder der Knaller!!!

|schild-g @ AudiGott, denn etwas besseres als das hier gibt es nicht!


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
@Hauke ,
ich weiß ja wie ich zur Lippe komme ,  |supergri  aber die viele andere nicht . Vieleicht kannste ja mal für alle anderen eine Wegbeschreibung reinschrieben  #6  . Ach ja , das Gebiet an der Lippe ist groß  |supergri  , wo wolltest Du hin , Lippe Richtung Genueser Schiff oder in Richtung Hundebadestarnd ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Patty

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Hauke, @ll

ich hab jetzt leider traurige Gewissheit, das ich wieder mal arbeiten muß.:c  
Schöne sche...!#q #q 
Wünsch Euch aber Allen super viel Spaß und einen tollen Tag! 
Hauke, kompliment für die klasse Orga! #6 

Also noch einmal: Viel Spaß und denkt an mich!

Petri Patty


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,

 jetzt bin ich ein bissel verwirrt.
 Heißt der Ort jetzt Lippe oder ist die Wiese am Fluß Lippe oder ist der Ort an der Flußmündung??
 Hab auf die Karte geschaut und gemeint es wär Lippe (Ort) an der Howachter Bucht.
 Ich kenn die Ecke nämlich noch überhauptgarnicht.
 Aber bis zum Termin wird mich schon jemand aufklären.

 Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
Hohwachter Bucht ist richtig  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo ihr alle!

@Patty: Son Mist, aber ich denke, beim nächsten Mal wird es bestimmt klappen!!

@Hornhechteutin: Ja, ich mache die Beschreibung wohl morgen mal fertig, werde sie dann online stellen.

@Waldemar: Wiesen sind da auch und irgendwie auch am Flüsschen Lipppe, aber wie Michael schon sagt, Lippe ist ein Ort an der Hohwachter Bucht. Warte mal meine Skizzen ab, dann weißt Du wo das ist.


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wer bringt eigentlich den Radlader mit, um die Bleie wieder auszubuddeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das geht schon, Handschuhe an und einfach ziehen  Ne kleine Schippe werden wir wohl haben und wenn das nicht reicht, buddeln wir mit den Händen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, ich habe die Wegbeschreibung schonmal soweit fertig gemacht, damit ihr auch alle hinfindet. 

Also, das Treffen findet in Lippe, einem kleinen Örtchen an der Hohwachter Bucht statt. Ersteinmal müsst ihr nach Hohwacht kommen, dem nächstgrößeren Nachbarort. 

Viele von euch kommen ja über die A1. Wenn ihr so kommt, fahrt ihr einfach in Oldenburg Süd ab und dann Richtug Lütjenburg (B202). Ca. 2 Kilometer vor Lütjenburg geht es dann rechts ab nach Hohwacht.

Aus Richtug Kiel fahrt ihr einfach ebenfalls Richtung Lütjenburg, dann geradeaus, an Lütjenburg vorbei und links ab nach Hohwacht. Alles auf der B202 (naja, bis ihr nach Hohwacht abbiegt natürlich )

Wie es dann weitergeht, hier in Bildern!

Welche Wiese in Lippe es wird, entscheidet sich kurzfristig, ich werde das kurz vorher posten. An der Straße (ist ja nur eine) wird, dann aber mein schwarzer VW Lupo an der Stelle stehen , so verpasst das dann keiner!!

Geangelt wird dann direkt am Hafen in Lippe, links der linken Mole.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So,dieses Posting nochmal, um den Tread nochmal vorzuholen 

Also, die Essensliste ist bereit, jeder kann hier posten was er mitbringt und ich ergänze das auf der ersten Seite.

Kann vieleicht jemand einen Tisch oder sowas mitbringen?! Vieleicht hat ja jemand sowas und auch ein größeres Auto. Wäre genial als Ablage für die ganzen Sachen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo? Gibts euch noch? Ich bin sooooo alleine hier im Tread  

Also, ich habe gerade mal einen Haftungsausschluss fertig gemacht, den ich am 29. mithaben werde. Schaut ihn euch mal an: Hier ist er!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

na Du willst es ja wissen |bla:  ich bin eigentlich von Anfang an davon ausgegangen, daß es meine Sache ist wenn ich meine Rute beim Wurf zerbröseln sollte   und wenn ich eine geliehene Rute zum Bersten bringe gibt es ja eine Privat-Haftpflicht :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey MichaelB: Es geht mir auch hauptsächlich um die Haftung bei Personenschäden. Ich wär´zwar auch lieber ohne dieses Schreiben ausgekommen, aber da ja immer was passieren kann, sichere ich lieber alles doppelt ab. Dürfte ja aber für niemanden ein Problem sein


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke ich bring einen Tisch mit.... 160x80iger Platte. Ich denke mal, dass der ausreichend ist. Essen bringe ich mir selber mit. Ich ess ja nun nicht so viel .


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey!

Das ist gut, dass Du einen Tisch hast, werde das mal auf der Startseite mit einpflegen.


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke,
bringe Ketchup, Senf und einen großen Beutel Brötchen mit.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

und ich bringe Florian nebst seinen Utensilien mit  

@Angelfiete: soll ich Dich so gegen 12Uhr einsammeln? #h

Andere Frage: wie war das mit Wattis, gibt es da einen "Service"?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, hab gestern erst mal nen richtigen Propankocher besorgt, für den Glühwi.
 Einen Tisch hab ich auch in meinem Transporter.

 Jetzt noch ne |kopfkrat???
 Wie weit ist es eigentlich von der Wiese bis zum Strand?
 Ist es besser einen Wagen für's Angelzeug mitzubringen?

 |wavey:,Waldemar.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Waldemar! 
Also, das sind so 600 Meter, aber da ist auch ein 2. Parkplatz direkt am Strand, sodass ich vorschlagen würde umzuziehen, wenn wir mit dem Casting fertig sind....

Ist der Tisch den Du hast herausnehmbar oder ist der in den Bus eingebaut?

LG
Hauke


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sag mal Haukep das artet ja in eine Fress und Sauforgie aus, #d  
wollten wir dort nicht werfen und danach angeln. #c 

Wenn ich das so hör glühwein ,grillen danach haben wir doch kein Bock mehr auf Angeln so kugelrund wie wir danach sind. |supergri  |supergri 
Dann bau ich mein Campingzelt dort auf und geh erst mal ne runde knacken.

Nicht das ihr es falsch versteht aber zum Grillen und Glühweinschlürfen,
kann man sich ja so mal treffen......... |bla:  |bla: 

Frag doch mal lieber was so an Ruten mitgebracht wird,
die man dann auch mal werfen kann. :m 
Komm bestimmt paar schicke Ruten zusammen...
Ist doch bestimmt für die Leute interessanter,
wie die Frage was ihr zu futtern mitbringt,
nur mal so nebenbei #y 

Aber Du machst das schon ganz gut |supergri  :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

stimmt thomas du "herr muschi von der feutraumbereinigung"
ich habe mich übrigens totgelacht als ich das gehört habe.
SO möchte ich in der branche nicht heissen.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt thomas du "herr muschi von der feutraumbereinigung"
> ich habe mich übrigens totgelacht als ich das gehört habe.
> SO möchte ich in der branche nicht heissen.



Stimmt der ist wirklich weltmeisterlich, #6 
hab mich auch flachgelegt |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß von Herrn Panzer |supergri 


Thomas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

wo der Heilige Johann Recht hat - hat er Recht :m 

Aber es ist doch beruhigend zu wissen, daß wir nach dem "Casting" gestärkt ans Wasser kommen #h und wer vielleicht doch lieber dem Glü-Wi frönt...

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: Balzer Magna Silver Surf 4.20, 100-250Wg / Daiwa Emblem XT5500 mit 30er Mono #4


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ich bringe meine AERO TECHNIUM BX mit und dann noch ne DIAFLASH BX !
sind beides astreine shimano ruten


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Danke Michael das jetzt endlich mal Ruten zum vorschein kommen,
nicht nur Glühwein,Tische und futter......

Ich bringe natürlich meine schwatten
Cormoran Black Star Titanium WG -250  4,20m mit
Rolle Shimano Ultegra 10000 mit 28 Keule oder geflochten 0,06 freie Auswahl.

*Jetzt laßt mal hören was ihr so mitbringt*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Aga: und darf ich Deine Rute mal in die Hand nehmen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hat ja auch keiner gesagt das du was essen musst heiliger johann, scheinst es auch sehr verbissen zu sehen das ganze |kopfkrat |supergri , ich zb muss wenigstens etwas am tag essen, und bevor ich mir nur ne knufte von zuhause mitnehme, grill ich lieber mit angelkollegen am strand...
und ich denke , die meisten sind doch auch mit dem auto da, also von sauforgie kann auch keine rede sein.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



> Kalle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat ja auch keiner gesagt das du was essen musst heiliger johann, scheinst es auch sehr verbissen zu sehen das ganze |kopfkrat |supergri ,
> 
> 
> 
> Moin Kalle,
> wer mich kennt weiß das ich es keinesfalls verbissen seh,
> wollte hier nur einen kleinen #y  geben, |supergri
> 
> Grill für mein leben gerne und heb auch gerne mal einen,
> natürlich wollen wir auch Spaß haben,es wird mit Sicherheit wieder
> ein Superboardietreffen #6 ,genau so seh ich das,
> schade das Du mich Mißverstanden hast.
> Aber es ist doch mit Sicherheit für viele interessanter was
> für Ruten da sind und wie weit werf ich denn überhaupt damit
> 
> Geh während der Brandungssaison von Oktober bis April
> fast wöchentlich los und seh das ganze bestimmt nicht so
> verbissen da ich eigentlich weiß wie weit ich werfen kann |bla:  |bla:
> aber heiß bin ich trotzdem,Brandungsangeln ist einfach nur geil
> Gruß Thomas
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Oki Thomas,
dann hab ich dich ein wenig missverstanden, und dachte wirklich, du siehst es ein wenig verbissen... (Schwamm drüber).Ich freu mich auch schon auf das treffen,und möchte ja auch gerne wissen, ob die weite die ich gefühlsmässig denke zu werfen auch real zutrifft. #c 
Obwohl ich schon vor jahren sowas mitgemacht habe,und mit nur einer steifen 3,90m silstar rute (übrigens hab ich die vor kurzen an einem junganlger verschenkt) schon an die 150 m geworfen hatte...(auf Land)Aber man wird ja auch älter |supergri 

heutzutage sind die angeln und schnüre ja um ein vielfaches besser,und ausserden find ich es immer schön sich mit angelkollegen zu treffen und sich mal auszutauschen...


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



> Ich freu mich auch schon auf das treffen,
> heutzutage sind die angeln und schnüre ja um ein vielfaches besser,und ausserden find ich es immer schön sich mit angelkollegen zu treffen und sich mal auszutauschen...


[/QUOTE]

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,seh ich auch so  #6 

PS, hatte so das Gefühl das Du noch ein bißchen sauer auf mich bist,
da ich bei eurem Boardiebrandungsangeln auf Fehmarn wie angekündigt
nicht erschienen bin.Hatte leider private Gründe......
lieg ich doch richtig,ne   

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hatte zwar erwartet irgendwie ne mitteilung von dir zu bekommen, aber sauer war ich nicht deswegen |kopfkrat ....wenn es halt nicht geht, dann gehts halt nicht. #c  biste halt bei dem nächsten nordietreffen in der brandung dabei, wenn wir mal wieder sowas machen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute,

Macht mal halblang, wer soll denn hier bei den Postings noch mitkommen  Ich nehme die Idee von HJ gerne auf und pflege hinter dem Namen die jeweils mitgebrachten Ruten und Rollen auf der Startseite ein, dann hat man einen Überblick.

@HeiligerJ. Naja, sagen wir, wir haben uns gewundert auf Fehmarn...

Ich habe übrigens nicht vor, dass Treffen zu einem einseitigen Grillevent werden zu lassen, aber ich denke gegen ein wenig essen ist doch nichts zu sagen. Das haben wir auf Fehmarn doch auch wunderbar kombiniert, wie diejenigen wissen, die mitwaren 

Also,ich mach mich dann mal an die Startseite...


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte zwar erwartet irgendwie ne mitteilung von dir zu bekommen, aber sauer war ich nicht deswegen |kopfkrat ....wenn es halt nicht geht, dann gehts halt nicht. #c  biste halt bei dem nächsten nordietreffen in der brandung dabei, wenn wir mal wieder sowas machen.



lag ich doch fast richtig

werd beim nächsten mal gerne dabeisein ,
natürlich werd ich auch mitgrillen ist ja auch ganz gemütlich
beim Angeln am Strand #y  |supergri 

Gruß Thomas

PS; was bringst Du denn an Ruten mit


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Aga: und darf ich Deine Rute mal in die Hand nehmen?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
aber nur wenn du sie gaaaaanz lieb streichelst |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wollt ihr denn am Strand grillen? Während des Castings wäre doch wohl besser, ich teile das dann auf, so kann eine Gruppe grillen, während die andere wirft und andersrum...was meint ihr?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich meine, daß wir nach getaner Arbeit gestärkt an den Strand zum Angeln gehen sollten #h
Am Beach will ich _*angeln*_ und nicht grillen :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

vollgefressen angeln ???
na dann spiele ich lieber nur mit DER wurst !!!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Vielleicht sollte jemand noch Kaffee und selbstgebackenen Kuchen
mitbringen,damit wir auch ja jede Mahlzeit einhalten. #d 

Sonst fallen ja einige um nach dem Werfen |supergri  |supergri 

Aga,das mit der Wurst spielen mußt Du mir noch mal genauer erklären :m 

Gruß Thomas

PS;was kommen den sonst noch für Ruten??????
bevor das wesentliche wieder untergeht |supergri


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hatte ja versprochen, Ruten mit Multis mitzubringen ( an denen sich jeder gerne probieren darf ); bringe also wahrscheinlich mit:

- Daiwa AWT mit Abu Mag Elite
- Century Tip Tornado Light mit Abu Rocket
- Century Fireblade Match mit Penn 525Mag
- Zziplex Dymic HST mit Daiwa 7HT             |wavey:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Abumann: Moin D., Convoi hat sich erledigt, fahre mit 2 Kumpels nach Lippe, Auto wäre dann eh etwas überfüllt und Du müsstest auf dem Dach sitzen |supergri 

Hast nicht Lust in der Rückrunde mal wieder mit uns zu kicken wenn Zeit vorhanden ist?


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi @all,

ich beobachte diesen Thread nun schon eine ganze Weile und frage mich warum ihr nicht gleich an den  Strand geht und dort die verschiedenen Ruten ausprobiert |kopfkrat  Wenn ihr auf der Wiese wirft, müßt ihr bedenken das jeder Werfer im Schnitt um die 150 Meter wirft und diese auch wieder eingekurbelt werden müssen. Ferner wird das Blei bei feuchten Wetter bis zu 10 cm im Boden versinken so dass immer jemand das Blei aus den Boden ziehen muß da man sonst ein Schnurbruch bekommt. Wenn ihr mit 40 Leuten auf die Wiese geht und der Boden wirklich feucht sein sollte, möchte ich mal den Bauern sehen der das zuläßt das ihr die Wiese zertrampelt. Wenn von 40 Leuten nur jeder 4-5 mal wirft, dann seid ihr einige Stunden auf der Wiese. 
Ich denke mal das es nicht darum geht wer von Euch am weitesten wirft sondern vielmehr will jeder von Euch seine persönliche Bestweite ermitteln und wissen mit welcher Rute er diese erreicht. Das kann man doch auch alles am Strand machen. Ihr könnt dann auch mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig werfen OHNE das ihr andere in Gefahr bringt (geworfene Bleie sind "Geschosse"). Wer seine Weite unbedingt in Meter haben will der kann sich doch einen Schnurzähler besorgen (oder @Marcel bringt mal Leihweise 2-3 Stk. mit). Man kann die Wurfweite auch ermitteln indem man die Umdrehungen der Kurbel beim einholen der Schnur zählt (wenn man weiß welchen Schnureinzug die Rolle hat). 
Ihr solltet auch verschiedene Bleie ausprobieren da Blei nicht gleich Blei ist. Ich sehe heutzutage noch Angler mit Sargbleien in der Brandung und die wundern sich dann das sie nur 70 Meter weit werfen.
Ich hab schon am Meerescasting teilgenommen und weiß wie lange solche Veranstaltungen gehen können. Wenn wir nur 20 Leute waren hat sich das meist schon auf 4-5 Stunden hingezogen da ja jeder Werfer warten mußte bis der vorherige Werfer sein Blei wieder "eingesammelt" hat. 
@haukep, vielleicht solltest du mein Vorschlag das Casting am Strand zu verlegen mal zur Abstimmung bringen. Ihr hättet dann auch viel mehr Zeit zum Angeln und Grillen   Wer dann keine Lust mehr hat zu werfen kann dann auch schon mit dem Angeln beginnen. 

Gruß aus den saukalten Berlin und allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß beim Casting
Klaus S.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Klaus,

klasse Statement was Du hier abgibst,
dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. #6 
Was a.bu damals vorgeschlagen hat mit Kiel wäre 
sinnvoller gewesen.
Aber trotzdem wird es bestimmt ein super Event :m 

Gruß Thomas

vielleicht haben wir ja Glück das der Boden gefroren ist


----------



## goldfisch

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin, würde mich gern anschließen 29.1. ist klar. Aber was war mit der Uhrzeit. Ab 10.00 oder doch erst um 12.00 Uhr?
Habe Mitchell Orca  4,20m - 200g WG.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich bringe mit: 

Cormoran Seacor -Power Surf- 4,20m, 100-250gr.

+ schöööne leckere Schinkenwürstchen!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, würde mich gern anschließen 29.1. ist klar. Aber was war mit der Uhrzeit. Ab 10.00 oder doch erst um 12.00 Uhr?
> Habe Mitchell Orca  4,20m - 200g WG.



Moin Goldfisch,
sei mal schon um 9.00 da ,damit Du zusammen mit Haukep
den Grill anwirfst und die Salate vorbereitest um 12.00 wollen da 40 Leute Essen |supergri  |supergri 

Spaß beiseite,wenn ich das richtig nachgelesen habe 
währe gut wenn sich alle gegen  12.00 Uhr einfinden.

Bis denne

Thomas


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo nochmal,

ich hab mal kurz überschlagen und gesehen das ca. 20 Ruten zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn nun alle Teilnehmer jede Rute nur einmal werfen will, dann steht ihr um Mitternacht noch auf der Wiese  Ich glaube auch kaum das sich Jemand nach einen Wurf für die eine oder andere Rute entscheiden kann (will). Dann sollte man die Ruten ja auch nicht nur mit einen Bleigewicht sondern mit verschieden Gewichten ausprobieren und das will ja dann auch jeder mal versuchen. Wie gesagt, ihr steht noch um Mitternacht auf der Wiese.

Kleines Rechenbeispiel:

12:00 Uhr treffen auf der Wiese
12:30 Uhr alle Ruten sind zum werfen bereit
12:30 Uhr der erste Werfer beginnt mit der ersten Rute einen Wurf mit 150 Gramm dann mit 170 Gramm und noch 200 Gramm. Sind 3 Würfe a' 1 Minute inkl. einholen der Schnur. Also, pro Rute 3 Minuten bei 3 verschiedenen Gewichten. 20 Ruten stehen zur Verfügung aber er will nur 10 ausprobieren. Macht zusammen 0,5 Stunden für den ersten "Rutentester".
13:00 der nächste Bitte 2. Werfer
13:30 der nächste Bitte 3. Werfer
14:00 der nächste Bitte 4. Werfer
14:30 der nächste Bitte 5. Werfer
15:00 der nächste Bitte 6. Werfer
15:00 der nächste Bitte 7. Werfer
15:30 der nächste Bitte 8. Werfer
16:00 der nächste Bitte 9. Werfer

Nun sollten wir aber langsam mal Richtung Strand aufbrechen sonst wird es zu spät |bla: |bla: |bla: 

Nun hab ich pro Wurf nur 1 Minute gerechnet und das jeder nur 10 Ruten ausprobieren möchte (verschiedene Rollen laß ich mal außer acht).
Wie lange soll das Casting denn gehen wenn jeder mal werfen will??? Könnt ihr Euch ja nun selber mal ausrechnen. Vielleicht ist die Wiese ja auch so groß das 5 Angler nebeneinander stehen können, aber wer soll die Bleie aus den Boden ziehen b.z.w. die Weite messen??? Es wäre viel zu gefährlich wenn jemand die Wurfweite ermittelt und der aus dem Nebensektor wirft sein 170 Gramm "Bleigeschoss" in seiner Richtung. Solch Blei fleigt nunmal nicht immer dorthin wo man es gerne möchte. 

Ich will Euch allen den Spaß bestimmt nicht vermiesen aber solch Casting mit so vielen Leuten ist nicht ebenmal in 3-4 Stunden beendet (zumal ihr ja auch noch grillen wollt).

Achja, falls ihr mit geflochtenen Schlagschnüren werfen wollt solltet ihr immer ein Stück monofiler Schnur zwischen Blei und Schlagschnur schalten da sonst einige Bleie gar nicht erst vom Boden wegkommen (Schockbelastung der Schnur, in der Brandung übernimmt den Puffer das Vorfach). Es werden bestimmt nicht alle Werfer die Schnüre zum bersten bringen aber einige ganz bestimmt. 

So, nun aber viel Spaß.... #6 #6 #6 

Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht haben wir ja Glück das der Boden gefroren ist


 
Hi Thomas,
falls der Boden gefroren ist, muß trotzdem immer jemand zum einholen der Schnur das Blei aus dem Wirbel aushaken da das Blei sonst über den Acker holpert und die Schnur völlig verdrallt wird. Die Schnur kannst du dann nach 5 Würfen in die Tonne kloppen. Du kennst es vielleicht vom Schleppangeln wenn der Wirbel sich mal vertüddelt hat, dann hast du auch solch schön eingedrallte Schnur.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Klaus,
mal Vorweg da Du mich ja immer ansprichts,
ich bin ja voll Deiner Meinung

aber ich bin nicht der Veranstalter des Surfcasting *das ist Haukep*,

mir ist das alles wurscht und ich laß es halt auf mich zukommen,
wenn ich halt nicht zum mehrmaligen Werfen komm,
geh ich halt zum fischen.

Da Du ja anscheinend Veranstaltungsprofi bist #y 
richte Du doch nächstes Mal so etwas aus #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das Thema Strand haben wir schon durchgekaut! Es geht NICHT am Strand, es sei denn man wirft Richtung Wasser und hat einen Zähler an der Rute...... Am Strand geht es nicht, da es viel gefährlicher für Passanten ist. Man kann keinen Abschnitt von 500 m absperren. Auf der Weide oder Koppel ist dies viel besser umsetzbar! Hauke hat sich wohl schon schlau gemacht, ob man die Wiese betreten darf für solch ein Event. Zur Zeit muss ich sagen, dass 12 Uhr zu spät ist. Die Ortsansässigen werden eh früher hinfahren, so dass ich meine, dass 10 Uhr besser wäre. Ich denke zwar, dass man nicht 30 min pro Person brauchen wird, aber so 3 Würfe für 5 Ruten wären schon ok für mich. Ich persönlich werde auch keine 20 Ruten testen. Womit ich hauptsächlich werfen werde, wird die Multikombo sein. Ich werde mich noch einmal mit Hauke unterhalten, da wir beide das ganze abstecken werden am 28.01.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich denke auch, dass jeder so 1-3 Ruten probieren wird (seine persönlichen Favourites), zu mehr wirste auch kaum kommen, zumal wir ja am Ende alle ans Wasser wollen - und das GUT GESTÄRKT !

Ich persönlich habe nicht unbedingt vor Brandungsruten zu testen, ich bin nur wegen der Wurst da  |supergri und natürlich um einige Boardies mal kennenzulernen!


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wir könnten es auch wie bei den Schmeißveranstaltungen machen: Werfen, Rute ablegen ( Schnur in Richtung eingeschlagenes Blei ), nächster schmeißt, wenn alle durch sind alle gleichzeitig einkurbeln; wenn man die Schnur dabei einigermaßen stramm zieht, gibt es auch keine Verwicklungen mit anderen Schnüren, die sich nicht mit ein oder zwei Drehungen wieder lösen lassen. Anschließend von vorne wieder los. 
Bin übrigens auch für 10 Uhr, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich noch zum Angeln bleiben kann, aber zumindest kurz müsste gehen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass jeder so 1-3 Ruten probieren wird (seine persönlichen Favourites), zu mehr wirste auch kaum kommen, zumal wir ja am Ende alle ans Wasser wollen - und das GUT GESTÄRKT !
> 
> Ich persönlich habe nicht unbedingt vor Brandungsruten zu testen, ich bin nur wegen der Wurst da  |supergri und natürlich um einige Boardies mal kennenzulernen!



So werde ich das auch halten. Der Favorit wird probegeworfen und dann was naschen und dann in die Brandung.....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ klaus 
es können doch ruhig 5-6  leute auf einmal werfen und dann gemeinsam das blei wieder holen. da ist doch auch nichts dabei. dann bekommt man das zügig hin. ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und ich bringe Florian nebst seinen Utensilien mit
> 
> @Angelfiete: soll ich Dich so gegen 12Uhr einsammeln? #h
> 
> Andere Frage: wie war das mit Wattis, gibt es da einen "Service"?


@ MichaelB


Bin von der Uhrzeit her völlig flexibel, kein Problem.

Rolle: Ultegra 10000/0,30 monofil
Rute:Cormoran (Schlagt mich, weiss echt nicht wie die heist #t  #d )

Kann gerne Probe geworfen werden.
Ich selber möchte nur gucken, nachher gefällt mir eine Rute und was denn los ist, kennt wohl jeder von euch  


Ps: evtl. mal Aga´s Rute streicheln |supergri    #d


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Auch mal Klaus recht gebe,da ich so ein weitwefen im verein mitgémacht habe und es dauerte von um 10 bis 16 uhr mit nur 15 leutchen.

aber ich möchte herrausfinden wie weit ich mit meinen eigenen ruten werfen kann, besonders nachdem ich 0,17 whiplasch und 20 lbs Power pro auf den rollen hab.

ausprobieren würd ich höchstens mal eine  andere rute. denke mal, wenn ich das gefühl hab ,sie liegt gut in der hand dann mach ich mal einen wurf, ansonsten mach ich mich über die wurst her und freu mich aufs angeln hinterher. #a 
Ach so, fragt mich nicht was ich für ne Angel hab, ist glaube ich ne ältere  shimano 4,25 cx und ne daiwarolle emcast 5500.schau aber nachher nochmal genau nach, bin nicht so das ich das neuste vom neuesten haben muß,  hauptsache ich kann damit umgehen und ích fange fische..denn denen intressiert es nicht was für ne marke ich habe....glaub ich zumindest |supergri


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du ja anscheinend Veranstaltungsprofi bist #y
> richte Du doch nächstes Mal so etwas aus #6
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Hi Thomas,
hab ich wirklich schon gemacht |supergri  Ich hab die mal die "Lauenburgischen Meisterschften" (haben wir einfach so genannt  ) im Boots- und Brandungsangeln organisiert. Es waren in etwa auch 40 Teilnehmer und wir haben 2 Bootsangeln und 2 Brandungsangeln gehabt. Daher weiß ich auch wieviel arbeit hinter solch Event steckt und an was man alles denken muß. 
@haukep macht das ansonsten ganz gut...

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ klaus
> es können doch ruhig 5-6 leute auf einmal werfen und dann gemeinsam das blei wieder holen. da ist doch auch nichts dabei. dann bekommt man das zügig hin. ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


 
Hi @agalatze,
dann kannst du aber nur hoffen das die Jungs nicht kreuz und quer werfen  

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema Strand haben wir schon durchgekaut! Es geht NICHT am Strand, es sei denn man wirft Richtung Wasser und hat einen Zähler an der Rute...... Am Strand geht es nicht, da es viel gefährlicher für Passanten ist. Man kann keinen Abschnitt von 500 m absperren.


 
Hi @Sylverpasi,
natürlich sollt ihr Richtung Wasser werfen und nicht quer über den Strand. Das mit den Schnurzählern hab ich doch im vorherigen Beitrag schon erwähnt. 
Es können ja die Leute die unbedingt wissen wollen wie weit sie werfen auf die Wiese gehen und die andren Jungs schon mal am Strand gehen und so die Ruten testen. Ich persönlich merke doch auch ohne Weitenmessung ob ich mit der Rute klar komme (sie richtig aufladen kann) oder eben nicht. 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hi @all,

wie ich nun sehe, wollen die meisten wohl nur die eine oder andere Rute ausprobieren und nicht alle mitgebrachten. Ich sehe schon wie @agalatze um seine Rute bangt |supergri Wer will schon eine 30 Euro-Rute ausprobieren wenn er sowieso nur mit Shimano Ruten (oder andere "Edelmarken") jenseits der 300 Euro-Marke am Strand geht. 
Aber gerade die "Anfänger" im Brandungsangeln versuchen doch bei diesen Event ihre Rute zu IHREN Preis zu finden. Es kann nun mal nicht jeder dieser Teilnehmer in den nächsten Laden gehen und sich eine Rute für 459,- Euro holen (wenns geht gleich 2). Also wird auch mit den Exori-, Balzer-, Cormoran- e.t.c. Ruten für unter 100,-Euro geworfen was das Zeug hergib.

Nun meine Frage an @all, kann man das nicht auch alles am Wasser testen????? Der Bauer braucht dann nicht um seine Wiese zittern und Eure Frauen nicht um Eure Köpfe. Das Grillen und das Angeln kann man auch Super miteinander verbinden da schon alles am Strand ist und nicht erst wieder alles zusammen gepackt werden muß.
Wir haben damals immer bisschen Kohle eingesammelt und uns eine Gulaschkanone geliehen (Kostenpunkt lag bei 5,-DM pro Person und Essen satt).

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So erstmal zu den ruten..
Hab nachgeschaut und es ist eine shimano surf custom 425 cx
dann noch eine esox beach 200-300g wurfgewicht
rollen
Daiwa Emcast 5500 und Shimano Biomaster GT 8000

also klaus, an mir soll es nicht liegen, wo wir werfen,aber dann müssten so einige leute einen schnurzähler mitbringen, denn ich habe nur ein billiges gerät von bäer.
schöner ist es natürlich schon wenn man schon am strand steht, besonders dann, wenn so viele leute kommen, und andere angler den strand besetzen, die nicht zu uns gehören..Hauke hat zwar ein schild fertig gemacht, aber ich glaube nicht das sich jemand dran hält.
warten wir ab was noch für meinungen kommen.

ich richte mich ganz nach der mehrheit....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ klaus
angst habe ich nicht. ich weiss ja was die dinger mit mir durchmachen müssen. hehe...
und wenn dann ist schicksal. ist ja kein beinbruch. wäre aber ein seeeeeeehr lauter knall.
eijeijei....

@ kalle
da ich schon so heiss aufs angeln bin werde ich der erste am strand sein. und wenn sich da welche hinstellen wollen dann hetze ich meine angerichteten ringler auf die.
du weisst doch noch welche ich meine oder ?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> da ich schon so heiss aufs angeln bin werde ich der erste am strand sein.



Aga ich bin doch vor Dir da ................ Ich werd Dir ein Plätzchen gaaaaanz hinten freihalten!  :m


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo ,weiß ich noch Aga |supergri

Arme angler die sich auf deinen platz breitmachen wollen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich denke auch, daß wir einfach mal sehn, mit welchen Ruten der eine oder andere mal einen Wurf wagen will - eine professionelle Veranstaltung mit Verkaufs-Charakter ist was Anderes.

@Angelfiete: dann müßte ich nicht mitten in der Nacht aufstehn (das tu ich schgon fünf mal die Woche) und wir wären gegen 13Uhr am Start - mir würde das reichen, wenn ich ein/zwei/drei... Würfe hinlege und dann gestärkt an den Beach zum Angeln kann #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

O man, ich sollte hier den ganzen Tag vorseitzen, soviele Postings wie da von euch kommen...

Also, fangen wir mal vorne an. Ich finde es eigentlich ja ganz gut, wenn man sich hier mit dem einen oder anderen Vorschlag produktiv beteiligt, aber ich habe leicht das Gefühl, dass Abuman und der heilige Johann hier die Organisation übernehmen wollen - ist das so?!

Also, ich habe nun schon die ganze Zeit von einer Wiese geredet und das hat auch einen guten Grund, denn 
a. weiß ich genau, wo ich hinwill und habe das auch schon organisiert, 
b. kann man da die Meterangaben ganz exakt abstecken, was ich auch machen werde (danke schonmal an Dennis der mir hilft) und 
c. kann man das Grillen während des Castings machen, sodass immer einige Essen können wenn sie möchten, die anderen aber werfen.

Leute, ICH muss auch nicht grillen, aber ich finde es einfach ne nette Sache, wenn man auch ein wenig essen, trinken und sich unterhalten kann.

Es soll einfach eine ganz lockere Geschichte werden.

Und wenn jemand unbedingt schon zum STrand laufen möchte, dann bitte...soll er doch. Ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich behämmert, wenn die Veranstaltung so einen Auflösungscharakter bekommt.

Ich finde es wesentlich besser, wenn wir alle zusammen nachher zum Strand umsiedeln....

Leute, macht euch mal nicht so einen Kopf, ich habe das organisatorische schon im Griff und auch mit dem Werfen, es fällt mir gerade noch ein, habe ich mir natürlich schon meine Gedanken gemacht und solche klugen Rechenbeispiele bin ich durchaus auch in der Lage anzustellen.... #d 

Also, es wird definitiv mehrere Bahnen geben, an denen man dann gleichzeitig werfen kann und so wird sich das ganze dann auch nicht so stauen. Zu den genauen Modaltiäten werde ich dann auf der Wiese aber noch ein paar Worte verlieren, wie auch zu Sicherheitsaspekten und vielen Anderen...

Also, ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn dieses Statment die Gemüter wieder etwas beruhigen könnte.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Hauke: Du machst das schon :m #6 #h



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll einfach eine ganz lockere Geschichte werden.


 Und hat das irgend jemand mal anders gesehen? #c Also ich nicht...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hauke #6... Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich einer in die Orga einmischen wollte. Sind alles nur gute Ratschläge und bestimmt nicht böse gemeint. Wir werden das schon machen am 28.01.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
freu mich auch schon drauf und habe zu Hauke´s Orga vollstes Vertrauen . Leute Fun ist angesagt mit Werfen und so  |supergri  . Nur eine Bitte an alle , wenn meine Frau wirft dann in Deckung  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

naja ich werde mein drei würfe machen und dann ab in die brandung !
ich hoffe ihr habt da ein wenig verständnis für,denn sonst bekomme ich vor aufregnung
einen herzanfall


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hi @haukep,
hab ich Dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise angegriffen??? Oder sonst wer??? Es haben sich nur mitlerweile ca. 40 Leute zu den Event angemeldet und da hab ich nur versucht paar Erfahrungen aus meinen Castings mit einzubringen. Ich wollte bestimmt nicht Dein Orginationstalent in Frage stellen und das habe ich auch nicht!!!! Ich habe in einen der Postings sogar geschrieben das Du es recht Gut machst!!! Ich habe in keinem Beitrag etwas davon gelesen das Dir Jemand das Event abnehmen möchte (nicht mal Ansatzweise). Es sind doch alles nur gutgemeinte Tipps von "altgedienten Hasen". Du steckst ja noch mitten in den Vorbereitungen und siehst ja nun schon selber das die ganze Geschichte doch ein bisschen Arbeit macht. Und das ist nur ein "Just for Fun Treffen", was meinst Du wie die Jungs vom Exori-Cup am rotieren sind damit es für uns auch eine tolle Veranstaltung wird. Damit wollte ich nur mal kurz DANKE an den Leuten vom Exori-Martins-Cup für Ihre Arbeit und Mühe sagen. Es gibt leider nicht mehr allzu viele Veranstaltungen auf Fehmarn die so gut durchorganisiert sind. 

Du bist doch auf den besten Wege das Event zum Erfolg zu führen, laß dich doch wegen unserer gutgemeinten Tipps nicht verrückt machen.

Wenn ich gewußt hätte das du den Ratschlägen abgeneigt gegenüber stehst, hätte ich bestimmt meine Klappe gehalten. 

Das du rechnen kannst stelle ich auch nicht in Frage, du wirst schon wissen wieviel Platz ein Werfer mit der Brandungsrute beansprucht und den Sicherheitsbereich großzügig genug ausstecken.

Viel Erfolg bei DEINEM Event (das Dir bestimmt keiner nehmen will, ich schon gar nicht).

Gruß aus den weit entfernten Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



> aber ich habe leicht das Gefühl, dass Abuman und der heilige Johann hier die Organisation übernehmen wollen - ist das so?!



Moin Hauke,
entschuldige wenn Du das Gefühl hast das wir Dir das Heft aus der Hand
nehmen wollen,aber so ist es nicht. :c 

Du machst das alles richtig klasse  #6 und ich bin sogar überzeugt davon 
das es ein Superevent wird wo alle noch lange von reden werden,
mach bitte weiter so ,ich sag auch nix mehr....... |bla: 

Wollte eigentlich nur ein bißchen die Leute heiß machen und den Thread
mal wieder ein bißchen hochholen,ist mir glaub ich gut gelungen  

Nimm das nicht so Ernst was ich und andere da schreiben,
Du hast es doch perfekt vorbereitet,
da steckt ne Menge Arbeit hinter #r  #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also, fangen wir mal vorne an. Ich finde es eigentlich ja ganz gut, wenn man sich hier mit dem einen oder anderen Vorschlag produktiv beteiligt, aber ich habe leicht das Gefühl, dass Abuman und der heilige Johann hier die Organisation übernehmen wollen - ist das so?!
> 
> Hallo Hauke,
> 
> tut mir leid, wenn Du das so verstanden hast, ich wollte Dir sicherlich nicht die Organisation abnehmen  #d  und bin echt dankbar, daß sich einer so aufopferungsvoll darum kümmert - hier erstmal: GROSSES LOB UND DANK AN HAUKEP!  #6 -, ich wollte Dich nur unterstützen, daß das ganze auf der Wiese sein muß und auch machbar ist... bist nicht mehr böse, oder?! Ich geb´ Dir am 29. auch ein adäquates Erfrischungsgetränk aus, okay?  :g
> Bis später,
> 
> Abumann


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@heilger Johann und @Abuman,

sagt mal wie seid Ihr denn drauf???? Ihr habt keineswegs den Eindruck hinterlassen das Ihr @haukep das Event abnnehmen wolltet und bittet hier in wiederlichster Art und Weise um Entschuldigung. Ihr habt @haukep nur mit Tipps helfen wollen und bittet nun um Entschuldigung??? Junge, Junge wenn ich das lese wird mir übel. Habt ihr Angst das Ihr nicht mehr am Event teilnehmen dürft oder warum macht Ihr das??? Wenn man ein Fehler gemacht hat sollte man sich entschuldigen aber doch nicht wenn man helfen wollte und die Hilfe nur nicht angenommen wird. 
Ich will hier bestimmt kein Streit entfachen aber ich hasse es wenn geschleimt wird. Ich für mein Teil werde mich bestimmt nicht bei @haukep für meine gut gemeinten Ratschläge entschuldigen. Es sind doch nur unsere Erfahrungen die wir mit einbringen wollten und wenn er sie nicht möchte ist das doch OK. Ich war auf jeden Fall immer dankbar wenn mir einer bei "meinen" Events mit Rat und Tat geholfen haben. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen das sich einer bei mir für seine Tipps entschuldigen müßte.

Naja, muß jeder selber wissen was er macht....

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Klaus S., ich denke nicht, geschleimt zu haben, war doch eher witzig und vor allem fröhlich gemeint; trotzdem ist es nicht hoch genug anzusiedeln, wenn sich wirklich einer aufrafft, so ein Event zu organisieren; ich weiß, daß das nicht so einfach ist, weil ich aktiv im Brandungsweitwurf engagiert bin und beispielsweise den internationalen Länderkampf Deutschland-Dänemark alle zwei Jahre ausrichte.
Egal, jetzt haben wir alle unseren Senf dazu abgegeben, Schluß jetzt, wieder zurück zum wesentlichen, und damit basta!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,
für mich steht im Vordergrund meine Wurftechnik zu verbessern. Mal schauen was die Spezies so draufhaben, und evtl. was abschauen, und mir sagen lassen wie ich besser werden kann. Man lernt ja nie aus. 
Neben der Technik interessiert mich natürlich auch was es so an verschiedenen Brandungsvorfächern, Schnüren und Zubehör gibt.

Natürlich möchte ich auch mal so`n Edelteil von Rute werfen, ansonsten freue ich mich auch darauf neue Boardi`s kennenzulernen.

@ Hauke Du machst das schon #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus S., ich denke nicht, geschleimt zu haben, war doch eher witzig und vor allem fröhlich gemeint; trotzdem ist es nicht hoch genug anzusiedeln, wenn sich wirklich einer aufrafft, so ein Event zu organisieren; ich weiß, daß das nicht so einfach ist, weil ich aktiv im Brandungsweitwurf engagiert bin und beispielsweise den internationalen Länderkampf Deutschland-Dänemark alle zwei Jahre ausrichte.
> Egal, jetzt haben wir alle unseren Senf dazu abgegeben, Schluß jetzt, wieder zurück zum wesentlichen, und damit basta!




Hier wurde alles gesagt Danke Abumann #6 


@Klaus ; Obwohl es in den Fingern juckt,sag ich zu Deinen Sätzen nichts ,
nachher verstoß ich wieder gegen die Boardregeln ## 
Hast bist jetzt eigentlich immer sinnvolle und inhaltreiche antworten gegeben,
aber ausrutscher passieren halt  |kopfkrat  #h 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Heiliger Johann

 |sagnix  :m 

Coole E-Mail`s... Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> @heilger Johann und @Abuman,
> 
> sagt mal wie seid Ihr denn drauf???? Ihr habt keineswegs den Eindruck hinterlassen das Ihr @haukep das Event abnnehmen wolltet und bittet hier in wiederlichster Art und Weise um Entschuldigung. Ihr habt @haukep nur mit Tipps helfen wollen und bittet nun um Entschuldigung??? Junge, Junge wenn ich das lese wird mir übel. Habt ihr Angst das Ihr nicht mehr am Event teilnehmen dürft oder warum macht Ihr das??? Wenn man ein Fehler gemacht hat sollte man sich entschuldigen aber doch nicht wenn man helfen wollte und die Hilfe nur nicht angenommen wird.



Wenn ich Deinen Text lese wir MIR übel. Keiner von den Jungs schleimt sich bei Hauke ein. Klar sind Deine Tipps hilfreich, aber dieser Text tut nicht Not. Wenn es Dich stört, dass sich 2 entschuldigen, weil sie den Eindruck haben, etwas verkehrtes gesagt zu haben, dann lass es sie doch tun. Tut mir leid, aber Du erinnerst mich an meine Oberlehrer von damals, die alles besser wussten. Komm her und mach die Orga mit uns zusammen........., jetzt aber noch den ...... raushängen zu lassen  :v  mich an! Man man man! Die Jungs klären das schon unter sich. Da musst Du nicht noch sowas hier schreiben.  #d


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nix mehr hinzuzufügen Sylverpasi #6 !!!!


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll einfach eine ganz lockere Geschichte werden.



 #6  #6  #6 


@MichaelB
12 Uhr bei mir, passt gut bin auch nicht so der Frühausteher(am WE)
Und du kannst vorher noch die eier vom markt holen. |kopfkrat  |supergri 

@all
Gibt es nun einen Wattwurm-Service???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Florian
Wattwurmservice=Marcel #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das wäre kein Problem, ich würd sie dann mithinbringen...

*Watti-Liste :*
Marcel 
150 Stück + 200 Gramm
Aga (der sich den Kopf verdreht hat |supergri )
150 Stück + 200 Gramm 
Waldemar
100 Stück + 100 Gramm 
MichaelB
75  Stück +  100 Gramm 
Coasthunter
100 Stück + 100 Gramm 
Angelfiete
100 Stück + 100 Gramm 
Andreas Thomsen
75  Stück + 100 Gramm 
Kalle
50  Stück + 100 Gramm 
Goldfisch
75  Stück + 100 Gramm 
Brandungsfutzi
100 Stück + 100 Gramm
Heiliger Johann
200 Stück + 200 Gramm 
Hauke
50  Stück


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Leute!

So, bin jetzt gerade wieder da, war nämlich gestern nach meinem Posting zu einer großen Mediziner-Party nach Kiel gefahren...

Also, abschließend zu unserem kleinen Exkurs möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich auch niemanden angegriffen habe, ich hatte nur das Gefühl, dass sich das ganze in eine etwas komische Richtugn entwickelt...

NATÜRLICH bin ich für Tipps dankbar, ist schließlich ja das erste derartige Treffen, dass ich organisiere, hatte halt nur so ein Gefühl....

Naja, egal: Jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb oder ?! 

Also, ich werde wohl morgen oder übermorgen mal nach Lippe fahren und antesten ob die Fische noch da sind, oder ob die hier mitlesen und bereits geflüchtet sind...

Jetzt mach ich mich erstmal an die Aktualisierung der Startseite.

Eine Bitte noch an euch: Könnte jeder bitte ein Statement zu dem Grillen abgeben, egal ob er mitmachen, oder sich enthalten möchte. Ich werde das dann hinter dem jeweiligen Namen vermerken. Nur damit man weiß, worauf man sich vorbereiten muss...

Auch die Infos über das mitgebrachte Gerät sind noch längst nicht von allen da....

Also, diese 2 Dinge lagen mir erstmal noch auf der Seele...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Hauke. Ich bringe 2 Cormoran BlueStar,4,20m 250 WG mit 2 Penn Surfmaster 70 mit. Da beide Ruten leider defekt sind (Steckverbindungen passen nicht mehr genau) kann ich die Ruten nicht anbieten. Unter Garantie brechen sie weg, wenn zu kräftig geworfen werden. Daher möchte ich es niemanden zumuten!!!! Ich habe langsam den Dreh raus, wie man jetzt mit den Ruten werfen kann. 

Marcel wir müssen uns mal über die Shimano-Serie unterhalten !


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus S., ich denke nicht, geschleimt zu haben, war doch eher witzig und vor allem fröhlich gemeint;


 
Hi, 
das war für mich aber leider nicht erlesbar das du es witzig gemeint hast.
Wenn es denn so ist, hast du natürlich nicht geschleimt. Mir kam es leider so vor. 

:m :m :m 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



> Statement zu dem Grillen



Grillen während des Events auf jeden Fall, ist ja ein langer Tag.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo Grillen muss sein. Ich bring aber für mich selber Sachen mit. Das erste Grillen des Jahres #6#6#6


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Kein Prob Dennis |supergri ...

Ich mach mal ne Liste welche Ruten ich mitbringe:

Shimano

Twin Tip 425 BX + AX
Aero Technium 425 BX + CX
Antaris 425 BX + CX
Beastmaster 425 BX (3 tlg.)
Beastmaster 396 BX (2 tlg.)
Pro Surf 425 AX + BX + CX

Cormoran

Black Star 420 bis 350 gr (3 tlg.)
Black Star 420 bis 350 gr (2 tlg.)

Quantum

World Champion III 420 bis 200 gr

Falls noch Rutenwünsche auftauchen, bitte reinschreiben und ich versuch sie zu besorgen...


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Deinen Text lese wir MIR übel. Keiner von den Jungs schleimt sich bei Hauke ein. Klar sind Deine Tipps hilfreich, aber dieser Text tut nicht Not. Wenn es Dich stört, dass sich 2 entschuldigen, weil sie den Eindruck haben, etwas verkehrtes gesagt zu haben, dann lass es sie doch tun. Tut mir leid, aber Du erinnerst mich an meine Oberlehrer von damals, die alles besser wussten. Komm her und mach die Orga mit uns zusammen........., jetzt aber noch den ...... raushängen zu lassen :v mich an! Man man man! Die Jungs klären das schon unter sich. Da musst Du nicht noch sowas hier schreiben. #d


 
Ich habe bisher in allen meinen Beiträgen geschrieben das @haukep es GUT macht !!!!! Vielleicht solltest du mal alle Beiträge lesen. Was ich hier schreibe oder auch nicht ist meine Sache und die Verantworte auch ich ganz alleine. 
Nun ist uns beide übel... du von meinen Beitrag und ich eben von den Beiträgen der anderen Beiden.
Wenn es dir vorkommt als wäre ich dein Oberlehrer ist das doch mich ein kompliment    
Ich habe jedoch nie gesagt "das mußt du so machen" sondern nur gesagt wie wir es gemacht haben. Wenn es dir als "Besserwissentum" vorkommt dann kennst du mich nicht.

So, nun nochmal: Mich interessiert das Event in keinster Weise sondern ich habe nur versucht paar Sachen mit einzubringen die man zu Bedenken hat.
Wenn mir das einer Übel nimmt es ist sein Problem.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Och manno, nicht streiten


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Lieber Klaus..
Ich habe sehr wohl ALLE Beiträge gelesen, da ich Hauke ein wenig helfe! Was mich nervt ist die Art und Weise, wie Du das geschrieben hast. Mein Übelkeitsgefühl hat sich lediglich nur auf diesen einen Text bezogen und nicht auf Deine anderen. Du brauchst nicht kundtun, dass Dir übel wird, wenn sich Leute entschuldigen. Kommt nicht gut rüber, denn ich würde beispielsweise denken, dass Du mich für ein Weichei hälst, nur weil ich mich mal entschuldige. Und ich weiß, dass nicht nur ich so denke . 
Wie gesagt, Deine Tipps sind wirklich sehr willkommen, aber das von vorhin hätte nicht sein müssen  :m 



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dir vorkommt als wäre ich dein Oberlehrer ist das doch mich ein kompliment



Oberlehrer hätten damals die eine oder andere Kugel verdient...... :m


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst nicht kundtun, dass Dir übel wird, wenn sich Leute entschuldigen.


 
Ich tue nur kund das mir übel wird wenn sich Leute entschuldigen für Sachen die sie gar nicht gemacht haben. Natürlich sollte man sich entschuldigen wenn man eine Sache falsch gemacht hat aber doch nicht wenn man nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge gegeben hat so wie diese Beiden. Sie hatten diese Entschuldigung eben in meinen Augen nicht nötig und es kommt daher (für mich) wie schleimen rüber. Wie du bestimmt gelesen hast wurde ich ja auch schon daraufhin von Abumann angesprochen und er sagte mir das es witzig gemeint war. Wenn das so ist, ist es natürlich kein schleimen. Ich mag eben nur keine Schleimer. BASTA!

So, nun genug gestritten....oder nur unterhalten....

:m :m :m 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Hauke,

bringe mit;

3 Fladenbrote 

15 Brötchen

Grillfleisch für mich

Fl.Scotch :q 

1 Sack Grillkohle

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich bring dann 20 Würstchen und ein Paar Hülsen mit...

P.S. @ Heiliger J. kein Kommentar zu Klausi ?#y


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Heiliger:  Jetzt machste auch mit bei der Fressorgie wa  

@Marci: Ich nehme an, dass "Hülsen" Brötchen sind, gell?! *dummguck*


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nicht ganz |uhoh: , Hauke... Dat is Pilz :m !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Achso, naja, ich als Nicht-Alkohol-Trinker kann das ja auch nicht wissen.Gestern Abend habe ich Prosecco und Wodka Cola, WodkaO und Smirnoff gesoffen und dann so über den Klo gehangen, das kann man sich nicht vorstellen.. :v .man war ich dicht


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das ja `n Kunststück Hauke, als nicht-allohol-trinker, besoffen zum  :v zu gehen!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ja `n Kunststück Hauke, als nicht-allohol-trinker, besoffen zum  :v zu gehen!!!




Naja, ab und an mal der Eine oder Andere geht shcon  Darum ja der ""


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Freu freu, dann sind wir uns ja wieder alle einig gelle heiliger... :q 
also doch werfen, grillen und anschliessend schön noch zusammen die ruten in die brandung werfen.... klasse sach ich nur dazu #6 
@Hauke
Hab nie an dir gezweifelt was die organisation angeht, und wenn der eine oder ander nur 2 oder 3 würfe machen kann, weils nicht anders geht, isses auch io.(wegen noch angeln hinterher)
Aber wenn marcel schon sooo viel tolle ruten mitbringt, na...dann nehm ich einige wenigstens mal inne hand :q 

man man, es kann nur gut werden dieses event... #6  #6  #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Kalle!  :m 
Also ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, dass es 4 oder 5 Bahnen geben wird, auf denen dann gleichzeitig geworfen wird. Erste Skizzen sind bereits fertig, Fähnchen habe ich auch schon besorgt und dann fahre ich am 28. mit Sylverpasi rüber und mache das alles soweit fertig.

Ich denke es sollte sich aber jeder Handschuhe mitbringen und ggf. seinen Schlagstock dabei haben, denn die Bleie werden zum Teil bestimmt ziemlich weit in der Erde stecken und da muss man sie dann ja auch erstmal wieder rauspulen.

Die Fähnchen werden wohl so wie es aussieht ab 60 oder 70 Meter überhaupt erst und dann im Abstand von 25 Meter eine große und alle 5 Meter eine kleine stecken. Dann sollten wir noch ein paar lange Maßbänder (diese Rolldinger) mitbringen, damit wir es auch ganz genau ausmessen können...

So in der Art gehen meine Gedanken jetzt, aber wie gesagt, ich werde das noch verfeinern und dann am 28. vorbereiten.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@hauke,
4-5 bahnen reicht, kommt nur drauf an wie breit der sektor ist, denn nach 80 m wird die bahn immer kleiner. ich denke mal um die 80-90 m wirft jeder von uns,die fahnen kannst du dir eigentlich sparen.. :q 

Handschuhe hat bei diesem wetter wohl jeder dabei,und ich denke du machst dat schon, denn deine gedanken sind voll io...aber meinst du das jeder genau wissen will wie weit er wirft?? mir reicht schon auf einen meter genau, cm müssen nicht sein,aber du machst das schon....!!!
jedenfalls freu ich mich schon auf treffen mit euch allen...


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jetzt hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht,und habe mir dieses Thema mal genauer angeschaut. Hört sich gut an. Soll heißen:Würde gerne mit meinem Neffen zu euch stoßen. Mit ner großen Schüssel selbstgemachten Nudelsalat im Gepäck.
Wen das OK ist,wüsste ich noch gerne,ob ich bei irgend jemanden aus HH hinterherfahren könnte. Ich kenne nur die Strecke HH- Fehmarn.:q :q 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Kalle: Auf den Meter wollte ich es auch nur wissen, aber dafür genau braucht man ja auch das Maßband. Wie meinst Du das denn mit dem Sektor? Ich werde das wohl nicht mit Sektoren machen, sondern werde die Fähnchen brav in einer Reihe aufstellen. Dann trainiert man auch gleich das Gerade-Werfen  Ne, ich denke einfach, dass das einfacher ist.

@Coasthunter: Na klar kannst Du dazukommen  Die Strecke nach Fehmarn ist schon gut, wenn Du ein paar Seiten vorher meine Anfahrtsbeschreibung siehst, dann kennst Du den Weg perfekt 
Aber es wird sich sicherlich auch ein Konvoi einrichten lassen, musst mal die anderen aus HH kontaktieren.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

meinte die breite von den 4-5 werfern...so um die 10-15 m müssen es sein, eher 20 m denn je weiter geworfen wird um so kleiner wird der sektor in dem du stehst... bei einer weite von ca 130-150-m denkst du es sind nur noch 5 m die du platz hast(übertrieben gesagt). wenn du alles abgesteckt und ausgeflagt hast, dann stell dich mal hin und schau wie breit dir der sektor vorkommt, wenn dein blei bei ca 150 m ankommt.

bei oder ab 120 metern die du ab dann alle 5 meter abflagst, würden auch schritte reichen, aber maßband ist schon io. dieses kommt doch erst dann zum tragen, wenn ....ein aga |supergri , oder du, |supergri  oder ein anderer  |supergri fast dieselbe weite werfen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

na ich bin ja mal gespannt was da geht, klingt mir echt gut durchdacht #6  und nicht nur planlos ein wenig Blei umher schmeißen  

Wir hatten hier mal jemand im Board, der hat immer tierisch auf die Tonne gehaun, wiiiie weit er denn werfen würde - und nach einer ausgiebigst kommentierten Vorführung im Hafen schaute er recht sparsam aus der Wäsche als meine Montagen neben seinen im Wasser einschlugen   allerdings *ohne* Ablegen, Anlauf und nach Uhrzeiger bewegter Rute   und vor allem _*ohne *_langatmige Kommentare :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Kalle: Da hast Du natürlich recht, da lässt sich nichts gegen sagen  Ich muss mal sehen, wir werden schon den richtigen Abstand finden.

@MichaelB: Naja, wenn schon, denn schon  Ich bin auch echt mal gespannt, wieweit da so einige wirklich werfen. Das Aga knüppelt ohne Ende habe ich ja schon gesehen...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich bin vor allem mal gespannt, ob ich mir von irgend jemand sowas wie einen g´scheiten Wurfstil abgucken/erklären lassen kann  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also für mich kannst du bitte bis zur 300 meter marke ausstecken 
hehe kleiner spaß am rande. ich muss erstmal montag zu arzt gehen. seit unserer pilktour letzte woche habe ich heftige schmerzen im rechten unterarm.
das war ganz komisch. beim auswerfen zieht ein horror-schmerz durch meinen schädel,dass ich dachte der hat sich gespalten und danach nur noch im arm und schulter die schmerzen. marcel hat vielleicht blöde geguckt als ich da fast gestorben wäre 

aber mal ganz im ernst. das mit dem arm macht mir nicht solche sorgen, nur WAS war denn das an meinem kopf ? ich hatte echt das gefühl einen riss quer durch den kopf zu haben. hat einer von euch ne ahnung was das sein kann ?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Aga

Da hilft nur "Notschlachtung" |supergri !!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

jaja ist richtig....
pah !!!
schreib mir mal lieber meine wattis auf den zettel und bring mir die samstag mit.
ich nehme 150 plus 200 gramm ringler.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Erledigt Sir!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich kannst du bitte bis zur 300 meter marke ausstecken
> hehe kleiner spaß am rande. ich muss erstmal montag zu arzt gehen. seit unserer pilktour letzte woche habe ich heftige schmerzen im rechten unterarm.
> das war ganz komisch. beim auswerfen zieht ein horror-schmerz durch meinen schädel,dass ich dachte der hat sich gespalten und danach nur noch im arm und schulter die schmerzen. marcel hat vielleicht blöde geguckt als ich da fast gestorben wäre
> 
> aber mal ganz im ernst. das mit dem arm macht mir nicht solche sorgen, nur WAS war denn das an meinem kopf ? ich hatte echt das gefühl einen riss quer durch den kopf zu haben. hat einer von euch ne ahnung was das sein kann ?




Da sag ich nur: "Arm AB!"  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Hasenfuß

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich kannst du bitte bis zur 300 meter marke ausstecken
> hehe kleiner spaß am rande. ich muss erstmal montag zu arzt gehen. seit unserer pilktour letzte woche habe ich heftige schmerzen im rechten unterarm.
> das war ganz komisch. beim auswerfen zieht ein horror-schmerz durch meinen schädel,dass ich dachte der hat sich gespalten und danach nur noch im arm und schulter die schmerzen. marcel hat vielleicht blöde geguckt als ich da fast gestorben wäre
> 
> aber mal ganz im ernst. das mit dem arm macht mir nicht solche sorgen, nur WAS war denn das an meinem kopf ? ich hatte echt das gefühl einen riss quer durch den kopf zu haben. hat einer von euch ne ahnung was das sein kann ?


 
Klingt nach Nerv eingeklemmt oder gequetscht...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Brauch, ausser mir und Aga, sonst keiner Fiecher für nächsten Samstag |kopfkrat ?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Marcy, kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich entscheide erst am Morgen vor dem Event, ob ich angeln werde. Hängt vom Wetter ab. Also werde ich mir selbst welche besorgen.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch, ausser mir und Aga, sonst keiner Fiecher für nächsten Samstag |kopfkrat ?


 Doch - aber ich fürchte mich vor Deinem Avatar, hinterher frisst mir der komische Vogel noch die Wattis wech  

75 Wattis und 100g Kneifer please :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Aga: O man, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an...mhh, lass das mal lieber von einem Arzt untersuchen. Ich habe letztens im TV so eine Reportage gesehen, dass immer mehr junge Menschen solche "Mini-Schlaganfälle" oder sowas kriegen und damit sollte man nicht scherzen... Also ich denke/hoffe mal, dass es nur ein Nerv ist, aber sicher ist sicher, bevor die Gesundheit langsam den Bach runtergeht...

@Marcel: Sind Deine Würmer denn gut?  Ich glaub echt, ich hatte noch nie welche von Dir.... |kopfkrat 

@all: Einige Infos fehlen noch zu den mitgebrachten Ruten und Rollen und dem Essen. Auch wenn jemand eine Grill hat wäre das fein, denn wir haben da noch etwas Mangel daran.... Wäre super, wenn auch die Leute die sich noch nicht geäußert haben mal was dazu sagen könnten.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

die würmer sind klasse. ich habe immer die von marcel.
der bekommt sie direkt von der wattwurmzentrale.
ich werde montag mal zu arzt laufen. mal gucken was der dazu sagt.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Hauke: Marcel züchtet die ja nicht selbst   von daher kann er auch nur weiter geben was er bekommt.

@Aga: sieh zu, in Deinem Alter ist mit sowas gaaaar nicht zu spaßen... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,
hier noch meine Listeninfos.

@Marcel, bitte 100 Wattis u. 100 g Ringler.
             (Stöcker endscheide ich nach unserem Treffen)
Dabei hab ich:
Rollen 2X Daiwa Emblem X6000T, Stöcker-Zebco Rhino Offshore u. Conato Supreme Surf

@Hauke, der Tisch ist nicht fest im Auto. Es ist so ein Klapptich mit vier angebauten Hockern.

Achso, vieleicht bringt sich der Eine oder Andere ne Tasse für die heißen Getränke mit.
Wenn es so kalt bleibt, gehen die bestimmt gut.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Aga
Und geh direkt zum Facharzt. Die häufigste Diagnose eines Hausartztes :*Fehldiagnose!*
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

@Marcel: Was muß ich bei Dir für 100 Wattis und 100gr.Ringler berappen?

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## McKay

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moinsen,
Erstmal Hut ab für die tolle Idee!!Ich bin gestern an der Lippe vorbeigekommen,und habe gesehen,das die Koppeln dort voller Wasserlöcher sind.Ich nehme an,das Ihr auf die Wiese wollt,wo das jahrliche Hohwachter Drachenfest stattfindet?
Falls es frostig bleibt,dürfte das mit den Wasserlöchern wohl keine Probleme geben.Falls nicht,empfehle ich jeden von Euch genug Bleie mitzunehmen,da Ihr die Bleie in der durchnässten Wiese wohl nicht wiederfinden werdet.
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß und viel Frost.
Könnte gut sein,das ich auch vorbei komme,und Eurem Casting als Schaulustiger beiwohne.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@all: Werde die neuen Infos gleich auf der Startseite einpflegen.

@McKay: Gerne, komm doch vorbei, wir freuen uns über jeden der mitmacht, auch wenn er nur abends zum Angeln kommt.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ michaelB
ach was uns nicht umbringt macht uns hart oder wie war das ?
das wird schon schief gehen. 

@ coasthunter
jo das werde ich auch machen. mal gucken ob der sich mühe gibt.
bin ja zum glück privatpatient


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Coasthunter
man könnte sich ja irgendwo treffen und dann fahren wir zusammen hoch,denke doch mal das wir es finden werden. |supergri 
vielleicht will sich ja noch wer uns anschliessen
schreib dir aber noch ne PM


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Kalle

Moin moin,
ja im Konvoi wär nicht schlecht.Vielleicht ab Buddikate??  Müßte nur noch die Uhrzeit abgeklärt werden,denn ich kann nicht allzu früh hier los.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin,

Ich war am Freitag abend mit ein paar Vereinskollegen in Hohwacht zum Angeln.
Wind kamm Schräge von links, bis ca 20 Uhr hatte jeder min. 2 massige Dorsche um die 40cm.
Ich konnte noch meinen bisher größten Brandungsdorsch fangen, tippe mal knapp über 60cm :l , leider hört mein Maßband bei 50cm auf.

Ab 19 Uhr ging das Wasser stark zurück und der Dorsch wollte nicht mehr so.

War aber mal wieder ein toller Tag an der See.
Wir konnten auch noch einen ganz verrückten Himmel beobachten, es sah aus als wenn rote Wolken vorbeizogen,echt schön :k .

Gegen 22Uhr haben wir eingepackt, ich konnte 4 dorsche mitnehmen.


Bild1 und2  Weissenhaus(Hier war uns die brandung zu hart)

Bild 3 Dorsch

@Haukep  Cormaron Black Star 420 CM
habe nach geguckt.

Echt Spitze deine Startseite, hast ja an alles gedacht. #6

@marcel
bitte 100 Wattis und 100g Seeringel, Danke


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Angelfiete, der Dorsch ist aber dick... hat sich bestimmt angefühlt wie ein mittleres Schwein, oder? Oder wie ein nasser Sack... :m


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angelfiete, der Dorsch ist aber dick... hat sich bestimmt angefühlt wie ein mittleres Schwein, oder? Oder wie ein nasser Sack... :m



Habe gedacht da hängt ein Nemo, in einem Klumpen Seegras |supergri .
so Specktakulär war das nicht.
Hatte 4 große Krebse im Magen.

Ach ja ganz vergessen, habe auch noch meine Rute geschrotet.

Beim Seegras pulen fein säuberlich den Spitzenring abgebrochen, wie kann man bloß so dämlich sein #q  #q  :c .
Mußte aber noch zu reparieren sein, wenn ich nicht auch noch den Spitzenring verloren hätte.
Konnte mir in den A... beissen :v  :r


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

sp langsam kommt bei mir die aufregung.
freue mich schon. morgen erstmal zum arzt und ne diagnose geben lassen.
aber keine angst. ich komme auch wenn mir der arm abgenommen wird.
so schnell kann mich keiner vom angeln anhalten


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Angelfiete, das ist doh super, macht uns Hoffnung auf gute Fänge am Samstag!

Aga: Das kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

willst du eigentlich die qualli und die hamburger mitmachen ?
hast du grundsätzlich bock auf veranstaltungen ?
wir müssen uns samstag mal ne runde unterhalten.
sonst stellst du dich am strand einfach neben mich.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo, das mach ich, ich habe ja "freie Auswahl", bin ja "Chef des Tages"   

Natürlich habe ich da Bock drauf. Meine Anmeldung für den DMV ist durch, jetzt kommt noch der HMV und dann kann es losgehen...

Ich habe auch schon mega den Bock auf Samstag... :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

dann unterhalten wir uns mal ne runde. 
da musst du noch den ein oder anderen tip bekommen.
werde dich voll unter die fitiche nehmen und dann will ich dich
bei der deutschen meisterschaft weit vorne sehen. 
wir packen das schon...

am besten wir trainieren dich wie bei karate kid. erstmal streichst du meine wohnung-das ist dann fürs werfen gut, dann wischt du meinen boden- das ist dann zum abhaken der fische gut usw usw....|supergri |supergri


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jaja, beute mich ruhíg aus.... Auf mir ruht die Hoffnung der Nation oder wie?! ..


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

bin heute etwas tip-faul, deshalb auf die Schnelle:

@haukep: boar ey, die Startseite ist ja wohl der Hit #6 

@Angelfiete: auch boar ey, welch ein Wasser-Schwein #6 

@Aga: härrr - terrr :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> dann unterhalten wir uns mal ne runde.
> da musst du noch den ein oder anderen tip bekommen.
> werde dich voll unter die fitiche nehmen und dann will ich dich
> bei der deutschen meisterschaft weit vorne sehen.
> wir packen das schon...
> 
> am besten wir trainieren dich wie bei karate kid. erstmal streichst du meine wohnung-das ist dann fürs werfen gut, dann wischt du meinen boden- das ist dann zum abhaken der fische gut usw usw....|supergri |supergri



Er sollte aber noch für den neuen Lack für Deinen Corrado aufkommen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Bringst Du den Mann mal bitte nicht auf dumme Gedanken  #y   :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

oha das würde richtig teuer werden...
hehe.

aber WIR sind der nachwuchs der meeresangler. 
da bin ich mit 26 auch noch mit gemeint.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Aber Du bist doch schon ein Opi  Nene, ich lass das mal, dreist zu werden  |engel:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ein opi ????
du spielst gerade mit deinem leben 
bin doch nur 5 jahre älter als du.
pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ein opi ????
> du spielst gerade mit deinem leben
> bin doch nur 5 jahre älter als du.
> pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und Du bist noch hübscher als Haukeeeeee |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jetzt spielt ein Anderer mit seinem Leben.... |smash:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt spielt ein Anderer mit seinem Leben.... |smash:



|muahah:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Schön brav bleiben....Denk an den 28.01.  :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

danke dennis, aber DAS ist auch nicht schwer oder ?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hihihihi...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> danke dennis, aber DAS ist auch nicht schwer oder ?



Irgendwie mag ich euch beide nicht.... |muahah:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

nein mal spaß beiseite.... was natürlich nicht heisst dass hauke hübsche ist.
wir jungen meeresangler müssen zusammenhalten.
wenn dann müssen wir die front gegen unsere angleropas aufbauen.
solche wie michaelB und co


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ach nee- ich nehme alles zurück.
ich schulde michael sowieso noch ein bierchen.
will ja nicht dass es noch mehr werden


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mir schuldest Du auch eines!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

nagut kein problem.
ich bringe samstag ein paar hülsen mit


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> nagut kein problem.
> ich bringe samstag ein paar hülsen mit



Das würde ich lieber sein lassen, denn er hat auf einer anderen Seite schon bekannt gegeben, dass er Antialki ist.....

Kotzender HaukeP!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennnnnnnis, gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Watt dennnnnn??????? So gute Nacht Jungs!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Gute Nacht Dennis, träum was Süßes Schnuckelchen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hehe... ich lach mich weg.
nacht dennis.
träum schonmal von den fängen am samstag


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennis macht doch nur Würmerbaden, der benutzt keinen Haken aus Mitleid mit den Fischen


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

schon mal bei wetter-online auf die Prognose für Samstag geschaut? Das wird frisch :g   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

wie ist denn die prognose ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Marcel

Köderbestellung: bitte 75 Wattis und 100g Kneifer für mich

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,

wieder da ausm WE  :v ! Hab die Liste mit den Fiechern aktualisiert... 

Guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=605683&postcount=230

@ Coasthunter
Die Wattis kosten € 18,- und die Kneiffer € 6,50.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist denn die prognose ?


 Bewölkt mit Schneeschauern bei 4 bis -2°C und Wind aus Nord um 4bft :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Brrrrrr...!!! fieses Wetter...  |scardie:  aber bekanntlich kommen ja nur die Harten in den Garten, und wir werden uns schon warmschmeißen,- angeln und -trinken, gelle? Ich bringe also Glühwein mit, und wenn ich finde, ein paar Tassen.

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner Lust, mal mit zu einem Schmeißen von den DMV-Castern zu kommen? Notfalls stelle ich auch Gerät, wenn einer meint, seins langt dazu nicht.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Abumann

Wird da nur mit Multi geworfen oder auch mit Stationär? Und ist es erlaubt mit Geflecht zu werfen?


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@all,

ich hab Agalatze grad mal eine AVET SX zum Testen bei Eurem Event rübergeschickt. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich hinterher von Euch entsprechende Kommentare bzgl. Tauglichkeit zum Brandungsangeln bekäme 

Grüße für warme Füße

Jetblack


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Abumann
> 
> Wird da nur mit Multi geworfen oder auch mit Stationär? Und ist es erlaubt mit Geflecht zu werfen?



Hallo Marcel,  #h 
bei den Veranstaltungen ist eigentlich nur die Schnur reglementiert, Mono, Hauptschnur beim leichten Blei 0,28, Schlagschnur 0,65, bei den beiden schwereren 35er und 75er, wäre aber alles kein Problem, habe von allem hinreichend da.
Wie gesagt, Rolle kannst Du nehmen, was Du willst, könnte aber auch da zum Schnuppern erstmal aushelfen.
Und bei der deutschen Meisterschaft gibt es sogar eine "deutsche Klasse", wo nur Stationärrolle und auf dem deutschen Markt erhältliche Rute geworfen werden darf; der aktuelle deutsche Meister in der Disziplin hat etwas über 160 Meter geworfen, kannst also locker deutscher Meister werden!
Habe ich soweit erstmal geholfen?


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> ich hab Agalatze grad mal eine AVET SX zum Testen bei Eurem Event rübergeschickt. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich hinterher von Euch entsprechende Kommentare bzgl. Tauglichkeit zum Brandungsangeln bekäme
> 
> Grüße für warme Füße
> 
> Jetblack




Hallo Jetblack,

prima, dass wir die Rolle probieren können; schon mal vorab ( aber bitte nicht hauen für den Frevel ): man kann die Rolle auch umbauen auf Magnetbremse, dann wirft sie wirklich toll  :g , aber auch so habe ich bisher von Bekannten in USA und England, die die Rolle werfen, nur Gutes gehört, sobald sie mal richtig eingestellt ist und ausreichend Bremsen  / schweres Öl hat.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Marcel
Bitte auch für mich....50 wattis und 100 gr kneifer, denke das langt mir..... dank dir im vorraus


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Kalle

 Schon erledigt #6 !!!


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Danke dir..uff, ging dat schnell |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Komisch, das sagt meine Frau auch immer :q  :q  :q !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das glaub ich Dir gerne Marcy. Das ist doch eh nur warme Luft :q:m#6


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Was, zu dir marcel????
wenn meine das sagen würde, das könnt ich verstehen, aber deine.. |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Pulver verschossen kann ich dazu nur sagen |uhoh: ... Is aber auch egal, ich geh eh lieber zum angeln #6 !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Haben wir heute unseren "Outing tach"


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Marcel
haben die Viecher Brandungserfahrung? 
Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Klaro, alle persönlich letztes Jahr schonmal gefischt  |muahah:


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@marcel,
man gut das deine bessere hälfte das nicht liest hier...aua aua für dich

@coasthunter,
zumindest die kneifer kämpfen was das zeuch hält,
besonders anne finger  |supergri 
hab schon öfter von marcel wattis geholt...sind gut die dingerchen.... #6


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Coasthunter

Meine Würmer werden alle Besprochen bevor sie in der "Seite 1"!!!   der Bildzeitung eingewickelt werden...

@ Kalle 
Is doch alles nur Spaß |sagnix


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Hauke -trage bitte ein das ich 2 Packungen Bratwürste und 10 Brötchen sowie Ketchup mitbringe !!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mal kurz ne Anmerkung zum Wetter am Samstag...

*6 - 7 Nord-Ost*​ :v  #q  :v  #q  :v  #q

Das wird bestimmt oberspaßig, da werfen wir gleich 30 Meter weiter bei dem Rückenwind |uhoh: !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich werde wohl nicht mitangeln, wenn das soooo ist! So´n scheissssss!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Musst nicht  :c  Sylverpasi... Is doch bestes Angelwetter #6 , nur grillen is schei... bei dem Wind!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nö Marcy. Ich muss nicht anfrieren und mir den Stint abfrösteln lassen.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@marcel,
ich weiß doch, das es spass ist
Silverpasi,
hmmm, |kopfkrat  wo nix is, kannste nix abfrieren :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## elefant

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo
Bei mir steht nu fest,daß ich kein Frei bekomme!
Ich mußte mein Frei vorziehen um meine Tochter "heim zu holen". Mein 'Kindele' hat erst mal die Schn.. voll von Hessen und Männern u.s.w. ... Nu wird sie wohl auch ein 'Nordlicht'. Ich habe gerade ausgeschlafen,nach der nächtlichen Autobahnfahrt auf der Flucht vor den größeren Schneefällen (konnte gerade noch die querstehenden LKW bei Osnabrück passieren,bevor dicht gemacht wurde).
Ich wünsche Euch aber ein schönes Treffen!!! Und auch gut Fisch und nicht ganz so krasses Wetter (vor allem wegen der Leute,die weiter zu fahren haben... - Angeln geht ja immer *gggg*)


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Kalle

 #6  #y  |motz:  |sagnix

Es geht auch ohne Worte...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz ne Anmerkung zum Wetter am Samstag...
> 
> *6 - 7 Nord-Ost*​:v #q :v #q :v #q
> 
> Das wird bestimmt oberspaßig, da werfen wir gleich 30 Meter weiter bei dem Rückenwind |uhoh: !!!


 
HALLELUJA.... |gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> @marcel,
> ich weiß doch, das es spass ist
> Silverpasi,
> hmmm, |kopfkrat  wo nix is, kannste nix abfrieren :q  :q  :q  :q  :q




Ich hab´s mir doch gedacht.....Dann sind meine beiden Söhne vom Postboten  :r  :q  #6


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Siverpasi,
Hmm, dann musstest du was anderes gemeint haben mit Stint :q 

Immerhin kannste auch Söhne machen, so wie ich...aber ich musste leider schon nach einigen jahren Unterhalt zahlen. Seh zu, das du es nicht mal machen musst,sonst verpaßt du ihr ganzen Flegeljahre, und es werden keine Angler 

@All
Oh man Kinders, hoffentlich haben die mal wieder nicht recht mit dem Wind.Sonst wird es so ein richtiges kuscheliges Angeln #q


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Marcel,

dann verpassen wir den Viechern Samstag mal ne Sturmfriesur... 

@all,und bloß nicht die großen Jutesäcke vergessen.  Und die großen Krallenbleie.#6 


Gruß 
Coasthunter


----------



## Käpt'n Robi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin haukep,
bin am Samstag mit dabei. Meine Stöcker sind bestimmt schon da. Ich bringe sie aber sowieso mit. 
Stock: Shimano Areo Technium 425 cx
Rolle:   Shimano Areo Technium X10000

Für den Bauch ein Paket Griller, Ketchup, Senf und ein SixPack #g

Das Wetter ist hoffentlich schlecht und bedeckt, denn wir haben einen wunderschönen Mond :v
Freu mich auf Samstag wie doll /laola:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl nicht mitangeln, wenn das soooo ist! So´n scheissssss!!!!!!


 Häähh?? 
Was´n nu´los, wirste weich oder was? #y     :g 

Nachdem mein letzter Besuch in der "Brandung" bei Ententeich eher was für Rentner war finde ich ´n büsch´n Wind schon ganz okai #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @all,
> 
> ich hab Agalatze grad mal eine AVET SX zum Testen bei Eurem Event rübergeschickt. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich hinterher von Euch entsprechende Kommentare bzgl. Tauglichkeit zum Brandungsangeln bekäme
> 
> Grüße für warme Füße
> 
> Jetblack



Moin Jetblack,

ich hab doch von Dir auch ne Avet,die MXJ 4.5 meinste wenn ich mitgelieferten Magneten reinsetze kann man die auch mit ner entsprechenden
Brandungsrute werfen oder ist sie zu heavy das kleine Ding???????
Werd mal Monofile aufspulen und sie mitnehmen.......oder?????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel, #h
> bei den Veranstaltungen ist eigentlich nur die Schnur reglementiert, Mono, Hauptschnur beim leichten Blei 0,28, Schlagschnur 0,65, bei den beiden schwereren 35er und 75er, wäre aber alles kein Problem, habe von allem hinreichend da.
> Wie gesagt, Rolle kannst Du nehmen, was Du willst, könnte aber auch da zum Schnuppern erstmal aushelfen.
> Und bei der deutschen Meisterschaft gibt es sogar eine "deutsche Klasse", wo nur Stationärrolle und auf dem deutschen Markt erhältliche Rute geworfen werden darf; der aktuelle deutsche Meister in der Disziplin hat etwas über 160 Meter geworfen, kannst also locker deutscher Meister werden!
> Habe ich soweit erstmal geholfen?


 
das hört sich ja sehr interessant an.
würde da auch gerne mal vorbei schauen.
da sind doch auch jan hinz,stephan laudage,veit nargorsen usw.. dabei oder ?
wer ist denn der deutsche meister wenn ich mal fragen darf ?
nun hast bdu echt mein interesse geweckt da mal mit zu machen.
und lernen kann man dabei bestimmt auch noch ne menge #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Coasthunter
> 
> Meine Würmer werden alle Besprochen bevor sie in der "Seite 1"!!!  der Bildzeitung eingewickelt werden...
> 
> @ Kalle
> Is doch alles nur Spaß |sagnix


 
und vergesse nicht, dass du meine würmer wieder mit den nackten mädels einpackst ! will doch was zu gucken haben :q 

hehe das ist übrigens kein scherz. das hat der marci ne zeitlang immer bei mir gemacht.:m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Bei mir steht nu fest,daß ich kein Frei bekomme!
> Ich mußte mein Frei vorziehen um meine Tochter "heim zu holen". Mein 'Kindele' hat erst mal die Schn.. voll von Hessen und Männern u.s.w. ... Nu wird sie wohl auch ein 'Nordlicht'. Ich habe gerade ausgeschlafen,nach der nächtlichen Autobahnfahrt auf der Flucht vor den größeren Schneefällen (konnte gerade noch die querstehenden LKW bei Osnabrück passieren,bevor dicht gemacht wurde).
> Ich wünsche Euch aber ein schönes Treffen!!! Und auch gut Fisch und nicht ganz so krasses Wetter (vor allem wegen der Leute,die weiter zu fahren haben... - Angeln geht ja immer *gggg*)


 

#y du hast ne tochter |kopfkrat  und die ist :c  wegen der männer ???
wie alt ist denn die ;+  vielleicht mag ICH sie ja :k 
dann würde ich sie zu ner tollen nordbraut die angeln machen :q :q :q 
nein kleiner spaß am rande... kannst sie ja nächstes mal mitbringen,
dann kommt sie auf andere gedanken.
schönen gruß an sie :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcel,
> 
> dann verpassen wir den Viechern Samstag mal ne Sturmfriesur...
> 
> @all,und bloß nicht die großen Jutesäcke vergessen.  Und die großen Krallenbleie.#6
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Coasthunter


 

hehe ich lach mich wech !!! ne sturmfrisur :q 
aber das wird schon ein richtig krasses angeln.
leider ist der wind so kalt und dann auch noch auflandig.
das wird unsere fangaussichten nicht gerade erhöhen.besser wäre ablandiger wind. naja shit happend.
da müssen wir ordentlich arbeiten um an fisch zu kommen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hiho Leute! Ihr seid ja echt gut dabei mit den Postings, da musste ich mich erstmal durchlesen. Also, ich werde heute Abend irgendwann noch ein paar Worte zum Event verlieren, muss mir da aber gleich erst nochmal was überlegen, was den Ablauf angeht...

Erstmal werde ich auf der Startseite die Änderungen vornehmen und....ja, mir ein Bier holen  Mist, keines da.... Naja, irgendwas finde ich schon


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mal so nebenbei: Ich melde jetzt schonmal an, dass ich am Ende des Abends die restlichen Wattis mitnehme  Ich geh dann einfach am Sonntag nochmal los...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also bei mir wird keiner übrig bleiben.
meine würmer sind in 4 stunden anglen futsch.
länger will ich auch garnicht. werde am samstag abend
nochmal schön in die ziegelei fahren.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir wird keiner übrig bleiben.
> meine würmer sind in 4 stunden anglen futsch.
> länger will ich auch garnicht. werde am samstag abend
> nochmal schön in die ziegelei fahren.




Aga, das soll doch kein Wettkampf werden haben wir gesagt


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wetteronline sagt N3, das ist doch ok...

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=24321&PLZN=Hohwacht&PRG=citybild


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

das wird auch kein wettkampf. so wie ich im wettkampf angel-so kann ich garnicht privat angeln weil da der adrenalin und die motivation fehlt.
aber die paar würmer in 4 stunden ist doch kein ding. außerdem wird es kalt,und dann
wechsel ich lieber etwas öfter würmer,damit mir nicht so kalt wird


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Joa, so habe ich das gestern auf der Seebrcke auch gehalten. So, ich mach jetzt mal den groben ABlaufplan fertig, das hatte ich ja da oben schon irgendwo angelündigt...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

was willst du denn da einen plan machen ?
die leute kommen sowieso alle zu unterschiedlichen zeiten.
der grill ist an,und alle werden nach und nach satt. danach gehts nach ermessen der einzelnen zum angeln.
mach dir mal nicht so n kopf wegen dem treffen. das wird schon klappen.
und meistens läuft es sowieso anders als man denkt.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey ihr alle!

So, ich habe einen groben Ablaufplan fertig so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Änderungen sind natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.

10:00-12:00
Eintreffen (wer um 10:00 schon da sein möchte kann das gerne, ich bin auch da. Das hat hoffentlich den Effekt, dass es sich "nach hinten raus" nicht so staut....

12:15  
- Begrüßung
- Einführung in die Sicherheitsgebote
- Einführung in das Angelrevier
- Wurftechnik Theorie
- Ablauf des Castings

Ca. 12:45
Casting in mehreren Gruppen und auf mehreren Bahnen

Ca. 15:30
Umzug an den Strand und Platzsuche

Ca. 16:00
Beginn des Brandungsangelns

Ca. 20:00
Auswertung der bis dahin gefangenen Fische durch mich und Aga

--Open End--


Desweiteren: 
Bei schlechtem Wetter, also wenn es schifft wie Sau, dann müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen: Entweder wir lassen das Casting sausen und angeln direkt (ich hoffe ihr habt Schirme oder Beach Buddys mit ), oder wie ziehen in ein nettes Lokal und machen uns nen gemütlichen Mittag. Anschließend können wir dann ja zum Angeln....


Haltet mich nicht für übertrieben spießig wegen der genauen Zeiten, aber ich habe es lieber gut durchorganisiert  :m  #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du denn da einen plan machen ?
> die leute kommen sowieso alle zu unterschiedlichen zeiten.
> der grill ist an,und alle werden nach und nach satt. danach gehts nach ermessen der einzelnen zum angeln.
> mach dir mal nicht so n kopf wegen dem treffen. das wird schon klappen.
> und meistens läuft es sowieso anders als man denkt.




Einen groben Plan mache ich aber fertig, wir werden davon abweichen, das ist mir auch klar, aber ich bin so ein kleiner Freak, der immer alles schon organisiert haben möchte   Außerdem brauchen unsere von weit her Anreisenden ja auch ein paar Zeiten...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

naja so ist das doch auch ok !!!
hast du denn die 40 helme besorgt ??? heheh
wenn das wetter schlecht ist wird trotzdem geworfen. wir sind ja nicht aus zucker.
und angler noch dazu. mich kann nichts aufhalten. naja mein arm vielleicht.
das ist garnicht so witzig was mir da passiert ist.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Diagnose?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

kann ich dir samstag mal in ruhe erzählen. eigentlich soll ich massagen bekommen und so ein ganzen mist. es gibt sehnenplatten auf dem schädel und die haben das gefühl hervorgerufen als wenn sich der kopf spaltet. der arzt meinte dass das ne verdammt unangenehme sache ist. zieht halt bis in den arm und schulter.
mal abwarten wann es wieder besser wird.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

O man, das klingt hart, ich nehme meine Freundin mit, aber die wird wohl nur mich massieren


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ich lasse mich auch lieber von richtig fetten "MANNSWEIBERN" massieren


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@heiliger Johann

sollte klappen! evtl. ist die MXJ sogar besser geeignet als die SX, weil die Spule einen größeren Durchmesser hat. ggf. brings das noch mehr Weite. Surfcaster in den US nehmen auch die MX ran. Vom Gewicht seh ich also nicht so das Problem.

Ich hab Dir (glaub ich) nur 3 Magneten geschickt - evtl. ist das zu wenig für diese Rolle (noob-flyer probiert grade damit rum) - aber richtig merken tut man das erst beim Werfen.

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @heiliger Johann
> 
> sollte klappen! evtl. ist die MXJ sogar besser geeignet als die SX, weil die Spule einen größeren Durchmesser hat. ggf. brings das noch mehr Weite. Surfcaster in den US nehmen auch die MX ran. Vom Gewicht seh ich also nicht so das Problem.
> 
> Ich hab Dir (glaub ich) nur 3 Magneten geschickt - evtl. ist das zu wenig für diese Rolle (noob-flyer probiert grade damit rum) - aber richtig merken tut man das erst beim Werfen.
> 
> Gruß Jetblack



Moin Jetblack,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort,
hab wirklich nur 3 Magneten bekommen,
werd sie mal reinkleben und billige Monofile aufspulen
und mal antesten....... |uhoh: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich lasse mich auch lieber von richtig fetten "MANNSWEIBERN" massieren


 
Wissen wir doch alle. Hab hier noch ein Foto von Deiner letzten...


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich ja sehr interessant an.
> würde da auch gerne mal vorbei schauen.
> da sind doch auch jan hinz,stephan laudage,veit nargorsen usw.. dabei oder ?
> wer ist denn der deutsche meister wenn ich mal fragen darf ?
> nun hast bdu echt mein interesse geweckt da mal mit zu machen.
> und lernen kann man dabei bestimmt auch noch ne menge #6



Hallo Aalglatze,
fühl Dich herzlich eingeladen, und sei es notfalls auch nur, um reinzuschnuppern, vielleicht bleibst Du ja dabei - würd mich freuen.
Derzeitiger deutscher Meister und Rekordhalter ist Jan Hinz, seit Jahren ungeschlagen, hat letztes Jahr einen neuen deutschen Rekord aufgestellt mit 255 Metern, dann. bereits mit deutlichem Abstand, folgen Mario Reinstadler und Stephan Laudage, nach hinten lockert es sich fröhlich auf.
Wie gesagt, ich bin sowas wie "inoffizieller Sponsor" der Schmeißer, daher kann ich vorerst immer gerne ( und natürlich gratis ) aushelfen mit Ruten, Rollen und auch Schnur. Also, bei Interesse kann ich Dir gerne die nächsten Termine durchsagen, oder wir treffen uns bei Gelegenheit mal so und üben ein wenig, dann kannst Du auch diverse Ruten und Rollen probieren, wenn Du magst - gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen!  :g


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

255 Meter... ??? 

Das schaff ich auch...              knapp in 2 Würfen


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@heiliger Johann,

nimm Tesa Powerstrip (geht locker wieder raus, ohne das Gehäuse zu versauen) und kleb die Magneten möglichst weit an den Rand (im Bereich des Fußen ist genug Platz) damit sie die größte Wirkung entfalten.

Bin gespant auf Deine Ergebnisse.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

255 m??? Soviel Schnur hab ich noch nicht mal auf meiner Rolle. Das ist doch krank |supergri . Für die Strecke bräuchte ich schon Boot.

Mit was für Gerätschaften (Rute, Rolle, schnur) kann man denn solche Weite erzielen, vom Können des Werfers mal ganz abgesehen?

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Heiliger Johann

Ich hab die neue Antaris Brandungsrute/Multiberingung/2 tlg. da, soll ich die auch mitbringen? Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, schickt dir Jet-Black |kopfkrat (oder so) ne Multi fürs WE...


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> 255 m??? Soviel Schnur hab ich noch nicht mal auf meiner Rolle. Das ist doch krank |supergri . Für die Strecke bräuchte ich schon Boot.
> 
> Mit was für Gerätschaften (Rute, Rolle, schnur) kann man denn solche Weite erzielen, vom Können des Werfers mal ganz abgesehen?
> 
> Hallo sunny,
> 
> die Rollen sind bei den meisten ziemlich gleich, umgebaute Abu mit Magnetbremse, für das leichte Blei die 5500er ohne Schnurführung, für die beiden schwereren die 6500er; einige wenige nehmen auch die Daiwa 7HT oder die alte Abu Ultra Mag, ebenfalls ohne Schnurführung, und dann wird die Spule bis weit über die Kante vollgehauen - je mehr Schnur, desto schneller wird die Spule auch.
> An Ruten kommt neben wenigen anderen eigentlich nur Century und Zziplex in Frage, beide aus England, wobei Zziplex handgebaut werden und somit noch teurer sind, aber die Century-Ruten gehen fast noch vom Preis, liegen zwischen 250 und 500 Euronen fertig gebaut, gut die Hälfte als Blank, wo die Ringe nur mit Tape aufgeklebt werden ( ist viel leichter und viel viel billiger ).
> Natürlich kann man auch mit Stationärrollen werfen, wir haben einen dabei, der das macht, weil er nur einen Arm hat und die Schnur nicht wieder richtig auftüdeln könnte, er schmeißt rückwärts ( nennt sich "back-cast" im Fachjargon ) und hat schon gut über 220 Meter geschmissen!
> Nochmals ( ich werde nicht müde, es anzubieten ), ich habe den ganzen Schrank voll mit solchen Ruten und Rollen, wer möchte, kann gerne damit üben und sein Glück versuchen!  :g


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiliger Johann
> 
> Ich hab die neue Antaris Brandungsrute/Multiberingung/2 tlg. da, soll ich die auch mitbringen? Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, schickt dir Jet-Black |kopfkrat (oder so) ne Multi fürs WE...




Hallo Marcel1409, bring mit, wenn sie ins Auto passt, würde ich gerne mal werfen! Hatte die zweiteiligen Shimanos erst einmal in der Hand, haben sich aber gar nicht so schlecht angefühlt.
Schmeißt Du selbst mit Multi? Ich kriege demnächst ( leider erst nach unserem AB-Treffen ) ein paar Vorführmodelle von Century, teils mit Multi-, teils mit Stationärrollenberingung, könnte interessant sein, oder?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab schon mit Multi geworfen, ist aber nicht wirklich so leicht wie es aussieht |uhoh: ... Ich hab mal mit dem Team-Kapitän der irländischen Nationalmannschaft ein Wurfkursus gemacht und erstmal schön ab :v  als sein Blei mal endlich aufgekommen ist!!!


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiliger Johann
> 
> Ich hab die neue Antaris Brandungsrute/Multiberingung/2 tlg. da, soll ich die auch mitbringen? Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, schickt dir Jet-Black |kopfkrat (oder so) ne Multi fürs WE...



Kannst gerne mitbringen #6 

Er will sie Aga zuschicken,
ich hab ne eigene Avet die MXJ 4.5

siehe auch Bild auf den Seiten von gestern

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo zusammen,

da der Termin am Samstag bei mir nun doch ausfällt, werde ich auch kommen.
Ich bringe folgendes mit:

Antaress Surf ABX 425 
Super AERO Technium BX + Ultegra XT 10000 

6er Bier
10 Würstchen
4 Knoblauch- / Kräuterbaguette

Gruß
Volker


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Volker!

Ich habe Dich auch noch gar nicht gestrichen gehabt  Habe die Daten auf der Startseite ergänzt...


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke#h
Ich komm eigentlich nur als Zuschauer mit meiner Family.
Ich bin ja nun garnicht der Brandungsangler :q
Wenn ich darf wollte ich nur mal sehen wie weit ich meine Spinnruten mit nem 16g-30g Blinker bzw.Wobbler werfen kann.Vieleicht bring ich noch ne Grillwurst mit.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ oh-nemo
Wenn ich darf wollte ich nur mal sehen wie weit ich meine Spinnruten mit nem 16g-30g Blinker bzw.Wobbler werfen kann.


Magst du deine Rute nicht mehr oder warum willst du sehen wie weit du sie werfen kannst, das arme Ding. Wenns de das machst, komme ich, glaube ich, auch vorbei. Muss nen Bild für die Götter sein. :q. Pass aber auf, das du dir die Rute beim Werfen nicht um die Ohren haust.   

bis denne 
sunny


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

moin haukep.ich werde auch kommen,kann aber noch nicht genau sagen wann
(mein chef hatt die blöde angewohnheit mir freitag mittags zu sagen das ich sammstags arbeiten muss,tja wir leute vom bau sind freiwild in diesen zeiten):c wenn es rechtzeitig zum casting klappt bringe ich folgende rute+rolle mit:
balzer magna magic surf
balzer surf tide II

wenn nicht bin ich zuschauer.
PS ein kasten bier habe ich immer im auto!


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Magst du deine Rute nicht mehr oder warum willst du sehen wie weit du sie werfen kannst, das arme Ding. Wenns de das machst, komme ich, glaube ich, auch vorbei. Muss nen Bild für die Götter sein. :q. Pass aber auf, das du dir die Rute beim Werfen nicht um die Ohren haust.
> 
> bis denne
> sunny


@sunny


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aalglatze,
> fühl Dich herzlich eingeladen, und sei es notfalls auch nur, um reinzuschnuppern, vielleicht bleibst Du ja dabei - würd mich freuen.
> Derzeitiger deutscher Meister und Rekordhalter ist Jan Hinz, seit Jahren ungeschlagen, hat letztes Jahr einen neuen deutschen Rekord aufgestellt mit 255 Metern, dann. bereits mit deutlichem Abstand, folgen Mario Reinstadler und Stephan Laudage, nach hinten lockert es sich fröhlich auf.
> Wie gesagt, ich bin sowas wie "inoffizieller Sponsor" der Schmeißer, daher kann ich vorerst immer gerne ( und natürlich gratis ) aushelfen mit Ruten, Rollen und auch Schnur. Also, bei Interesse kann ich Dir gerne die nächsten Termine durchsagen, oder wir treffen uns bei Gelegenheit mal so und üben ein wenig, dann kannst Du auch diverse Ruten und Rollen probieren, wenn Du magst - gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen! :g


 
oh ja, dann gib mal bitte die termine bekannt.
das neue dmv heft ist leider noch nicht draussen. da standen sonst immer
die termine. material habe ich ganz ordentlich. trotzdem vielen dank für das angebot. mich interessiert vorerst die deutsch disziplin.
ich denke da kann man evtl angreifen :q 
und treffen zum üben hört sich gut an:m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MANSKE schrieb:
			
		

> moin haukep.ich werde auch kommen,kann aber noch nicht genau sagen wann
> (mein chef hatt die blöde angewohnheit mir freitag mittags zu sagen das ich sammstags arbeiten muss,tja wir leute vom bau sind freiwild in diesen zeiten):c wenn es rechtzeitig zum casting klappt bringe ich folgende rute+rolle mit:
> balzer magna magic surf
> balzer surf tide II
> 
> wenn nicht bin ich zuschauer.
> PS ein kasten bier habe ich immer im auto!




Ich habe Dich erstmal ergänzt. Wäre doch gut, wenn es klappen könnte


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja, dann gib mal bitte die termine bekannt.
> das neue dmv heft ist leider noch nicht draussen. da standen sonst immer
> die termine. material habe ich ganz ordentlich. trotzdem vielen dank für das angebot. mich interessiert vorerst die deutsch disziplin.
> ich denke da kann man evtl angreifen :q
> und treffen zum üben hört sich gut an:m



Hier werden Sie geholfen:

Zweite WM-Quallifikation Sonntag 20.03.2005 Hannover / Truppenübungsplatz Beginn: 09:00 Uhr 

Länderkampf Dänemark - Deutschland Anfang April

Dritte WM-Quallifikation Sonntag 24.04.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr

Oberbürgermeisterpokal der Stadt Kiel Sonntag 26.06.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgebühr: EURO 15.-

Deutsche Meisterschaft Sonntag 21.08.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgebühr: EURO 15.-

Weltmeisterschaft der FIPS in Italien: September 2005

Erste WM-Quallifikation für 2006 Sonntag 09.10.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld
Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgeld: Euro 15,- (gültig für alle WM-2006 Quallis)

Die erste Quali 2005 fand bereits Ende 2004 statt; hinzu kommt evtl. noch ein freies Üben, ansonsten aber ist jeder zu den Veranstaltungen gern gesehen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin

hier ist noch meine Gerätemeldung für den Samstag

Daiwa Vulcan - X42H, Wg -250g, Länge 4,2m
Zebco Rhino Offshore Surf Wg -250g, Länge 4,2m
Byron Premium X - Wrap SS1 Wg -240g, Länge 4,2m
mit Rollen Shimano Biomaster 7000XS

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Irgendwie schläft der Thread ja ein bißchen ein |bla:  |bla: 

Hab mir gerade mal die Essensliste angeschaut,
ob wir da wohl noch zum Angeln kommen???!!

Scheint lustig zu werden,  #6 

Bier in massen

Flasche Scotch

9 Liter Glühwein !!!!!!

Na dann  #g  #g  #2  #2  #v 

Gruß Thomas :m  :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie schläft der Thread ja ein bißchen ein |bla:  |bla:
> 
> Hab mir gerade mal die Essensliste angeschaut,
> ob wir da wohl noch zum Angeln kommen???!!
> 
> Scheint lustig zu werden,  #6
> 
> Bier in massen
> 
> Flasche Scotch
> 
> 9 Liter Glühwein !!!!!!
> 
> Na dann  #g  #g  #2  #2  #v
> 
> Gruß Thomas :m  :m




Das Gefühl habe ich irgendwie auch  Problematisch wird das, weil wir ja sowieso Seitenwind haben werden und dann noch die schrägen Würfe...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wieso schräge Würfe??? Da wo das Blei landet ist, vom Betrachter her gesehen, IMMER vorne |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin, ob das hier 





			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Flasche Scotch
> 
> 9 Liter Glühwein !!!!!!


 (zur Image-Pflege?) wirklich sein muß... #c 
Aber jeder wie er mag #h ich nehm so´n Fusel eh nicht in den Mund |uhoh: :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ob das hier  (zur Image-Pflege?) wirklich sein muß... #c
> Aber jeder wie er mag #h ich nehm so´n Fusel eh nicht in den Mund |uhoh: :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Böse Zungen behaupten das Gegenteil......... (wieder so ein Wortspiel....HERRLICH)  :q  :m  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

Gegenteil wovon? 
Imagepflege oder suspekte Flüssigkeiten oral zu sich nehmen? :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ääähhhhm...ja!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Gegenteil wovon?
> Imagepflege oder suspekte Flüssigkeiten oral zu sich nehmen? :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Böse Zungen behaupten, dass Du sehr gerne suspekte Flüssigkeiten oral einnimmst (GOLD) :q . Ich durfte sogar Deine Flüssigkeiten in Kistenform in Flaschen abgefüllt mit dem Bollerwagen alleine auf die Mole zerren...(schwitz) #6  :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

oha, DAS kann ja was werden... tse tse tse


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, wovon hier geredet wird...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das Kennwort lautet: "GOLD" Micha weiß, was ich meine oder Headbanger????


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hier werden Sie geholfen:
> 
> Zweite WM-Quallifikation Sonntag 20.03.2005 Hannover / Truppenübungsplatz Beginn: 09:00 Uhr
> 
> Länderkampf Dänemark - Deutschland Anfang April
> 
> Dritte WM-Quallifikation Sonntag 24.04.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr
> 
> Oberbürgermeisterpokal der Stadt Kiel Sonntag 26.06.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgebühr: EURO 15.-
> 
> Deutsche Meisterschaft Sonntag 21.08.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgebühr: EURO 15.-
> 
> Weltmeisterschaft der FIPS in Italien: September 2005
> 
> Erste WM-Quallifikation für 2006 Sonntag 09.10.2005 Kiel / Nordmark Sportfeld
> Beginn: 09:00 Uhr, Startgeld: Euro 15,- (gültig für alle WM-2006 Quallis)
> 
> Die erste Quali 2005 fand bereits Ende 2004 statt; hinzu kommt evtl. noch ein freies Üben, ansonsten aber ist jeder zu den Veranstaltungen gern gesehen.


 

jeder der im dmv ist oder ? naja ich bin im dmv-somit kein problem.
muss man sich vorher bei stephan anmelden ?
finde das ganze plötzlich heftig interessant. wenn ich zeit habe werde ich auf jedenfall bei einigen terminen dabei sein.
und der rekord mit deutscher methode ist wirklich nur bei 160 meter ???
wie ist denn genau die deutsche methode ? überkopfwurf mit mono und stationärrolle und ner brandungsrute. oder ?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kennwort lautet: "GOLD" Micha weiß, was ich meine oder Headbanger????



Klär´uns doch mal auf Dennis...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nein Hauke... Noch nicht. Micha weiß, was gemeint ist. Endlich hab ich auch mal einen Insider.......


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> jeder der im dmv ist oder ? naja ich bin im dmv-somit kein problem.
> muss man sich vorher bei stephan anmelden ?
> finde das ganze plötzlich heftig interessant. wenn ich zeit habe werde ich auf jedenfall bei einigen terminen dabei sein.
> und der rekord mit deutscher methode ist wirklich nur bei 160 meter ???
> wie ist denn genau die deutsche methode ? überkopfwurf mit mono und stationärrolle und ner brandungsrute. oder ?



Zum Qualifizieren muß man im DMV sein, zum reinschnuppern und mitschmeißen nicht unbedingt; die Wurfart ist freigestellt, kannst also auch pendeln, schleudern, heben oder stemmen ( Moment, falscher Text ), das Gerät muß nur deutscher Art sein, also auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich; ob das noch lange so bleibt, weiß ich nicht, weil ja, allerdings erst demnächst offiziell, beispielsweise Century-Ruten jetzt hier erhältlich sind; und ich habe gerade mal geschaut, ob es der deutsche Rekord ist, bin ich nicht sicher, aber der aktuelle deutsche Meister, Dieter Großmann, hat 168 Meter mit 125 Gramm geschmissen, 164 mit 150 und 152 mit 175 Gramm - ist doch zu schlagen, oder? War allerdings schon 2003, 2004 hat sich keiner für die Klasse angemeldet - falls Du der einzige bist, starte ich dieses Jahr auch in der Klasse, damit Du wenigstens ein wenig Konkurrenz hast!  :q 
Wo wohnst denn Du? Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen üben, ein wenig Schmeißen und dann Angeln oder so.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ach ja, anmelden ist fein, aber nicht allzu wichtig, und sonst telefonieren wir öfter, kannst Dich also auch über mich anmelden. 
Habe gerade geschaut, bist ja ´n Hamburger Jung; dann sollte es ja nicht allzu schwierig sein, mal zum Wettkampf reinzuschauen oder daß wir mal losgehen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Qualifizieren muß man im DMV sein, zum reinschnuppern und mitschmeißen nicht unbedingt; die Wurfart ist freigestellt, kannst also auch pendeln, schleudern, heben oder stemmen ( Moment, falscher Text ), das Gerät muß nur deutscher Art sein, also auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich; ob das noch lange so bleibt, weiß ich nicht, weil ja, allerdings erst demnächst offiziell, beispielsweise Century-Ruten jetzt hier erhältlich sind; und ich habe gerade mal geschaut, ob es der deutsche Rekord ist, bin ich nicht sicher, aber der aktuelle deutsche Meister, Dieter Großmann, hat 168 Meter mit 125 Gramm geschmissen, 164 mit 150 und 152 mit 175 Gramm - ist doch zu schlagen, oder? War allerdings schon 2003, 2004 hat sich keiner für die Klasse angemeldet - falls Du der einzige bist, starte ich dieses Jahr auch in der Klasse, damit Du wenigstens ein wenig Konkurrenz hast! :q
> Wo wohnst denn Du? Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen üben, ein wenig Schmeißen und dann Angeln oder so.


 
also dieter müsste ich glaube ich packen |supergri 
ich bin festentschlossen da mit zumachen.
ist das der termin für die qualli ?
oder bei welchem termin findet diese disziplin statt ?
na dann melde ich mich jetzt mal bei dir an.
bin gespannt wie das wird !!!


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich hab ich auch mal einen Insider.......



Ich habe ihn auch :q  #g


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also dieter müsste ich glaube ich packen |supergri
> ich bin festentschlossen da mit zumachen.
> ist das der termin für die qualli ?
> oder bei welchem termin findet diese disziplin statt ?
> na dann melde ich mich jetzt mal bei dir an.
> bin gespannt wie das wird !!!



Ist bei der richtigen Deutschen Meisterschaft, aber natürlich kannst Du auch bei den Qualis damit werfen, sind für die WM dieses Jahr in Italien


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also am 21.8.05
dann werde ich mir den termin mal eintragen.
mal gucken wie das wird. muss erstmal klar kommen mit der mono
zu werfen. ich habe nämlich ausschließlich die geflochtene.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Falls Du gute Mono brauchst, habe noch ein paar Kilometer davon da - Sufix Synergy, Sufix Supreme und Daiwa Tournament


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

im endeffekt ist die doch überall gleich. ob von dega,exori,daiwa usw...
aber ich check das mal ab. sonst leihe ich mir die von meinem spulenwart 
ich glaube dass ich mit mono nicht so weit werfe wie mit der geflochtenen.
dann muss ich wirklich fleissig trainieren. euer meier oder wie der heisst,
stand mal in der brandung neben mir. der war ganz erstaunt wie weit ich knüppeln konnte. der meint ich soll mal mitmachen. tja nun mach ich mit und bin echt wahnsinnig gespannt darauf.

ach ja,wohin überweise ich die 15 euro ?
oder kann ich das vor ort bezahlen ?


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Markus ,

das Du Dieter schlägst glaube ich kaum , ich wurde bei dieser Veranstaltung auch aus einigen Träumen gerissen . Versuche mal mit einer normalen Brandungsrute einer Stationärrolle mit 0,35 Hauptschnur und 150 gr. über 150 Meter zu werfen ... Aber probier das einfach selber aus . Tunierwerfen hat mit den Gegebenheiten am Strand überhaupt nichts zu tun . Der Schleuderwurf der beim Casting die enormen Wurfweiten ermöglicht , findet am Strand keine Anwendung da er viel zu gefährlich ist . 
Aber weites Werfen auf der Koppel fängt meistens keine Fische denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern das unsere 200Meter Werfer vom Casting bei einer Veranstaltung mit Fisch mal irgend etwas berissen haben ;-)) .
Aber mal im Ernst , wer mit einem beködertem 2 Hakenvorfach 120 Meter wirft ist schon ein Guter , wer erzählt er wirft damit 150 Meter ist ein ziehmlicher Spinner .

Also , freue mich auf neue Erkenntnisse am Samstag

Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ a.bu; hau ruf  #y , weiter so ,ich bin mir da auch sicher das er sich da 
ziemlich umkuken wird.

Mit ner 0,35 und dicker Schlagschnur, |uhoh: 

das könnten wir ja Samstag mal testen :m 

Mit Geflecht werf ich auch recht gut |bla:  |bla: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Aber mal im Ernst , wer mit einem beködertem 2 Hakenvorfach 120 Meter wirft ist schon ein Guter , wer erzählt er wirft damit 150 Meter ist ein ziehmlicher Spinner . 
Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen #6 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst , wer mit einem beködertem 2 Hakenvorfach 120 Meter wirft ist schon ein Guter , wer erzählt er wirft damit 150 Meter ist ein ziehmlicher Spinner .


 
Jupp, sehe ich ähnlich ! Und Samstag weiß ich dann auch endlich, ob ich mit meiner persönlichen Einschätzung richtig lag.


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster: 

Sicher ist es wahnsinnig schwierig, so weit zu werfen, dennoch verwundert es mich, daß so wenige Angler den Ehrgeiz haben, etwas weiter zu werfen; nehmen immer nur Anlauf und stecken alle Kraft rein, lesen an der Keule ab, daß sie 210 Meter geworfen haben, aber wenn es dann mal nachprüft, werden sie meistens stinkig und fangen an zu lästern... so tatsächlich geschehen, und auch einige extrem erfolgreiche Werttkampfangler waren darunter. 
Ich behaupte, ein Werfer mit einem guten Wurfstil schmeiß mit einer einfachen Brandungsrute mindestens ebenso weit wie ein ungeübter ( und das sind nun mal fast alle hier ) mit Antares, Technium und co.
Fazit: es könnte sich auszahlen, mal ein wenig in FUNDIERTES Techniktraining zu legen, anstatt immer nur den neuesten Ruten hinterherzulaufen.
Dabei darf man natürlich seine anglerische Erfahrung nicht ausser Acht lassen, denn ich zum Beispiel kann recht weit schmeißen, auch am Strand, fange aber die meisten Fische nicht weit draußen, sondern vorne an; nur wenn es schwer wird, bei ablandigen Wind zum Beispiel, muß ich mal weiter raus.
So, reicht erstmal... FEUER FREI!!!  |krach:


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ruhig Abumann ,

hast ja recht , ich werf auch nur mit roher Gewalt und ohne Technik , dabei wären mit vernünftigem Training sicherlich noch ein paar Meter mehr zu machen .
Trotzdem glaube ich nicht das Du mit einem Überkopfwurf (Staionärrolle und beködertes Vorfach ) 150 Meter wirfst . Übrigens mit lästern hatte das nichts zu tun , Ihr seid halt
Rasensportler die dann und wann mal nen Maulwurf erschlagen und wir , wir fangen halt Fische .

Nimm`s nicht krumm
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ A.Bu

 |muahah: Ich lach mich weg!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

nen maulwurf erschlagen finde ich ja auch obercool !!!
hehe....
aber das mit den 150 meter werfen mit montage schaffen wirklich einige.
aber warten wir mal ab...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jupp...

Hy Aga, check mal deine Mails!!!


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na, ohne montage dran schaff ich auch 150 m freu hüpf #6  |supergri 

aber wie andere auch schon schreiben, meine fische fange ich immer um die 80 m..lach, weiter werde ich wohl mit montage auch nicht kommen.. :q

aber nu hab ich ja auch geflochtene drauf,um zu sehen wie weit es wirklich geht, und um alte gesichter wieder zu sehen und neue kennenzulernen..


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo die Damen,
Marcel ich hätte auch gerne 100 Wattwürmer, 100g Seeringelwürmer für Samstag.
einen Australischen Wanderbandwurm und ein Nordfriesischen Springerohrwurm,sowie einen Grottenolm für den Heiligen Johann und Käpt'n Robi zum spielen!  für Samstag.
 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  :q  |supergri  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ach der volker ist auch dabei ?
ist ja cool...das kann witzig werden 
bin der meinung volker ist auch ein werfer der ohne probleme 150 meter feuert.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sacht mal, hat jemand mal an papptellerchen und wurstzange gedacht??? messer und gabel brauchen wir ja nicht....!! oder futtern wir die paar würstchen aus den paar wenigen  brötchen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
ach ja, nudelsalat is ja auch da, also wenigstens gabeln brauchen wir...


----------



## renate

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So Jungs,

so langsam werdet Ihr ja so richtig schön kribbelig. Aber warum soll es Euch anders gehen als meinem Holden (Kalle). 

Ich wünsch Euch einen tollen und erfolgreichen Tag, einen neutralen Beobachter und Weitennehmer fürs Weitwerfen  :q  und ein kräftiges Petri fürs anschliessende Brandungsangeln!!!  |wavey: 

Werde mir dann einen netten Tach anderweitig machen.  :g 

greez Renate


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ach Marcus,

kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich würde mich der Meinung von Andreas anschließen, 
dass man sich da ganz schön verschätzen kann.
Wichtig für uns ist es doch, dass wir die Fische finden, und die sind oftmals nicht so weit draußen.

Freue mich auch schon auf Samstag!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

naja ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. denn zählen kann ich glaube ich.
oder die kurbelumdrehungen weichen wirklich wesentlich mehr ab als ich dachte.
lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@all,
ja ja,hab schon verstanden.Für Plastikbesteck wird gesorgt.#h Soll ja keiner mit die Wurmfingers essen. :q 

Freu mich auch schon wie Sau.......................


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

oh mann das sieht arbeitstechnisch richtig gut aus samstag!
und meine süsse hatt auch nur 1 teller nach mir geworfen als ich sie fragte ob
ich  auch noch mitangeln dürfte.DA GEHT NOCH WAS!!#6 wird sicherlich witzig!


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Abumann ,
> 
> hast ja recht , ich werf auch nur mit roher Gewalt und ohne Technik , dabei wären mit vernünftigem Training sicherlich noch ein paar Meter mehr zu machen .
> Trotzdem glaube ich nicht das Du mit einem Überkopfwurf (Staionärrolle und beködertes Vorfach ) 150 Meter wirfst . Übrigens mit lästern hatte das nichts zu tun , Ihr seid halt
> Rasensportler die dann und wann mal nen Maulwurf erschlagen und wir , wir fangen halt Fische .
> 
> Nimm`s nicht krumm
> Gruß Andreas



Ich nehme fast nie was krumm, aber SCHAU MAL HIER: http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten03/S_OBM_Pokal/ob2003.html 
ist der Hammer!!!  :m


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: es könnte sich auszahlen, mal ein wenig in FUNDIERTES Techniktraining zu legen, anstatt immer nur den neuesten Ruten hinterherzulaufen.


_*Das*_ ist die für mich bislang sinnigste Aussage zum Thema #6 

Weiß jemand die Mindestmaße von beim Casting zu erwischenden Maulwürfen und Wildkaninchen?  

@Küken: Du wirst mich doch jetzt nicht verpetzen wollen? |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,_*Das*_ ist die für mich bislang sinnigste Aussage zum Thema #6
> 
> Weiß jemand die Mindestmaße von beim Casting zu erwischenden Maulwürfen und Wildkaninchen?
> 
> @Küken: Du wirst mich doch jetzt nicht verpetzen wollen? |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Meinst Du mich? Wenn ja wie meinst Du das? Hab ich was verpasst???? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Headbanger!!! Hast Du das übersehen???? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41359&page=27&pp=15


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich wollte ja nur mal anmerken...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Morgen...!

So bin wieder aufer Arbeit |uhoh: , hab eben die Watti Liste aktualisiert. So langsam geht mir die Hummel, hab eben schon meine Sachen gepackt |supergri .


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

nun mal immer cremig bleiben, Du bist locker 48 Stunden zu früh dran   und wer immer zu früh kommt, den strafen die Hühner   

Wobei ich zugeben muß, gestern auch schon mal ein wenig an den Montagen gefummelt zu haben... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen...!
> 
> So bin wieder aufer Arbeit |uhoh: , hab eben die Watti Liste aktualisiert. So langsam geht mir die Hummel, hab eben schon meine Sachen gepackt |supergri .



Wenn Du gerade am packen bist Marcel, könntest Du noch `n bischen Zubehör mitbringen? Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem optimalen Weitwurfvorfach mit 2er Hakenbestückung und evtl. nach so einem Fingerschutz, da mir Tape nicht so zusagt. Man könnte dann das eine oder andere Teil käuflich erwerben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem optimalen Weitwurfvorfach mit 2er Hakenbestückung und evtl. nach so einem Fingerschutz, da mir Tape nicht so zusagt.


 Beim letzten Mal Brnadungsangeln gab es zwar nix Fisch, aber das WW-Vorfach, bei dem man den oberen Haken quasi in den frei laufenden Wirbel des unteren einhängt ( Marcel, vielleicht kannst Du das besser erklären #h ) ist m.E. ein wirklich weit fliegende Montage #6 

Für die zarten Fingerchen hilft ein außen gummierter eng sitzender Haushaltshandschuh für unter ein€ ebenso wie ein _High-Tech-Weitwurf-Finger-Schutz _für nur 25€ oder mehr  

Ansonsten Horrrnhaut :g |rolleyes  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, habe gerade mit Marcel telefoniert. Er bringt die ultimativen   Vorfächer mit, erklärt sie, und wer will, kann auch eins erwerben  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wer kennt sie nicht: Restaurant, Kneipe, Disco... kommen von Tisch zu Tisch...

Nur am Strand kommt ein anderer Spruch: "DU WOLLE VORFACH KAUFEN?" :q #6

Hoffe da ist auch was für mich dabei...


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe gerade mit Marcel telefoniert. Er bringt die ultimativen   Vorfächer mit, erklärt sie, und wer will, kann auch eins erwerben
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



ultimative Vorfächer |kopfkrat  mit Fischgarantie |uhoh: ,
sowas gibt es |supergri .
Übrigens zahl ich für mein Handschuh 5€ aus dem Baumarkt,
bring ich mit ,sind top

@ MichaelB; Du meinst das die obere Mundschnur in den freilaufenden Cascade-Wirbel der unteren Mundschnur eingehängt wird,somit spannen sich beide Mundschnüre gemeinsam |kopfkrat ,hoffe das ist so richtig beschrieben.
Das Vorfach fliegt wenn es leicht gebunden ist,ohne viel Klimbim,
wirklich sehr gut.

Gruß Thomas

PS; kann man eigentlich auch mit Schneebällen werfen


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Marcel kann ruhig mehr mitbringen ! Ich brauch mal wieder ein paar gute Vorfächer !! Am besten wären gute Weitwurfvorfächer mit 2 Haken !

So dann zähl ich weiter die Stunden !! Ich bin schon heiß aufs Angeln ,hab mir extra frei genommen um sehr entspannt und ausgeruht am Samstag zu starten !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also wenn Marcel`s Vorfach der Bringer ist, hätte ich einige von mir günstig abzugeben |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Andreas

Muß ich mir irgentwelche Gedanken machen bezüglich deines Benutzertitels |scardie: ?


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



> So dann zähl ich weiter die Stunden !! Ich bin schon heiß aufs Angeln ,hab mir extra frei genommen um sehr entspannt und ausgeruht am Samstag zu starten !!


MfG Maik[/QUOTE]


Extra frei genommen um entspannt zu starten,find ich gut #6 

Wenn ich mich entspanne will,schau ich mir ein paar Filmchen an,

nich Marcel  #y  |supergri  |supergri  :m 

Danach gehts mir gut und ich bin richtig entspannt |sagnix 

Gruß Thomas :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Andreas
> 
> Muß ich mir irgentwelche Gedanken machen bezüglich deines Benutzertitels |scardie: ?



Ja


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So isses Heiliger Johann |uhoh:  Schön |smash: und dann entspannen :q !!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ach ja, mal ne Frage: *"Was zum Teufel ist ein Ölsauschwein |kopfkrat ?*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke...Wann holst Du mich morgen ab, um die Vorbereitungen zu treffen????? WICHTIIIIIIG.....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> @ MichaelB; Du meinst das die obere Mundschnur in den freilaufenden Cascade-Wirbel der unteren Mundschnur eingehängt wird,somit spannen sich beide Mundschnüre gemeinsam


 Bingo, genau das meinte ich #h 
Ist ein wenig Getüdel wenn man es bastelt, gefällt aber auch einem eigentlich eher überzeugten Einhaken-Montagen-Werfer wie mir sehr gut #6 

Ölsauschwein.... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  wer wird denn so genannt?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Michael

Guckst du Heiliger Johanns Profil/Beruf #4!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel kann ruhig mehr mitbringen ! Ich brauch mal wieder ein paar gute Vorfächer !! Am besten wären gute Weitwurfvorfächer mit 2 Haken !
> 
> So dann zähl ich weiter die Stunden !! Ich bin schon heiß aufs Angeln ,hab mir extra frei genommen um sehr entspannt und ausgeruht am Samstag zu starten !!
> 
> 
> MfG Maik


 

also ich kann euch garantieren dass die vorfächer der bringer sind.
damit habe ich bei der deutschen meisterschaft sehr gut abgeschnitten.
bringe auch welche mit. so 300 stück müssten noch da sein |supergri


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na Marcel,
Ölsaugschwein = KFZ Schraudrehfutzi, jetzt klar!! :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Kann bitte mal jemand ein brauchbares Foto von dem Supervorfach reinstellen, damit ich es mir nachbauen kann? Büdddde.

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit am Samstag vorbei zu schauen :c .

Oder ist das besagte Vorfach bereits im Montageforum abgebildet?

Danke schon mal.

sunny #h


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich meine es im Montagenforum auch schon gesehen zu haben #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also ich kann leider keine bilder machen


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann leider keine bilder machen




immer diese ausreden........

ich stell es lieber nicht ein,es bringt nur Nemos :q 


Gruß Ölsauschwein :m 


@ Marcel; hast gedacht ich arbeite im Massagesalon Mai Ling :q 

Kfz-Futzi soll das heissen,das passiert halt wenn man sich hier bei den Irren
 im besoffenen Zustand anmeldet. :q  #g


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Thomas ,

hab mir Dein Foto gerade mal genauer angesehen , hast Du Deinem Leng da gerade nen
Herzstich verpasst ?

Bis Samstag 
Andreas


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

:q 





			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thomas ,
> 
> hab mir Dein Foto gerade mal genauer angesehen , hast Du Deinem Leng da gerade nen
> Herzstich verpasst ?
> 
> Bis Samstag
> Andreas



 mit den Fäusten erlegt danach Kehle durch :q  :q 

war nur Spass hast recht,bis samstag

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ist unser a.bu samstag auch dabei ??


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Voll aus der Hüfte ;-))))*


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Klar doch ,

ich will die 160 Meter sehen , jeder Meter den Du weniger wirfst kostet Dich ein Bier umgekehrt bezahle ich !!!

Gruß Andreas


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ist unser a.bu samstag auch dabei ??


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

soviel bier kannst du doch garnicht bezahlen ))
hehe...
warten wir es mal ab. 
wollen wir eigentlich nur mit blei oder auch mal mit systemen werfen und danach messen ?


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

alles andere würde ja keine Aussagekraft haben , schlage vor wir bestecken unsere Vorfächer mit 2-3 Jig´s , das kommt dann einem beködertem Vorfach schon sehr nahe .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

gute idee !!!
dann werde ich mal ein paar jigs einstecken.
aber die weitwürfe werde ich erstmal nur mit blei probieren.


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Aha ,

also angelst Du mit Würmern nur auf Nahdistanz  .


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ a.bu ; hab meine Multi wieder zusammen,ein Glück sonst hätte ich sie
nicht mitbringen können,Boardie Jetblack hat mir ein Plan rübergefaxt
danach hab ich sie zusammen gekriegt.
Ich bin vielleicht ein Ochse,so'n scheiß mach ich nie wieder mal eben
in der Mittagspause die Multi zerlegen #q 

Ich bin schon ganz heiss drauf,mit ihr zu werfen |bla: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

wieso ??? fütterst du etwa nicht vorher an ?
erstmal ein kilo wattis reinwerfen und dann angeln 

nee spaß beiseite. ich will wegen des castings mal sehen wie weit ich nun komme.
wir haben im sommer mal ein werfen gemacht und das anhand von kurbelumdrehung 
und farben der keule gemessen. deswegen irritiert mich das mit dem 150m kommentar von dir. aber mal abwarten was kommt. vielleicht haben wir ja auch nen 9er rückenwind und brauchen das blei nur nach oben werfen um 150 m zu werfen.
hauptsache wir haben spaß und können danach schön angeln und ein paar fische auf die seite legen.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

:q also doch nicht nur ich kribbelich bin |supergri

also anschauen tu ich mir die supermontagen auch erstmal.
aber wenn ihr alle so gegeistert davon seit,werd ich mir wohl auch mal 1-2 zulegen..


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Marcus ,

ein bischen sticheln muß schon sein , aber im ernst wie abumann zuvor schon sagte ein großer Teil unserer DMV Kollegen , die am Strand mit Keule fischen  , erzählen oftmals das sie in der drittletzten Farbe so ungefähr bei 160 Metern fischen . Ich habe es noch nicht genau ausgemessen aber ich denke das selbst bei einer stramm gedrehten Schnur der Schnurbogen locker 25 bis 30 Meter beträgt . Du fischt ja auch sehr oft mit mehreren Würmern pro Haken und irgendwann setzen aufgrund des Luftwiederstandes beim Werfen die Gesetze der Physik ein und Dein Wurf verhungert in der Luft . Ähnlich ist es auch mit den Würfen beim Casting gewesen , da werden 150 und 175 gr Bleie an einer 0,35 Hauptschnur und 0,70 er Keule geworfen und dafür waren Dieters Würfe (Überkopfwurf) super . Aber Samstag mehr .

@Thomas ,
das kommt davon wenn man als KFZ -tler bei ner Multi die Bremsscheiben wechseln will .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo A.Bu,

mit dem Schnurbogen bei der Mono gebe ich Dir voll und ganz recht... Aber ich glaube nicht das bei Geflecht so ein großer Bogen entsteht, oder?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ andreas
ich habe leider zu selten mit ner mono geworfen. kann daher überhaupt nicht einschätzen wie weit ich ne mono feuern würde. vielleicht bringt marci oder irgendjemand ja ne monospule für meine ultegra mit, mit der ich dann mal werfen kann.
weil darüber kann ich wirklich nichts aussagekräftiges behaupten.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mono is meiner Meinung nach Schxxxendreck  :m  , ich seh da null Vorteile drinn. Aber das ja wieder ein anderes Thema!!!


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Marcel ,                                                                                                               


Ausser beim Pilken benutze ich das Zeug nur um Abends meine Frau zu fesseln und sie dann gefügig zu machen . In der Brandung halte ich von der geflochtenen Schnur nicht wirklich etwas aber das ist sicher Ansichtssache . Ob man letztendlich mit einer geflochtenen weiter wirft wird sich zeigen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Sylverpasi: Was hälst Du von 14,15 Uhr oder sowas?

@Aga: Jo, bringe ne Keule für die Ultegra mit....

@All: Sag mal, wollt ihr eigentlich, dass wir die Wurfweiten aufschreiben und ggf. auswerten. Ich habe da schon einige Sachen erstellt, aber ich weiß ja nocjh gar nicht, ob ihr das denn wollt... Wir könnten so aber ermittel, wer der beste Werfer ist, wäre ja vieleicht auch ganz interessant.

Ich finde nicht, dass das in Widerspruch zum lockeren Spaßwerfen steht, oder? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Was kosten denn die Super Vorfächer von Marcel ?? 

Naja vielleicht überzeugt ihr mich ja am WE von geflochtener und ich rüste denn meine Brandungsrollen auf Geflecht um !!

Aber meint ihr echt das der Schnurbogen so groß ist ??!! Außerdem glaube ich selten was man mir erzählt ! Das möchte ich schon sehen das jemand 160 m schmeißt !!


MfG Maik


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Keine Schlechte Idee @ Hauke !! So hat man ein Indiz wie weit man mal geworfen hat !! Vielleicht ist man bei nächsten Mal schon besser !

Denn können wir ja die Liste hier im Forum veröffentlichen !!

Ich geh denn wohl morgen erstmal noch ein bißchen Üben .


MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo, dann mach ich die Liste so mal fertig und bringe die dann mit....oder? Was meinen denn die Anderen so?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ich werde morgen nochmal zum arzt fahren und mir ne spritze in nacken geben lassen damit ich auch wirklich fit bin. habe da aber null bock drauf weil das bestimmt hölle weh tut. aber wenn ich samstag deswegen versage wäre das ja ne peinliche sache.
die vorfächer sind leider nicht so billig. die materailkosten sind leider etwas höher als bei normalen.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wat für `ne Liste?


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die Liste wo drinnen steht wer wie weit geworfen hat !!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ihr schreib so schnell das ich mit`m lesen nicht hinterher komme, sorry :q !!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ marcel
meinst du ich soll mir ne spritze holen oder langt das auch so ?


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Aalglatze - ich würd so ziemlich alles tun um zum Angeln zu kommen ! Die kleine Spritze wird dich ja wohl nicht gerade umhauen !:q 


Gibt schlimmeres ! z.B den Zahnarzt bei dem ich vorhin war oder ein Tag ohne Fisch ist schlimmer wie so ein kleiner Piks !!#6 


MfG Maik


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Genau, oder Haarspliss |supergri !!! Auch ganz übel...


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@all: Moin, geht hier ja richtig interessant zu. Hätte auch Lust mir das Spektakel am Samstag anzuschauen. Wäre noch Platz auf der Wiese?

@agalatze: Ich würde mir den Picks vom Doc sofort abholen. Ich habe so einen ähnlichen Kram auch und letzte Woche sechs Spritzen in den Nacken verpasst bekommen. Tut fast nicht weh. Einen Seeigel über den Rücken zu rollen prickelt mehr. Nach den Spritzen bist Du fast wieder fit. Jedenfalls ist es bei mir so.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke,
von mir aus mach ne liste fertig!! und ins board kannste sie von mir aus anschliessend auch reinsetzen....denke auch mal, unsere weitwurfspezis, die sich blamieren beim werfen, die werden dich hinterher verfluchen.... |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

kinders, nimmt es ja nicht ernst, was ich geschrieben habe... #h  |wavey:  :m


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Marcel

von den Systemen nehme ich auch zwei.Wenns denn Maßige Dorsche bringt. 

@Aga,
laß Dir die Spritze verpassen.Für mangelnde Meter beim Werfen,gibts dann keine Ausrede.:q :q 

Gruß
Coasthunter#h


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Imagepflege oder suspekte Flüssigkeiten oral zu sich nehmen?



*Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Na endlich hab ich Dich  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> *Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa*
> 
> Na endlich hab ich Dich  :q  :q  :q



Ich wusste es doch, dass Micha mal erwischt wird..... :q |sagnix


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Leute,
ich weis noch nicht ob ich morgen noch dazu komme / Urlaubsvorbereitung / darum wünsche ich euch heute schon mal absolut viel Spaß bei der Veranstaltung. Ein bisschen ist es ja schade das ich nicht kann, aber Schieurlaub ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
Also bis die Tage Jungs und brecht nich so viele Stöcker durch beim werfen.  #h


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dann hat sich die weitere Suche nach einem neuen Boardferkel ja fast erledigt.Micha Micha,ts,ts,ts,kaum zu topen.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Meeresangler Schwerin

Wieso morgen???


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo Jörg, morgen wirst Du da ziemlich alleine auf dem Acker stehen...

@Marcel: Sag mal, wieviele Vorfächer kriege ich eigentlich gesponsort, weil ich Dir so ein Geschäft beschere ??   

@Aga: Los, Spritze holen! 

@TomKry: Ne, ist wegen Überfüllung geschlossen... Ach Quatsch, tööööörlich kannste kommen


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
Hauke , das mit der Liste ist klasse Idee. Die letzten Plätze sind für mich und meine Frau reserviert  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo???
Ich wünsch euch heut schon alles gute wiel ich wohl morgen nicht dazu komme. Hat doch nix mit dem Acker zu tun.  |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, oder Haarspliss |supergri !!! Auch ganz übel...


Oh mein Gott, bloß das nicht   

Cooles Avatar der Herr, endlich ist der Ganter wech :g #h 

@Hauke: wer hat denn hier angefangen von den Vorfächern zu plaudern? |rolleyes 

@Agaspritze: so ein Avatar *muss* einfach weh tun |uhoh:   

@Küken: na warte... |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

O sorry, *zudummbin*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Micha hast Du das TAATTÜÜÜÜTTAATAAAAA für Dich gar nicht gesehen hier auf der Seite ganz oben????


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

doch, ich habe... |smash: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Soschnell hat man seinen Ruf weg, was Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> doch, ich habe... |smash:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



DAS freut mich hihihihihihihi :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nabend...

Ich kann Samstag leider :c  nur am Casting teilnehmen, hab Abends noch nen Termin. #q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> hab Abends noch nen Termin. #q


Únd wenn wir den für Dich absagen?  

@Küken-Duo: I´m gonna get ya |smash: |smash: |smash:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

mein Chef wird es verstehen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Och Micha  |pftroest:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Morgen um 11 Uhr fahren Hauke, Bulli und ich Richtung Wiese, um einige Vorbereitungen zu machen. Und selbstverständlich werden wir auch Foto´s für euch machen und auch beim Probewerfen . Die werden dann gegen Abend hiereingestelt. Nur für euch, um euch ein wenig Appetit auf das Event zu machen!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennis kann es nicht lassen....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Natürlich kann ich es nicht lassen. Die Jungs brauchen Info-Futter...... Sie müssen heiß werden.......


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Silverpasi und Hauke - ich hab morgen frei ! Braucht ihr noch Hilfe ?? Ich könnte sonst ja auch mal Probewerfen !!

Meldet euch bei mir !!

Mfg Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das liegt in der Entscheidungskraft vom Chef....... Wir wären dann 4 Männers


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja dann meldet euch bei mir !! 

Falls ja könnten wir uns irgendwo treffen damit ich weiß wo es ist !! Ich komme aus Richtung Kiel !!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Audig. Also, generell zwar gerne, aber unsere Würfe werden sich auf 2,3 Würfe beschränken, die wir nur zum Testen der Strecke machen...ist supernett, aber ich denke wir kriegen das hin! Ich finde es aber toll, dass du das anbietest... Wir sehen uns dann ja am Samstag, ok  Nicht böse sein, ok?!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Kein Problem !!


Denn fahr ich woanders zum Üben hin !!

MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Oha der Chef (räusperräusper) hat gesprochen. Mit dieser Entscheidung habe selbst ich nicht gerechnet, aber ich bin ja eh nur der Pöbel!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ach Leute, cool bleiben.... Ich will das nur so kurz wie möglich halten. ich erzähl dir morgen warum dennis...hat seine gründe


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hauke ich versteh das schon.... Da lag Ironie in der Luft bei meinem Posting....


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ihr möchtet eure Wurftechniken so lange wie möglich geheim halten !!:g 

Ich hab gedacht das dauert etwas länger !! Wenn das nur kurz ist verstehe ich schon warum ich nicht kommen darf !!

Naja denn werd ich ins Geheimlager zu Üben fahren !! Und schon mal meine Raketenbleie mit Kerosin befüllen damit sie auch ja über 200 m fliegen !!

Scherz beiseite !!#6 

Bis Samstag 

MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hauke ich versteh das schon.... Da lag Ironie in der Luft bei meinem Posting....




Achso, na dann ist ja gut 

So, die Skizze für morgen ist fertig  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wir werden den Acker morgen schon mal ein wenig einwerfen und umflügen *G*..... Wenn Du 200 schaffst, bekommst Du ne Kiste Bier nach Wahl von mir  Am meisten bin ich auf die Vollprofi´s Aga und Marcy gespannt. Aga knackt die 200 bestimmt, wenn nicht, bleibt das ewig haften..... :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Quatsch, die knackt er nicht....niemals. Wenn er das schafft, kriegt er n Bier von mir  Damit wären wir dann quitt...


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ohja das kann einen bis an sein Lebensende verfolgen !!

Ich werd schon mal Taschentücher einpacken ,nicht das wir alle vor Neid heulen und die Wiese noch Fluten !!|supergri 

MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ach was, da ist keiner neidisch, wir sind doch ne ganz lockere Truppe und wollen einfach nur Spaß haben und einen netten Tag zusammen verbringen


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sag mal Hauke ab wann ist denn jemand am Samstag in Lippe ?? Ich komme etwas früher um mich noch ein bißchen einzuwerfen !! Achso kannst du mir deine Handynummer schicken falls ich nicht hinfinde !!??


MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja, meine Nummer kommt per PN. Ich bin um 10 da. Zwischen 10 und 12 ist eintreffen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So Leute, nachdem ich meine beste Tischdecke zerschnitten habe, sind die großen Fahnen jetzt fertig... #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden den Acker morgen schon mal ein wenig einwerfen und umflügen *G*..... Wenn Du 200 schaffst, bekommst Du ne Kiste Bier nach Wahl von mir  Am meisten bin ich auf die Vollprofi´s Aga und Marcy gespannt. Aga knackt die 200 bestimmt, wenn nicht, bleibt das ewig haften..... :m


 

dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts. ich muss auch keinem etwas beweisen :q 
ich habe schon oft solche werfübungen gemacht und kann einschätzen wie weit ich mit so nem teil kommen. und ob ich mir ne spritze im nacken wirklich antue, das beuweifel ich. dann habe ich lieber schmerzen. aber auch egal, denn das wird mit ausreichend bier betäubt |supergri |supergri 
ich bin so heiss aufs angeln, dass mich nicht mal ein eisberg aufhalten kann.

springt denn ne nackte blondine aufs feld wenn einer die 200 knackt ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin



> springt denn ne nackte blondine aufs feld wenn einer die 200 knackt ?



... wohl eher ein nackter Hauke   , also Leute wir wollen doch einen schönen Tag haben, büdde keiner 200 Meter werfen  !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Käpt'n Robi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin alle SUPER Castings Boardies|wavey: 

Ne Nackte egal welche Haare und wieviel Meter's kommt immer GUT#v
Aber wir müssen uns dann im Sommer in Rosenfelde am Strand treffen,da laufen sogar richtig dicke über massige rum, richtige Mannsweiber für aga...:k
Spaß muss sein Käpt'n Robi
|jump:


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke, supi Schilder #6 , aber hoffentlich sehen wir die Dinger auch vor lauter Schnee |uhoh: !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> springt denn ne nackte blondine aufs feld wenn einer die 200 knackt ?


 Pass mal auf, daß Dir keine nackte Blondine ins gesicht springt wenn Du die 200 *nicht* packst |rolleyes  :g   

@Lichthupe: da wir der selben Marke vertrauen - _*wo gibt es dieses geiiile Avatarbild? *_

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hi Michael,  #h 

Du bist eine Blondine?  |kopfkrat  Siehst auf Deinem Avatar ziemlich kernig aus für eine Blondine... Mannweib...!   :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> springt denn ne nackte blondine aufs feld wenn einer die 200 knackt ?


 
Bei den Temparaturen sieht man nach kurzer Zeit eh nicht mehr, ob ein "Männchen" oder "Weibchen" vor Dir steht. 
@ MichaelB:  :m  Die Wiese ist DEINE SHOWBÜHNE !  #v


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich mach mal ein auf den *"Kurzen"*: 

*"Noch 23 Stunden und 47 Minuten |supergri !!!"*


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin,
hier hat sich aber einiges getan, ist ja anstrengt das alles zu lesen  .

War gestern nach der Arbeit noch mal kurz auf 50 Wattis in Weissenhaus, leider nur eine massige Platte, nicht ein Nemo.
Bin gegen 8 Uhr wieder abgehauen, alleine ist das Mist, hatte irgendwie Muffe. |scardie:   

freu mich schon auf morgen, das wird ein MEGA-EVENT.

@Bordferkelenttarntwirdblondine :q 

Stelle meine sachen um 12Uhr in die einfahrt, damit du auch das richtige haus findest, hoffe du hast Platz im Trecker  .


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Michael

Ich glaub, die haben es heute auf dich abgesehen  |bla:  #y |supergri !!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hehe geht ja ab hier. die jungs müssten doch bald ihre bilder hier reinstellen oder ?
die fahnen sollten vorher am besten noch in signalrot umlackiert werden damit wir sie sehen


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Haukeeeee wo bleibt die Berichterstattung....???????


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute!

Fast wäre ein Unglück passiert...
Ich bin gerade mit Björn (Bulli) und Dennis (Sylverpasi) in Lippe gewesen, um den Platz abzustecken und als wir bereits 2 Bahnen fertig hatten kam ein Auto auf die Wiese gefahren und ein Mann in grün stieg aus. Der gute Mann stellte sich uns als der zuständige Förster vor und bat uns, kein Werfen auf der Wiese zu veranstalten, da sich in der Nacht Wildschweine in das Gebiet verirrt haben und es a. nicht unbedingt das sicherste Pflaster ist und b. die Wildschweine nicht aus dem Gebiet vertrieben werden dürften (anschließende Landwitschaftliche Flächen und ein Campingplatz).

Wir sind dann so verbleieben, dass er versucht uns eine andere Fläche klar zu machen und wir dann da werfen können.

Eben habe ich den Anruf bekommen. Wir können uns 500 Meter weiter Richtung Hohwacht hinstellen... #6  #6  #6  :m  :m  :m 

Also bleibt alles wie es ist. Dennis, Björn und ich werden morgen um 9 abstecken und ihr kommt dann allesamt zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr dahin. Um spätestens 2 halb 3 möchte ich da dann auch gerne wieder verschwinden, damit wir dann an den Strand umziehen können.

Grillen beim Casting wird nix, also haut euch zuhause die Wampe nochmal so richtig voll  :q  Wir grillen dann am Strand.

Würstchen liegen schon kalt...

O man, ich habe hier heute schon etliche Herzinfakte überlebt.... |krank:  |krank:


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da wärst du ja fast gelyncht worden |uhoh: , nochmal Glück gehabt Hauke :m !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hier nochmal einige Bilder...

Leute, eine Frage. Wollen wir zusammenschmeißen und für den Besitzer der Wiese, den Grafen von Lippe einen schönen Wein kaufen?

Ist doch ein netter Zug, oder?!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hier mal ein erstes Foto. Da waren wir noch lange nicht fertig.......... Kurz darauf kam auch schon unser lieber Jäger.


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Lach!!

Bei mir am Grundstück laufen fast jeden Tag Wilde Schweine vorbei und den Jäger kenn ich gut.
Der hat mir noch nie erzählt dass da was gefährlich dabei ist.
Ich glaub der will sich nicht von uns bei der Jagt stören lassan.

"Weidmanns heil"

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



INFO:Der Nudelsalat ist fertig.|stolz: 


Werde aber erst so gegen13:00- 13:30 Uhr aufschlagen. Ich hoffe,das wir dann noch schnell ein paar Würfe machen können,bevor es "Down to the Beach"geht.


Gruß
Coasthunter  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Coasthunter. Das ist aber schon ganzschön spät....naja, wir schaun mal


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*LEUTE WIR HABEN NOCH KEINEN GRILL....

HAT JEMAND EINEN ODER BESSER MEHRERE?  *


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@haukep
ja ich weiß.Wär ja gerne früher gekommen,aber geht nicht anders.

Wegen Grill schau ich mal. Sag nachher noch bescheid. Obwohl..............,ein Grill für so viel Leute?????? Ist nur so ein kleiner.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jam wir brauchen noch mehr Grills....

Hat noch jemand einen?


----------



## MANSKE

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich werde später nachkommen.hab es gewußt!Mit einem grill kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ok. Der Grillaufruf bleibt aber...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab keinen........


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Vielleicht kann Björn einen besorgen. Der hat ja eigentlich immer alles


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mist. Sonst jemand? Wenn wir keinen Grill kriegen müssen wir alle Hungern, obwohl wir Essen ohne Ende haben...das wäre ja auch mal lustig..


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Frag mal den Jörg. Der hat einen Schwenkgrill....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wie willst Du den denn da aufstellen? Willst die Kohle da auf die Steine legen? Ne, wenn es winden sollte ist das doch auch doof oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hauke das ist ein richtiger Grill mit Schwenkteil dadrüber


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ok,Ok,ich wollte eigentlich den kleinen "Unterwegsgrill" mitbringen.Aber ich werde den großen Gartengrill mitbringen,wenn..................,ihn jemand schleppt.(Spaß)
Aber irgend jemand muß ein-zwei große Müllsäcke mitbringen,für danach. Sonst Sau ich mir noch den Kombi ein. Müllsäcke habe ich nämlich keine mehr.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich habe auch keine, aber da wird sich sicherlich einer finden. Meinst Du, dass Dein Grill für uns alle reicht, oder brauchen wir dann noch mehr? Wieviel Kohle brauchen wir denn? Wir haben nämlich glaube ich nur einen Sack...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na das mit den Mülltüten wird das kleinere Problem sein. Ich schau mal nach, ob ich welche habe....


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ob der Grill für alle reicht,möchte ich bezweifeln. Ein zweiter wär schon nicht schlecht. Und ein zweiter Sack Kohle wär auch nicht schlecht,weil wir ja in mehreren Etappen Grillen müßen,falls kein zweiter Grill dazukommt.:c 


Ach ja,wer macht den Grillmeister???????|kopfkrat 

Wer hat noch eine Grillzange? Die Wurmnadel würde auch gehen,aber :v 
Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ne Grillzange habe ich leider nicht, aber ich habe genug anderes Küchengerät, dass wir dafür nehmen können. Ich werde Pfannenheber und sowas mitbringen...

Hat noch jemand einen Grill und Kohle?


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich tu gleich noch einen zweiten Sack Grillbriketts ins Auto.
Das wird dann reichen glaub ich.
Propanbrenner zum Kohlen anzünden hab ich auch dabei.

Denkt mal an ein Paar Tassen!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich bring auch noch einen Sack Kohle mit. Den hab ich vorhin beim Aufräumen gefunden!!!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Plastikbecher hatte schon irgendjemand...ich such gleich mal..


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

hmmm, steht auf der ersten seite, das ich müllsäcke mitbringe!!! tztztz.

eine grillzange bring ich auch noch mit.

man man, seit ihr alle hibbelig :q 

@coasthunter,
ich helf dir dann beim schleppen vom grill,sind ja fast gleichzeitig vor ort.. |supergri  ich trage dann das schwerste vom grill, die füsse


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Der Grill muss nicht geschleppt werden, da wir auf dem Parkplatz grillen....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich bin schon total geil auf´s Grillen............... Aber ein bischen werfen werd ich wohl auch noch......


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,wer macht den Grillmeister???????|kopfkrat



Mikefish, ach ne der ist ja nicht da   :q 

Das wird sich schon ergeben, passt schon.

Glaube bei meinen Eltern steht noch so ein kleiner runder Grill rum, den werde ich mitbringen wenn er noch passt.


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na , ihr beiden habt euch ja heute schon ein wenig eingeworfen und morgen seit ihr ja auch schon früh dort und übt fleissig |supergri 

coasthunter und ich werden wohl erst gegen 13 uhr eintreffen, wenn ihr schon vom werfen kaputt seit*lachhhhhh, oder euch eingeworfen habt |kopfkrat 

bin nicht hibbelig, aber freuen tu ich mich auch schon auf grillen, werfen und hinterher angeln.. |jump: 

Übrigens, das bier...24 fl sind schon im auto zum kühlen...hoffe wir müssen es morgen nicht lutschen, denn es wird immer kälter draussen..... brrrrr


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> 
> Fast wäre ein Unglück passiert...




@DieAbstecker

Ihr habt das alles super im Griff muß ich mal sagen #6  #6  #6 .

Wildschwein hin oder her, verzörnen möchte ich mich aber nicht mit so einem Vieh.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Kälter ist garkein Ausdruck...man ist das eine Scheinekälte...

Aber ich habe eben mit unserem Wattwurmdealer telefoniert - die fangen z.Z. sehr gut an der Küste hier bei uns, besonders auch in Lippe...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> @DieAbstecker
> 
> Ihr habt das alles super im Griff muß ich mal sagen #6  #6  #6 .
> 
> Wildschwein hin oder her, verzörnen möchte ich mich aber nicht mit so einem Vieh.




Dennis, das Lob ging an uns   :m  Danke!

Dennis, ich seh Dein Grinsen genau...   |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Es geht ja hauptsächlich nicht dadrum, dass wir uns mit den Tieren anlegen, sondern laut Jäger darum, dass er nicht will, dass sich die Schweine über das anliegend Ackerland hermachen und dort Schaden anrichten. Wir könnten die wilden Dreckschweine sonst verscheuchen und sie dort hintreiben. Damit wir das nicht machen, können wir uns einige hundert Meter weiter höher die Bleie um die Ohren hämmern ! Da das OK vom Pächter, oder was weiß ich wie der heißt, erst am späten Nachmittag bei Hauke per Telefon kam, müssen wir das ganze morgen früh abstecken. Ich hoffe, ihr (die, die früher kommen) habt dafür Verständnis, wenn es noch nicht ganz perfekt und fertig sein solte, wenn ihr eintrefft. Aus diesem Anlass werden Hauke und ich, ggf. auch Björn, um 9 Uhr schon anwesend sein, um das ganze von vorne abzustecken...... Wir werden uns dann richtig ins Zeug legen, damit alles rechtzeitig fertig kommt. Wir wissen ja jetzt, wie alles aufgestellt werden muss, nachdem wir die erste Bahn wieder räumen durften..., herzlichen Dank noch einmal an den Jäger........ und deshalb brauchen wir auch keine 3 std!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Fangen die dann wenigstens maßige Fische @ Hauke !? Oder nur Nemos ?

Hauptsache ich finde das auch ! Deine Nummer ist noch nicht bei mir eingegangen @ Hauke !!

Ich werd gleich mal in Keller gehen und alles zusammen packen !! 

Mein Erkennungsmerkmal morgen ist mein kleiner Opel Corsa mit Rostocker Kennzeichen ! ( ist der meines Bruders ) . Mein Audi hab ich letztes Jahr leider an Baum gehängt !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ebend hab ich den Wetterbericht für unsere Region gehört.
Oh manoman.  -13°C und länger anhaltende Schneefälle.
Werd ich wohl spätestens gegen 04:00 Uhr losfahren, das ich rechtzeitig da bin.

Hoffentlich is es bei Euch morgen etwas kuschliger, sonst zerbrechen mir ja die Wattis beim aufziehn.


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Kalle,
ich werde versuchen um halb schon dazusein.
Kann es kaum noch abwarten. #6 

@all,
Pappteller und Plastikgabeln bringe ich auch noch mit.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, das Lob ging an uns   :m  Danke!
> 
> Dennis, ich seh Dein Grinsen genau...   |supergri




Wir sollten den Björn auch nicht vergessen! Der hat es uns eigentlich erst richtig ermöglicht, das ganze zügig abzufertigen, denn er hat uns das Maßband gesponsort...... #6  #6  #6  Danke lieber Björn... Ich werde mich erkenntlich zeigen..... :q  |uhoh:


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja genau, der Björn! DANKE AUCH VON MIR 

@Waldemar: Du bist keine 10 km von Polen entfernt, oder? Manoman, ganz schöner Weg...puh, da wirst Du wohl fertig sein, was  Aber denk dran, zwischen 10 und 12, also 4 ist ganzschön großzügig oder... |uhoh: 

@Coasthunter: Wieviele Teller hast Du?

Besteck kann ich echtes mitbringen....


Hat jemand Pappbecher?


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen die dann wenigstens maßige Fische @ Hauke !? Oder nur Nemos ?
> 
> Hauptsache ich finde das auch ! Deine Nummer ist noch nicht bei mir eingegangen @ Hauke !!
> 
> Ich werd gleich mal in Keller gehen und alles zusammen packen !!
> 
> Mein Erkennungsmerkmal morgen ist mein kleiner Opel Corsa mit Rostocker Kennzeichen ! ( ist der meines Bruders ) . Mein Audi hab ich letztes Jahr leider an Baum gehängt !!
> 
> 
> MfG Maik



Auf Fehmarn hatten zwei Angler an einem Abend 74 Dorsche, wenn ich Kock einfach mal so glaube....


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@haukep,
ist noch voll das Paket.Also 50 Teller.Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Es geht ja hauptsächlich nicht dadrum, dass wir uns mit den Tieren anlegen, sondern laut Jäger darum, dass er nicht will, dass sich die Schweine über das anliegend Ackerland hermachen und dort Schaden anrichten. Wir könnten die wilden Dreckschweine sonst verscheuchen und sie dort hintreiben. Damit wir das nicht machen, können wir uns einige hundert Meter weiter höher die Bleie um die Ohren hämmern ! Da das OK vom Pächter, oder was weiß ich wie der heißt, erst am späten Nachmittag bei Hauke per Telefon kam, müssen wir das ganze morgen früh abstecken. Ich hoffe, ihr (die, die früher kommen) habt dafür Verständnis, wenn es noch nicht ganz perfekt und fertig sein solte, wenn ihr eintrefft. Aus diesem Anlass werden Hauke und ich, ggf. auch Björn, um 9 Uhr schon anwesend sein, um das ganze von vorne abzustecken...... Wir werden uns dann richtig ins Zeug legen, damit alles rechtzeitig fertig kommt. Wir wissen ja jetzt, wie alles aufgestellt werden muss, nachdem wir die erste Bahn wieder räumen durften..., herzlichen Dank noch einmal an den Jäger........ und deshalb brauchen wir auch keine 3 std!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich fühl mich, als ob morgen Weihnachten wäre, TOTAL BEKLOPPT, und werd bestimmt heute Nacht kein Auge zumachen können. Wie alt bin ich eigentlich???
 :q 

@ hauke: Falls noch ich noch was mitbringen kann/soll schick mir mal Message, bei den ganzen Postings hier blicke ich schon fast nicht mehr durch. (nen Grill hab ich aber leider nicht #d )


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Dennis: Wir schaffen das morgen schon...

@Coasthunter: Super!!! Ich nehme dann Besteck mit, habe aber nur 9 gabeln und 10 messer...fehlt also noch ein bisschen...
Bring am besten das Plastikzeug doch mit...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühl mich, als ob morgen Weihnachten wäre, TOTAL BEKLOPPT, und werd bestimmt heute Nacht kein Auge zumachen können. Wie alt bin ich eigentlich???
> :q
> 
> @ hauke: Falls noch ich noch was mitbringen kann/soll schick mir mal Message, bei den ganzen Postings hier blicke ich schon fast nicht mehr durch. (nen Grill hab ich aber leider nicht #d )




Ja, Besteck wäre nicht schlecht....Ich habe nur 9 Gabeln und 10 Messer...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Achso, alkoholfreie Getränke gehen auch immer gut, also wenn jemand noch was hat...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das hätte ich vorher wissen müssen. Jetzt ist die Kiste leer .............


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, irgendjemand wird ja wohl nochn paar Päckchen Saft mitbringen können oder...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sind eigentlich Flifi´s auf dem Treffen erlaubt  Ich könnte dann mal testen, ob ich mit der Schnur + Backing auf 100 m komme


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du auch das machen Dennis...!  Brauchst wieder Deine Extrawurst wa


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Besteck geht klar....

Mein Kumpel hat auch gerade gefragt, ob Fliefi´s da sind... so abwegig fand ich die Frage also nicht..


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Besteck geht klar....
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat auch gerade gefragt, ob Fliefi´s da sind... so abwegig fand ich die Frage also nicht..




Naja bei mir war das nur Spaß, aber nur zur Info. Wir werden erst ab 75 m die Fahnen abstecken, da jeder soweit kommt. Wird deswegen schwierig mit dem Abmessen.........


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Micky Danke für das Besteck. Hast Du genug für alle?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das Abmessen, wie weit er kommt, das ist sein Problem...er bringt seine Rute aber mal mit, ob er scih auch traut sie auszupacken...

Aber soll er üben... der mit der "Roten Laterne" gibt dann einen aus, aber das erzählen wir ihm erst zu Schluss :q :q :q


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So ich habe alle Sachen zusammen !!#t Hoffe ich jedenfalls !!


Ich hab gerade nochmal nach dem Wetter geschaut . Wind werden wir fast garnicht haben ,aber es wird bestimmt mörderkalt !


MfG Maik

Werd dann jetzt mal ein wenig schlafen gehen !!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ok, bevor ich morgen losfahre und dann meinen letzten Beitrag VOR dem Event hier mache, noch einige Tipps....

1. Nehmt Handschuhe mit, ohne bekommt ihr das Blei nicht wieder aus dem Boden....

2. Festes Schuhwerk das imprägniert ist, am besten Gummistiefel (Thermo), da die Wiesen verschneit sind und die Füße nass werden...

wenn mir nochwas einfällt, ergänze ich es....


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, bin wieder da. 
Auto ist gepackt.
Wenn was fehlt, dann merke ich es morgen.

@Hauke:
04:00 Uhr passt schon. Ebend haben sie zwischen Dreieck Havelland u. Dosse A 24 Nebel angesagt.
Wie find ich Euch denn? Ist das an der Straße von Lippe nach Hohwacht?
Kann ich Euch da sehen oder muß ich erst auf einen Baum klettern und schreien?
Oder kannst Du mir ne PN mit Mobilnummer schicken?

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Waldemar. Genau richtig! Die Straße von Hohwacht nach Lippe. Wir sind genau dazwischen. Kannst uns gar nicht verfehlen! Zur Erkennung: Ich fahre einen silbernen Passat Kombi mit einer großen Funkantenne aufm Dach und Hauke einen schwarzen Lupo. Die Auto´s stehen genau an der Straße am Deich.....


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich wollte auch erst nach Hohwacht und von da aus nach Lippe !! 


Gut Jungs bis denn !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Alles klar Maik. Aber die Strecke kennst Du oder?


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ok., hab verstanden. Kann nix schief gehn.
Ich komme mit einem weißen Jumper. Steht mein Name drann.

Gute Nacht und schlaft schön.#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Komm Du morgen gut und heil eingeflogen!!!!!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ne !


Ich hab aber ne gute Straßenkarte , einen Mund zum fragen und Hauke seine Nummer falls ich irgendwo in der Pampa stehe !!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Gute Nacht Waldemar. Wir freuen uns auch schon sehr auf euch Halunken


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne !
> 
> 
> Ich hab aber ne gute Straßenkarte , einen Mund zum fragen und Hauke seine Nummer falls ich irgendwo in der Pampa stehe !!



Gaaanz einfach.... Von Kiel nach Lütjenburg. Dann nach Richtung Oldenburg. Wenn Du dann aus Lütjenburg raus bist und auf der Strasse Richtung Oldenburg, kommt ca. nach 4 km eine Abfahr Richtung Hohwacht. Dann bist Du fast da...... Hauke ist das so richtig??????


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Gaaanz einfach.... Von Kiel nach Lütjenburg. Dann nach Richtung Oldenburg. Wenn Du dann aus Lütjenburg raus bist und auf der Strasse Richtung Oldenburg, kommt ca. nach 4 km eine Abfahr Richtung Hohwacht. Dann bist Du fast da...... Hauke ist das so richtig??????



Ja, das ist richtig, sind aber nur 1-2 Kilometer hinter Lütjenburg. Direkt in Hohwacht dann erste links richtung lippe und der straße folgen. dann stehen wir da schon...


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß. #h 

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Coasthunter,
alles klar, bin auch früher da!!
@ll,
na ,dann wünsch ich euch noch einen angenehme warme  und schlaflose nacht :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Angelfiete: ich werde um halb zwölf los düsen #h 

@Rest: na dann bis nachher #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benni

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dann laßt mal ordendlich die Bleie fliegen,und macht mir kein Blödsinn ne ! Nicht daß jemand mit einem Megaboardiewurf noch eine Sau vom Förster erlegt.(dann wäre zumindest genug Grillfleisch da )#t 

Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen,aber es hat halt schlussendlich nicht hingehauen.|evil: 

@Coasthunter, trainiere mal ordendlich daß wir dann auch den Cup hohlen. :q 

Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

mensch leute ich kann nicht pennen....
so ein verdammte sauerei.
hoffentlich überstehe ich den tag morgen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Aga, das geht mir aber auch so... Ich konnte erst nicht einpennen und jetzt bin ich wach wie ne Kannone, bin aber irgendwie aufgeregt..

So Leute, vor der Veranstaltung ist dieses mein letztes Posting. Ich wünsche uns alles ganz viel Spaß, ich erwarte euch dann zwischen 10 und 12.

Bitte denkt nochmal dran, festes, möglichst imprägniertes Schuhwerk mitzubringen. Gummistiefel wären wohl auch nicht schlecht. Die Wiese ist zwar nicht matschig, aber durch den Schnee sehr feucht...

Ich werde ich dann jetzt mal auf den Weg rüber machen, denn Dennis, Björn und ich wollen ja den neuen Platz noch abstecken.

Die Fangaussichten sind mehr als gut, habe da schon was läuten hören....

Also bis nachher und uns schonmal "Petri Heil".


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin moin,
Brötchen sind geholt, also bis nachher. #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin 
freue mich auch schon auf unser Casting, noch `n büschen arbeiten und ab an die Küste.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Guten Morgen,

warte gespannt auf Kollegen Micky, der mich gleich abholen soll! Zu der "Ich-kann-nicht-einschlafen-Geschichte" kann ich mich solidarisch erklären...In gewisser Weise! Bin zwar hammer gut eingeschlafen, bin aber nicht hoch gekommen!!! Vielleicht war der Freitag abend einfach zu unspektakulär, war nichts los! Und mein Körper denkt, es ist ein Samstag morgen wie immer...
Egal, gleich gehts an die frische Lust!!! Ich gleiche eher einer Zwiebel, so viel wie ich anhabe...

Also, bis gleich


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also ich sehr die fangaussichten eher sehr sehr kritisch !!!
aber mal abwarten. bin froh wenn wir jeder 5-6 maßige fische bekommen.
doll wird das nicht glaube ich.


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß #6 |supergri #6 

und einen anständigen Bericht mit vielen Bildern , damit wir nicht teilnehmenden
so richtig neidisch werden können  

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## TomKry

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Allen viel Spaß und Erfolg. Ich vergnüge mich bei der Arbeit.

Gruß


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Hier mal ein GANZ KURZER Zwischenbericht:*

Komme gerade direkt aus Lippe.

Organisation = PERFEKT 1a mit ***#6 (DANKE HAUKE + Helfern)
Ablauf = ab ca. 11:30h beginnen mit dem werfen bis ca. 14:30h
(die Zeit verging wie im Fluge)
*Ergebnis:* Weiten zwischen 110m und ca 170m (Marcel1409)

Anschl. ging es weiter zum Strand, dort haben wir dann gegrillt. Danke an Morten (Grillhexe - Der von den anwesenden initiierte Name müsste sonst mit *** geändert werden)! Fänge waren bis 17:15h noch keine zu verzeichnen.

Näheres (mit Bildern etc.) folgt dann sicher vom einen oder anderen Heimkehrer, meine Cam lag wohlbehütet zu Hause.#q


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Zwischenbericht von mir:*

Ich habe dem von Micky nichts hinzuzufügen! Bin ja auch mit ihm nach Hause gefahren...
Nur soviel: Das war das erste und LETZTE Mal dass ich meine Angeln zu Hause gelassen habe...

Nochmal vielen vielen Dank an den Organisator plus Helfer...

Grüße
Timo!!!


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na Junx ich hoffe das Ihr Ordentlich Spass hattet.
Es hat Heute leider zeitlich nicht gelangt bei Euch vorbeizuschauen.
Freu mich schon auf eure Berichte zum Surfcasting #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat Heute leider zeitlich nicht gelangt bei Euch vorbeizuschauen.


 
Du wurdest auch vermisst....


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*An dieser Stelle mal mein Ergebnis:*
*Maximale Weite (Gewicht 150 gr.):* *140 Meter*  |stolz: 
*Verluste:* Ein 150 Gramm Blei weilt jetzt bis in alle Ewigkeit irgendwo in der Wiese...

Generell lagen meine Würfe alle über 120 Meter. Insgesamt hab ich 10 mal geworfen, was dann eine Gesamtlaufstrecke von ca. 2,6 Kilometern ergibt. Und jetzt soll noch mal einer behaupten, dass Angeln kein RICHTIGER Sport ist. :q


----------



## caruso

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo , kann mich da  nur anschließen. Ist Euch gut gelungen. LOB!

Habe zwar nicht geworfen, aber mal die Jungs vom Board kennen zu lernen und zuschauen bringt ne ganze Menge. 

Hat Spaß gemacht .

caruso


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Jungs!!! Ich, einer der Helfer, bin auch wieder zu Hause bei Mutti!!!! Ich bin äußerst überrascht von den sehr positiven Rückmeldungen!!! Hätte ich nicht erwartet...... da wir ein wenig improvisieren mussten, wegen dem Vortag. Ich danke euch für den super Tag! Hat sehr viel Spaß mit euch gemacht. Danke auch noch mal speziell an Marcy, der seinen ganzen Laden für uns in sein Auto verpackt hat !!!
Leider gibt es auch noch eine negative Meldung....AudiGott hat eine seiner 200€ Ruten geschrottet. Spitze weggebrochen und das Mittelteil weggebrochen. Alles gleich beim ersten Wurf!!!! Foto ist im Anhang.....

Zum Fang: Einer der Herren hatte bis ebend 2 Dorsche und eine Platte. Ein anderer eine kleine Aalmutter. Sonst nichts.......Mal sehen, was am Ende dabei herausgekommen ist!

*Mein Castingergebnis:*

*145 Meterssss!!!! * mit 150g Blei....Juuhuuuuuuu....!!!!
Meine anderen 10 Würfe lagen zwischen 100 m und 135 m mit verschiedenen Ruten.

Bild 1: Unsere Grillmaus....... legger gemacht!!!! #6 
Bild 2:Björn und Maik. Mann kann Maik im Gesicht ablesen, dass er einen MEEEGAAAA Hals hatte..... Alles wird guuuut |pftroest: !
Bild 3: Der Strand mit Ententeichwetter....
Bild 4: Die geschrottete Rute....
Bild 5: Noch mal die Rute....... :c  :c  :c


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Abumann...Ich hab mich echt nicht getraut! Warum kann ich auch nicht begreifen...#d#d#d. Aber beim nächsten Mal BESTIMMT!!!!


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Der Phobiebruder

Grillmaus ist ein passender Begriff!!!! Noch viel besser als Grillh***...


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So, auch seit kurz vor 22 uhr zu hause bin...

es wurde noch fisch gefangen...kurz nach 19 uhr wurden bisse gemeldet, und denke da kommen noch einige dorsche raus, auch weil das wasser ja vorher noch am ablaufen war..

Treffen war erste Sahne #6 ein hoch auch hauke....haste klasse gemacht #6  #6  #6 dank an ihm und seinen helfern, besonders denen, die die fähnchen eingesammelt haben*lachmichwech

unserer grillhure einen dank ausspreche, besonders nachdem er sich nach dem scharfen senf, dem huch,ohhhh, was das denn???, und tränenden augen wieder gefangen hat... :q  :q  :q  haste klasse gemacht, nächstes mal musste wieder mit!!!!

Dank auch an marcel, der uns die supermontagen zwar nicht angeboten hat(weil er keine da hatte), aber ich, oder wir fotos davon machen konnten, um sie nachzubauen, und das er uns die ruten zur verfügung gestelllt hat, die einige von uns auch zum probieren genutzt haben #6 marcel

es war ein super tag, den man mal wiederholen sollte, wenns ein wenig wärmer ist..., da war doch ein boardie,hiess irgendwas mit gold.....dem das bier vor zittern schon freiwillig aus der flasche kam..   nicht böse sein bitte 

hab 7 mal geworfen...1 ter wurf...peng, ups wo ist das blei denn :c

2 ter wurf 135 m,mit 180 g
dann 2 würfe mit 150 g, auch um die 130 m  |kopfkrat 

der vorletzte wurf knapp über oder unter 150 m mit 150 g blei,

und beim letzten wurf fand ich mein 1 tes blei wieder !!! ca 20 cm daneben. und da sacht einer ich kann nicht gerade werfen |supergri

 einige bilder folgen gleich von mir


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
klasse das es so gut geklappt hat . Leider konnte ich ja nicht dabei sein , das Fliegenpilzpulver meiner Frau hat Wirkung gezeigt  :q  und ich bin immer wieder auf Kloh um zu  :v   :q .
Wann war das mit der Rute ? Meine Hunde haben euf einmal geheult und ich glaubte einen Schrei zu hören  #6  ? Da mir so was ja ende Dezember auch passiert ist , kann ich die Lautstärke gut einschätzen   .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

so, hier nun mal einige bilder von mir...

1.super montage, dank marcel..
2.dort zog es einige angelsehnen magisch hin, auch einmal meine..man gut das  mitten im wasser keine bäume sind.
3.mal ein gruppenfoto, auch wenn noch nicht alle da waren
4.unser weitester gast ...klasse das du da warst..waldemar..
5.sylverpasi mal zeit welches bier er gerne mag, oder? und...hab dich doch gut im bild, oder...nicht nur die flasche* |supergri 

denke, morgen gibs jede menge bilderchen mehr hier...und auch einen super ausführlichen bericht von hauke....

@hornhecht eutin
war es deine frau, die da so auf dem sitz gezittert hat??? 
hätten mal ein paar klebeschilder machen sollen....einige wissen immer noch nicht wer ...wer ist, oder war*fg


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So Leute...

Auch ich bin schon ein Weilchen zuhause. Bevor ich mich gleich in die Kissen schlage, wollte ich euch doch auch ein paar Bilder nicht länger vorenthalten. Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar Dinge zu sagen:

Ich fand den Tag mit euch wirklich richtig, richtig klasse und es hat mir echt superviel Spaß gemacht, das "Surfcasting auf der Wiese" Event zu organisieren.

Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an Dennis und Björn, die mir beim Abstecken der Wiese sehr, sehr geholfen haben  #6  #6

Ich habe meine kleine Kollekte eben mal überschlagen und es sind wohl so um die 17,75 Euro geworden, wenn ich, müde wie ich bin, richtig gezählt habe. Ich werde am Montag oder Dienstag für das Geld ne richtig nette Flasche Wein kaufen und dem Grafen schicken. Werde dann darüber berichten...

Danke aber auch an meine "Fähnchen"-Einsammler Kalle und Andreas_Thomsen  #6  #6 Danke auch an unsere Grillhure   :m 
Ach, DANKE einfach pauschal an alle  |supergri  #6 

Aber einen Wehmutstropfen gibt es doch. Und zwar würde ich mir wünschen, dass das Entsorgen des Mülls nächstes Mal ein wenig besser klappen könnte. Als ich ganz am Schluss nach Hause wollte, stand ich nämlich nicht nur vor einem riesen Müllbeutel der halb ausgekippt war, sondern auch vor einer Mega-Tüte Brötchen (was mach ich bloß damit.. |kopfkrat). Auch sämtliche Soßen und Pappteller lagen immernoch in dem blauen Plastikkorb. Ich will das hier jetzt gar nicht weiter ausführen, ich weiß ja, wem die Sachen gehörten....Bitte fangt jetzt nicht mit Postings wie "ich war es aber nicht" an, denn das interessiert hier erstmal nicht. Ein bisschen mehr Verantwortungsgefühl bei Jedem und alles hätte super ausgesehen, nicht wahr?!  #6  |uhoh:  Nächstes Mal....

Was die Fische angeht hätte es schon besser laufen können, das ist wahr, aber wenigstens hat unser A.bu ganz an der Mole unsere Ehre gerettet und noch 2 maßige Dorsche und eine Platte verhaften können....

Mein weitester Wurf war *156 Meter* #6  :m

Hier jetzt mal einige Bilder


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Ein Hoch auf Hauke und seine Helfer !!*
*Habt ihr echt super gemacht !:m *

*Ich kam leider bloß auf magere 125 Meter !!|kopfkrat *

*Ich wußte schon warum ich nie voll durgezogen habe beim Werfen !! Jetzt hab ich anstatt ner 3 Teiligen ne 4 Teilige Rute !!#q *

*Ich fand den Tag super mit all den Boardies !! *
*Schön an der frische Luft und nette Leute kennenlernen !!*


*MfG Maik*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also zu gestern sollte ich lieber diese einstellung haben |sagnix |peinlich 

das war ja wohl nun überhaupt nicht mein glückstag. man man man ist mir das unangenehm.#q #d :c 

nun erstmal vorweg meine worte zum event.später mehr zu "meinem tag".
ich fand das ganze wirklich weltklasse. da ich leider keine minute schlafen konnte wegen der blöden aufregung war ich etwas müde,doch bei der guten stimmung war das ganz schnell vergessen (unter vorbehalt wegen "mein tag")
ich wusste ehrlich gesagt garnicht mit wem ich mich zuerst unterhalten sollte. alle waren nett. schade dass man nicht genügend zeit hat mit allen mal ausführlich zu reden. hat mir großen spaß gemacht das ganze. vielen dank auch an hauke und die anderen die geholfen haben.
hauke nenne ich jetzt nur noch "den nervösen" !!!
ach ja, andere spitznamen sind für a.bu-roncalli wegen seiner bunten circusruten und für den heiligen johann-lutscher ! die begründung ist nicht boardfrei |supergri  du schweinchen du hehehe...

so nun zu meinem tag. ich habe insgesamt viermal geworfen. hätte ich mir auch sparen können da nicht ein einziger wurf gelungen ist. 3 im baum und einer beim wurf gerissen. noch fragen ???|kopfkrat 
somit war das beste ergebnis gerade mal bei so ca 140 meter. wat für ne panne sag ich nur #d 
das war aber noch nicht alles. den dritten wurf, der mir wieder völlig aus der bahn flog,den wollte ich mal eben locker an der schnur bremsen.
das war ne schöne geflochtene. ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen wie meine hand aussah. einige haben es ja gesehen. das ging bis auf den knochen runter. hat aber übrigens nicht einen tropfen geblutet. war wohl wegen der hitze gleich verschweisst |supergri 
dann haben marcel und ich erstmal die ganzen ruten weggebracht und ich bin schnell in ein restaurant, da ich glücklicher weise den übelsten "dünnschiss" hatte. also wie ich schon sagte-DAS war MEIN tag |supergri 
ich denke das lag an der ganze aufregung. habe echt nichts auf die reihe bekommen.
dann ging es an den strand zum essen. dort haben wir dank unserem SUPERGRANATENOBERGENIALENGRILLMEISTER ein vorzügliches essen gehabt. auch nochmal an ihn besten dank und weiter so #6 
fast hätten wir zu wenig brötchen gehabt. waren glaube ich nur 70 stück.
alle hatte ihre ruten schon im wasser. nun überlegten marcel und ich wo wir nun angeln könnten. entweder fast einen kilometer nach links marschieren oder irgendwie auf die andere seite der hafeneinfahrt kommen. und direkt neben den anderen angeln. das habe wir dann auch gemacht. der weg sah ja nicht so weit aus. wir also los, sachen auf den beach rolly und hop hop hop.... der weg entpuppte sich leider doch als "marsch". das war ne ganze ecke weg. so eine schei.... dachte ich. dann um ca.fünf angekommen erstmal sachen ausgepackt und aufgebaut und geguckt.
SUPER dachte ich. die ersten 60 meter ungefähr eine wassertiefe von max 50 cm dazu dicke steine,was das landen der fische nicht gerade ermöglichen würde. weiter ist uns aufgefallen, dass wir die hafenmauer nun nicht mehr als schutz gegen den zwar nicht starken aber dafür eisigen wind hatten #q 
dann die wahnsinns-bisse !!!  die blöden biester haben sowas von vorsichtig gebissen !!!
naja aufgrund der kälte und der schlechten ausbeute der bisse haben wir dann um kurz nach sieben langsam eingepackt und sind dort wieder weg. gegen acht waren wir dann nach langem fussmarsch wieder bei den anderen und haben uns verabschiedet. jetzt sind mir die augen auch fast beim gehen eingeschlafen.

insgesamt hatten wir vielleicht 8 bisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten. sogar plattenbisse die wir minutenlang in ruhe gelassen haben, damit sie sich den wurm auch gaaaanz sicher reinziehen haben wir nicht bekommen.

nur EINEN EINZIGEN DORSCH konnte ich verhaften der maßig war.
habe ihn zu a.bu gebracht, damit er seine pfanne noch voll bekommt.
seine beiden dorsche hatten wohl auf den cm genau die gleiche größe wie meiner. 37 cm ungefähr.

wenn ein preis für den OBERTROTTEL verliehen wurden wäre, dann hätte gestern wahrscheinlich ICH die nase vorn gehabt.
alles andere ist mir echt schrecklich peinlich. aber ich hoffe ich habe nochmal die möglichkeit das wieder gutzumachen. SORRY !
und trotz meiner negativen erlebnisse und meiner immer sehr heftig schmerzenden hand war es ein echt gelungenes treffen mit massig spaß und allem was dazu gehört. 

@ all VIELEN DANK


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ach ja
@ michaelB
unser bierchen wird aber definitiv für den martins cup nicht in vergessenheit geraten oder ? 

@ coasthunter
wir treffen uns alle vor dem martins cup etwas früher, dann erkläre ich dir nochmal GANZ in ruhe wie das von statten geht ok ?
falls dein neffe neben mir stehen sollte werde ich ihn stark unterstützen, damit er seinem onkel mal zeigt was ne harke ist...


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Leute,

einen Dank nochmal an alle,die dieses Treffen Organisiert haben und an alle,die ihren Senf (oder ähnliches) dazugegeben haben. Und dem Grillmeister möchte ich auch mal Danke sagen:Haste prima gemacht. 

Hei Marcel,das Dreibein ist Spitze und wird bestimmt ganz schnell wieder zum Einsatz kommen. 
Zum Casting selber kann ich nur sagen:Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht,mal zu sehen was an Metern so zu machen ist.  Meine Ergebnisse sind aber so bescheiden,das ich euch damit verschone. Aber: Das dabeisein war schon der Hit. 
Und eins steht fest:Beim nächsten Treffen sind wir wieder dabei,mein Neffe und ich.#h 

Jetzt habe ich noch ein Foto verkleinert,mal sehen ob es geklappt hat.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich glaube,jetzt habe ich es drauf.Hier sind noch mal drei Fotos von gestern.

@Aga,
soll Dir von Dennis sagen,das er jetzt schon hofft,beim Cup in Deiner Nähe zu sein. 
Übrigens,ist es ein Problem,wenn der kleine zum Cup mit Hechtruten an den Start geht? Habe da irgendwas von irgendwelchen Vorschriften gehört,was das Geschirr angeht.

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ coasthunter
da mach dir mal keinen kopf. solche vorschriften gibt es bei dem cup nicht.
marcel und sein vater bestimmen die regeln. beim deutschen-meeresangler-verband sieht das allerdings etwas anders aus.
würde mich ja freuen wenn ich den kleinen etwas unterstützen kann


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Hauke , 

nochmal vielen Dank für die Superveranstaltung , danke den Aussteckern und der Grillschlampe .
Sorry für die stehengebliebene Brötchentüte (passiert nie wieder) allerdings hatten wir die Info das alle übrig gebliebenen Sachen verteilt worden sind . kannst ja heute Enten füttern ;-) .

Zum werfen , weitester Wurf 168m leider nicht mit meiner eigenen Rute , die anderen Würfe um die 150 m . Haben leider wieder mal nicht mit Vorfächern geworfen , den einzigen Versuch hat Aga gemacht , der aber bei seiner gestrigen Galavorstellung mit diesem Wurf die angrenzende Straße durchlöchern wollte (die daneben stehenden Bäume hat er bei den Würfen davor versucht zu fällen und der Deich muß heute auch geflickt werden ). 

Das Angeln war mehr als bescheiden , hatte bis 21 Uhr 11 Fische von denen leider nur 3 Dorsche gerade maßig waren .

Ansonsten war es ein sehr gelungener Tag bei dessen Wiederholung ich gern wieder dabei bin .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Andreas: 30 Brötchen habe ich mitgenommen - naja, ich verteil die jetzt - jeder der mir begegnet bekommt ne Tüte Brötchen mit...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

auch von mir ein *fettes Danke* an Hauke für die Orgnisation eines solchen Super Treffens #6 #6 #6 

Ich habe zum ersten Mal auf der Wiese geworfen und fand das extrem geil, beim nächsten Mal bin ich auf alle Fälle schon früher vor Ort und werde mir schön einen Wolf werfen  
Interessant fand ich vor allem, endlich mal zu sehen, wie weit es gehen kann - mit meinen eigenen Ruten, 150g und 30er Mono mit 60er Mono-Keule drei mal 120m ist zwar nicht rekordverdächtig, aber jetzt habe ich zuminnigens mal eine Marke für mich.
Noch interessanter war dann, mit der Rute von Aga und der Rolle von ich glaube Dennis auf Anhieb und vor allem ohne voll durch zu ziehen 20m weiter gekommen zu sein... |kopfkrat es hängt also doch nicht alles allein von Kraft, Routine und Technik ab #c 

Gestern war mein Tag der leeren Akkus, erst gab meine Digi den Geist auf, dann das Handy... an dieser Stelle _*Danke *_an den netten Spender der AA Batterien :m wenn ich mir doch Namen merken könnte...

Das Angeln war... naja, Spaß gemacht hat es schon, wenn ich auch derzeit den Verdacht nicht los werde, immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort zu sein - mein dritter Schneider-Tag in Folge |rolleyes  |uhoh: 

Etwas schade fand ich es, daß sich die Leutz so einer nach dem anderen recht sang- und klanglos verpieselt haben, ein gemeinsames Bier zum Abschluß dieser perfekten Veranstaltung hätte bestimmt geschmeckt #h 

Beim nächsten Surf-Casting bin ich auf alle Fälle wieder dabei :g #h :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> und der Rolle von ich glaube Dennis auf Anhieb und vor allem ohne voll durch zu ziehen 20m weiter gekommen zu sein... |kopfkrat es hängt also doch nicht alles allein von Kraft, Routine und Technik ab #c



Das war meine Rolle,eine Ultegra 10000 XT


----------



## goldfisch

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

#6  #6  #6  vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und Helfer und Helfershelfer  :q 
Ich muß sagen habt ihr prima gemacht und würde nächstes mal gerne wiederkommen. auch ein Lob an alle die da Tonnenweise an Essen herangeschleppt haben !!! 


@ Kalle - habe das Bier aber trinken können und nix verschüttet  #g  :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

mir fällt gerade mal so ein, dass ich ganz schön glück mit meiner hand gehabt habe. stellt euch mal vor es wäre meine RECHTE gewesen #d  das wäre ja nicht auszumalen was ich dann ALLES nicht damit machen könnte |supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> mir fällt gerade mal so ein, dass ich ganz schön glück mit meiner hand gehabt habe. stellt euch mal vor es wäre meine RECHTE gewesen #d das wäre ja nicht auszumalen was ich dann ALLES nicht damit machen könnte |supergri


 Oder stell Dir mal vor, eine geflochtene Schnur mit einem anderen _Finger_ gebremst zu haben... was man dann alles _nie wieder_ machen kann...    

Erwähntes Bier galt doch eh für den Cup, gelle #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja tatsächlich Deine Rute in der Hand gehabt :g  |rolleyes  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja tatsächlich Deine Rute in der Hand gehabt :g  |rolleyes  :q



Das ist wohl wieder ein Fall für den Boardferkelfahnder


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Diese " Ich brems mit Finger"-Geschichte birgt großartiges Potential für Brandungsanglerwitze!!!

Woran erkennt man einen Brandungsangler???|muahah:


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl wieder ein Fall für den Boardferkelfahnder


 |abgelehn |rolleyes  

Ich habe vorher meine Hände in Unschuld gewaschen  

Apropos Ultegra: die gefiel mir ja noch besser als meine Daiwa XT5500... jetzt bloß nicht schwach werden |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die Rolle ist aber auch der Hammer. Sie hat alles was der Brandungsangler sich wünscht.... kostet 149 Euro bei Marci!


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin,
auch von mir nochmal vielen dank an die Orga und allen beteilligten hat echt Spaß gemacht, jederzeit wieder #6 .

Ergebniss:150g
1ter Wurf leicht vom Kurs abgekommen #d .
Mir ist aber das Blei inkl. der abgerissen Schnur (ca.40m) fein säuberlich aufgewickelt von 2 Spaziergängern wieder gebracht worden  

2terWurf
Schnurbogen mal wieder in den Baum geweht, 120m nicht gerade weit, dennoch mehr als ich erwartet hatte.
Mit 0,30 mono und geflochtener Keule(Danke Marcel #6) so bekommt man seine Rute schön aufgeladen.


Das Angeln war nicht so der bringer, ein 36er Dorsch, na hauptsache kein Schneidertag. 






			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Auch sämtliche Soßen und Pappteller lagen immernoch in dem blauen Plastikkorb.



Das war mein Korb, (ich war aber noch da), als wir nach hause wollten habe ich ganz schön blöde geguckt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat .
Korb weg inkl.MichaelB´s Tupperdose(gab es ärger |supergri ).
Passt schon irgendwann mal wieder, spätestens beim Cup.

Muß ich jetzt mit der Aldi-Tüte zum Einkaufen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> auch von mir nochmal vielen dank an die Orga und allen beteilligten hat echt Spaß gemacht, jederzeit wieder #6 .
> 
> Ergebniss:150g
> 1ter Wurf leicht vom Kurs abgekommen #d .
> Mir ist aber das Blei inkl. der abgerissen Schnur (ca.40m) fein säuberlich aufgewickelt von 2 Spaziergängern wieder gebracht worden
> 
> 2terWurf
> Schnurbogen mal wieder in den Baum geweht, 120m nicht gerade weit, dennoch mehr als ich erwartet hatte.
> Mit 0,30 mono und geflochtener Keule(Danke Marcel #6) so bekommt man seine Rute schön aufgeladen.
> 
> 
> Das Angeln war nicht so der bringer, ein 36er Dorsch, na hauptsache kein Schneidertag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das war mein Korb, (ich war aber noch da), als wir nach hause wollten habe ich ganz schön blöde geguckt |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat .
> Korb weg inkl.MichaelB´s Tupperdose(gab es ärger |supergri ).
> Passt schon irgendwann mal wieder, spätestens beim Cup.
> 
> Muß ich jetzt mit der Aldi-Tüte zum Einkaufen



Ich dachte ihr wärd schon weg gewesen... #d


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ihr wärd schon weg gewesen... #d



Wir waren doch direkt neben dir    .

Ist nicht tragisch.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren doch direkt neben dir    .
> 
> Ist nicht tragisch.




Naja, als ich zum Parkplatz ging, dah ich da außer Waldemar keinen Menschen mehr und auch kein weiteres Auto...naja, kriegste beim nächsten Mal wieder


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@MichaelB
Ähmm batterien, hab gerne ausgeholfen....

Kalle ist doch so ein kurzes wort |supergri 

aber ich konnte mir auch nur wenige namen merken, waren halt sehr viel leutchen vor ort, mit denen man sich garnicht, oder nur kurz unterhalten hatte.
denke man trifft einige boardies beim stintangeln wieder.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Kalle: zugegeben, mein Namensgedächtnis ist wie ein Abflußrohr   an Gesichter erinnere ich mich um so besser :m 

Und da ich gestern diverse Male hörte, mein Avatar sähe mir nicht ähnlich, anbei ein etwas jüngeres Bild aus dem letzten Sommer auf der Fähre von Griechenland nach Italien :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die 10000 Ultegras von Shimano bekommst du schon für um die 100 Euro hinterhergeschmissen !! Schau mal im Internet nach ! Z.B bei Ebay da sind öfters welche drin !!



MfG Maik


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich habe mir grad letztes Frühjahr die beiden Daiwa XT5500 gekauft und sooo übel sind die ja nun auch nicht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Oder stell Dir mal vor, eine geflochtene Schnur mit einem anderen _Finger_ gebremst zu haben... was man dann alles _nie wieder_ machen kann...
> 
> Erwähntes Bier galt doch eh für den Cup, gelle #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael
> 
> P.S.: da fällt mir ein, ich habe ja tatsächlich Deine Rute in der Hand gehabt :g |rolleyes :q


 
hat sich doch bestimmt super geschmeidig angefühlt meine rute oder |supergri |supergri ???

das mit dem bierchen war auf dem cup...jo #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 10000 Ultegras von Shimano bekommst du schon für um die 100 Euro hinterhergeschmissen !! Schau mal im Internet nach ! Z.B bei Ebay da sind öfters welche drin !!




Also für 115 habe ich schon welche gesehen, aber billiger nicht. :g


----------



## Plünnfischer

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,

hatte leider keine Zeit euch beim Casting zu besuchen.Würde mich aber interessieren,mit welchen Ruten denn nun die größten Wurfweiten erzielt worden sind.Da ich mir in nächster Zeit neue Brandungsruten zulegen möchte,würde mich euer Eindruck von den Cormoran Titanium Black-star Brandungsruten interessieren.Welche besitzt das bessere Handling,die 2-oder die 3-teilige?
MfG
Marco


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hatte leider keine Zeit euch beim Casting zu besuchen.Würde mich aber interessieren,mit welchen Ruten denn nun die größten Wurfweiten erzielt worden sind.Da ich mir in nächster Zeit neue Brandungsruten zulegen möchte,würde mich euer Eindruck von den Cormoran Titanium Black-star Brandungsruten interessieren.Welche besitzt das bessere Handling,die 2-oder die 3-teilige?
> MfG
> Marco



Moin Marco,
kam leider ein bißchen zu spät zum Casting daher kann ich Dir die Wurfweiten
die mit der Black Star erzielt worden sind nicht mitteilen.
Aber der weiteste war Marcel mit Shimano Aero Technium.
Hätte auch gerne gewußt wie weit ich mit meiner 3-teiligen Black Star
geworfen hätte.
Würde Dir aber zur 2-teiligen raten,hol ich mir demnächst auch.
Laß Dich nicht vom Wurfgewicht abschrecken -350 gr.,
sie wirft sich besser wie meine schwarze 3-teilige -250 gr.,
läßt sich bei richtigem Wurfstil vorrausgesetzt 
sehr gut aufladen.

Gruß


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Morgens,

so nu is wieder "fxxxing monday" und es geht wieder von vorne los... "Warten aufs Wochenende :m !"

Also ich fand es auch super, astreine Orga und nette Leute kennengelernt. Zum angeln  |sagnix , zum Glück standen Aga und ich aufm vermeintlichen Hot-Spot |kopfkrat ... Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso da noch nie einer geangelt hat #d !!!

Schade fand ich nur, dass es mit dem Pokal untergegangen ist. Aber ich schlag vor, dass wir das nochmal wiederholen wenn es ein bischen wärmer ist! So ca 25 Grad |supergri ! Wenn einer das nächste mal in die Brandung fährt, bitte reinstellen. Würd mich gerne anschliesen wenn`s passt!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Leutz. Sorry, dass ich mich erst heute wieder melde. ABER es hat mich sowieso KEINER vermisst #d:c#d!!!!!!! Ich liege seit dem Abend nach dem Event totkrank im Bett. Wahrscheinlich war es der Dipp von Micha, denn ich bekam auf der Rückfahrt tierische Halsschmerzen + übelsten Nachgeschmack..... Naja 2 Tage stramm im Bett gelegen und heute geht es wieder..... Aber ich werd mich jetzt wieder hinlegen!!! TÜS.......


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

jo marci, am donnerstag gehts in die brandung....
ich mache gleich mal einen thread auf


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich war es der Dipp von Micha, denn ich bekam auf der Rückfahrt tierische Halsschmerzen + übelsten Nachgeschmack.....


 Eigenartigerweise bist Du aber der Einzige, der für den Männer-Dipp zu weich war   und von wegen übler Nachgeschmack, pfffff.... beim näxten Mal tu ich da *richtig* Knobi rein :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Michael

Der *"Männer-Dip!"* ( #y  @ Sylverpasi |motz: )war echt vom feinsten, ich musste allerdings Samstag aufer Couch ratzen :q ... Und meine Mum meinte eben das ich immernoch Restknoblauch am Start habe |uhoh:  :m !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Na zu weich war ich ja wohl gar nicht. Habe 4 mal Nachschlag verlangt!!! löl aber Marcy.... trotz der Vorkenntnis, dass ich auch auf dem Sofa schlafen muss, kam es ganz anders. Ich sollte sogar kuscheln kommen mmuuuahhhhhh...!!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

da guck sich doch bitte mal einer das bescheuerte bild von marci an '!!!!!!
ich wollte nur mal kurz anmerken dass der vogel zum big game angeln fährt in komplett weissen klamotten !!!!
wo ist denn das homer bild marci ?
wieso ist das nicht drinnen ?


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So Jungs da bin auch ich mal wieder !! Ich hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert . Er nimmt die kaputte zurück aber die zweite nicht !! Ich muß die irgendwie loswerden ,weil ich ja auch Shimano umrüsten will !! Also haben will ich die Rute nicht mehr , hab irgendwie kein Vertrauen mehr zu den Dingern !!


" Der Männer Dip " war echt der Hammer !! Da passt noch mehr Knoblauch !!
Ich hab mir das Rezept mal geben lassen und werd den demnächt mal selber machen !!

@ Sylverpasi - meld dich mal bei mir ! Ist wichtig !!


MfG Maik


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> zum big game angeln fährt in komplett weissen klamotten !!!!


 Würde ich ähnlich machen und mir dabei tiiiiiersich die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen lassen :g :g :g 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: _*JEDES* _Avatar ist besser als das beknackte Federviech #y


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> So Jungs da bin auch ich mal wieder !! Ich hab gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert . Er nimmt die kaputte zurück aber die zweite nicht !! Ich muß die irgendwie loswerden ,weil ich ja auch Shimano umrüsten will !! Also haben will ich die Rute nicht mehr , hab irgendwie kein Vertrauen mehr zu den Dingern !!
> 
> 
> " Der Männer Dip " war echt der Hammer !! Da passt noch mehr Knoblauch !!
> Ich hab mir das Rezept mal geben lassen und werd den demnächt mal selber machen !!
> 
> @ Sylverpasi - meld dich mal bei mir ! Ist wichtig !!
> 
> 
> MfG Maik


 
hallo maik,
dann sag dem typen dass du nochmal losgezogen bist um nochmal zu werfen, und dann ist dir die zweite auch zerschossen.
das machst du natürlich auch einfach,aber hängts 50 gramm mehr ran als erlaubt und ziehst den knüppel voll durch.
haftung für die aktion übernehme ich aber nicht :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich würde das aber erst machen, wenn ich die Zusage habe, dass er die dann auch zurücknimmt...

@Marci: Kommst Du denn eigentlich am Do. mit?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Würde ich ähnlich machen und mir dabei tiiiiiersich die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen lassen :g :g :g
> 
> Gruß
> Michael
> 
> P.S.: _*JEDES* _Avatar ist besser als das beknackte Federviech #y


 

SÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜß mein kleines küken oder :q :q :q 

aber mal spaß beiseite. so ne aktion mit den weissen klamotten hätte von mir kommen können. und da dann immer alle auf mir rumhacken, muss ich auch jetzt mal auf marci den höhn fallen lassen. 
sonst bin ja meistens ich derjenige der kein fettnäpfchen auslässt


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich habe auch gerade mal auf den Vogel umgerüstet


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leutz. Sorry, dass ich mich erst heute wieder melde. ABER es hat mich sowieso KEINER vermisst #d:c#d!!!!!!! Ich liege seit dem Abend nach dem Event totkrank im Bett. Wahrscheinlich war es der Dipp von Micha, denn ich bekam auf der Rückfahrt tierische Halsschmerzen + übelsten Nachgeschmack..... Naja 2 Tage stramm im Bett gelegen und heute geht es wieder..... Aber ich werd mich jetzt wieder hinlegen!!! TÜS.......


 
Also ich muss ja nun mal für Dennis eine Lanze brechen.

Auf der Rückfahrt von Lippe ging es mir auch noch gut. Kaum zuhause angekommen fing es an: Hals kratzen, Nase lief. Seit Sonntag hab ich Fieber, und heute morgen um 5:00h waren es auch noch kanpp 39 Grad.
Bei mir lag es aber daran, dass ich beim Casting mal für 10 Minuten die Jacke ausgezogen hatte... #q 

@ Dennis: Gute Besserung#6 

@ MichaelB: Dein Dipp war nicht wirklich Schuld, der war super, aber Du hast ja schon angedroht, dass es NOCH BESSER geht... warten wir es ab!:q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Gott sei dank bin ich nicht der einzige!!! Aber es lag bestimmt nicht an dem Dipp!!!!!
Ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

...und ich hab noch gesagt, Du sollst mich nicht küssen, aber DU musstest mich ja unbedingt zum Abschied abschlabbern...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wat...IIIICHHH???? Du konntest es doch selbst nicht abwarten!!! Jetzt bin ich wieder schuld! Pahh!!! Wehe ich bin jetzt schwanger......Zieh Dich warm an!!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wat...IIIICHHH???? Du konntest es doch selbst nicht abwarten!!! Jetzt bin ich wieder schuld! Pahh!!! Wehe ich bin jetzt schwanger......Zieh Dich warm an!!!


 
1. Ich knutsche NIE bei Ersten Date #d 
2. Solltest Du eigentlich Wissen, das man vom Knutschen nicht schwanger wird.
3. Das mit dem "warm" anziehen... na ich weiß nicht. :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also dennis. langsam glaube ich echt, dass du ne kleine schwule ader hast.
erst mit hauke, dann mit maik.... wer weiss was du mit männlichen fischen anstellst


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also dennis. langsam glaube ich echt, dass du ne kleine schwule ader hast.
> erst mit hauke, dann mit maik.... wer weiss was du mit männlichen fischen anstellst



ALTER SCHWEDE AAAAGA!!!! Jetzt bin ich aber platt! Nie nicht hab ich ne warme ADER!!! Schau Dir lieber das Foto im Foto-Thread von Hauke an. Dann weißt Du was ne sch.....Ader ist  :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennis, das Foto ist der Hammer!!!   Das ist 2 Jahre alt und meine Frauen fanden das immer alle oberklasse!! 

Du machst mich gerade sehr, sehr sauer...

Achso, seit dem Event juckt mir die Lippe, Dennis hat mir wieder seinen Herpes übertragen....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich knutsche NIE bei Ersten Date #d
> 2. Solltest Du eigentlich Wissen, das man vom Knutschen nicht schwanger wird.
> 3. Das mit dem "warm" anziehen... na ich weiß nicht. :q



Boahhhh! Das ist ja jetzt hier ne einzige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, das Foto ist der Hammer!!!   Das ist 2 Jahre alt und meine Frauen fanden das immer alle oberklasse!!
> 
> Du machst mich gerade sehr, sehr sauer...
> 
> Achso, seit dem Event juckt mir die Lippe, Dennis hat mir wieder seinen Herpes übertragen....



Dann müsstest Du auch Penisherpes haben!!!!  :q  :q  :q 
Deine FRAUEN??? Bist Du nicht noch jung......... Wer hatte mir das doch gleich erzählt????  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, wer austeilt....


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Unglaubliche Zustände hier!!!!!

Ich sach ma "Moin"! :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sodom und Gomorra....


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Boahhhh! Das ist ja jetzt hier ne einzige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


 
Es musste ja mal jemand mit der Wahrheit raukommen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sind irgendwie gerade alle Laberbacken on wa....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

scheint so


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Aga, Dennis ist böse


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennis ist böse? Ich denk er ist krank...? 
Er kann aber auch ein Mädchen sein...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dennis ist ein Mädchen...Dennisline


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

oha die anderen halten uns bestimmt alle für bekloppt.
was hier heute abgeht....


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wat'n hin und her gehüpfe hier! *kopfschüttel* |krach: 

Reicht das nicht, daß wir den einen Threat schon versauen??? :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Versauen? Neee, so kann man das nicht nennen...

@Aga: *Zustimm*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wat bin ich??? BÖSE????? Böse Mö..!!! Nienicht bin ich böse..Auf wen denn? 
@Hauke, der weibliche Name für Dennis lautet Denise und nicht Dennisline! Goooooott!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nagut, dann Denise...


----------



## Plünnfischer

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo,
ich hatte heute morgen schon mal gepostet,aber mein thread ist wohl untergegangen.Ich wollte Euch fragen,was denn so Rutenmäßig die Bringer waren?Besonders würde mich Eure Meinung über die 2-teilige Cormoran Titanium Black star interessieren.Hat die jemand geschmissen,und kann was dazu sagen?
@heiliger Johannanke für die Antwort.Mein Interesse gilt auch der 2-teiligen Cormoran.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders würde mich Eure Meinung über die 2-teilige Cormoran Titanium Black star interessieren.


 
Kann ich nix zu sagen...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
Hauke anfürsich warste mir sympatisch , aber was ist das für ein Bild unter Deinem Namen ? :q . Es reicht doch wenn ich es mir zuhause anhören muß und jetzt auch im Board ?   :q . Ach ja hoffe Björn hat Dir meine Abwesenheit erklärt . 



Gruß aus Eutin


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Plünnfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hatte heute morgen schon mal gepostet,aber mein thread ist wohl untergegangen.Ich wollte Euch fragen,was denn so Rutenmäßig die Bringer waren?Besonders würde mich Eure Meinung über die 2-teilige Cormoran Titanium Black star interessieren.Hat die jemand geschmissen,und kann was dazu sagen?
> @heiliger Johannanke für die Antwort.Mein Interesse gilt auch der 2-teiligen Cormoran.
> Gruß
> Marco


 

also die 2 teiligen blackstar sind super ruten !!!
da kann man nichts dran meckern.
oder die aero technium von shimano. die sind ebenfalls der bringer schlechthin.
ich habe beide schon geschmissen,mich dann aber damals für die shimanos entschieden.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Was los hier? Schreibt keiner mehr Unsinn?????


----------



## Plünnfischer

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Agalatze,
Danke für die Antwort.Das die Shimanos super Ruten sind,weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Allerdings kommt mir von Shimano nichts mehr ins Haus,nicht wegen mangelnder Qualiät,sondern wegem dem Service im Garantiefall.Ich hatte deswegen bösen Stress mit Shimano Deutschland.
Ich möchte die Comoran Rute gerne mal in Augenschein nehmen,allerdings habe ich bei keinem Händler in meiner Nähe (Kiel) die Ruten gesehen.Weiß hier vielleicht jemand einen Händler im Norddeutschen Raum,der die Cormora Black Star Titanium Surf im Laden stehen hat?
Danke
Marco


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

schreib doch mal marcel1409 an. der hat sie auf jedenfall.
was ich aber weiss,ist dass die 2 teiligen nur in sehr geringer auflage produziert wurden sind. das war wohl ne art versuch wie 2 teilige in der nachfrage stehen.

mit dem problem bei shimano ist natürlich bitter. ich kann mich da nicht beschweren. shimano hat,wenn was war immer anstandslos ersetzt. ist auch ne frage wie gut oder schlecht dein händler kontakte hat. bei marcel bin ich da bestens bedient. das klappt immer vom feinsten. mit cormoran habe ich selber keine erfahrungen.


----------



## Plünnfischer

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo,besten Dank erstmal.Habe Marcel eine PM gesendet.
Marco


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Leute,

bin gestern gut zu Hause gelandet.
10:10 Uhr bin ich eingeflogen.
Die Fahrt verliev  relativ reibungslos. Außer daß mein Wischwaschwasser alle war.

War doch ein gelungener Tag.

Noch mal schöne Grüße und ein Dankeschön an Alle die mitgewirkt haben.
Nun muß ich leider eine Weile davon zähren, denn zum nächsten Training am 03.pack ich wohl nicht.

Das mit den Fischen war auch nicht soo schlimm.
Ich hatte ja die holländischen Fischi's "van den Andern" und die schmeckten bekanntlich genau so gut.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Waldi. Hast Du tatsächlich Fischi´s geschenkt bekommen???? Klasse is dat..!!!


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mann Mann ! So wird der Thread versaut wenn man nur mal kurz Mittagschlaf macht !!

Also ich kann nicht bestätigen das Dennis warm sein soll !! Mich hat er jedenfalls nicht angefallen !!

@ Aga : So lichtes Jahr wie ich gedacht habe hast du ja nicht ! Hast doch noch sehr volles Haar !!:g 

Also auf jedenfall muß das Treffen wiederholt werden ! Aber bitte am WE !!
Denn ich muß leider die Woche über Arbeiten !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

oha das tat guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !!!
danke !
jaja der blöde dennis hat sowieso erstmal verschissen. pöh !!!
das ganze muss hundert pro wiederholt werden


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oha das tat guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !!!
> danke !
> jaja der blöde dennis hat sowieso erstmal verschissen. pöh !!!
> das ganze muss hundert pro wiederholt werden




Waaaat muss ich da lesen? Der blöde Dennis??? Nun Aga... wenn Sie es wünschen werde ich ..........................  #h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

pah ! jetzt ist maik mein freund und nicht mehr du !
ich zick hier jetzt ne runde rum 
lol....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Aga dann sollten Sie den Maik mal fragen, mit wem er was am WE unternimmt HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAA Sie Zicke Sie.............


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aga : So lichtes Jahr wie ich gedacht habe hast du ja nicht ! Hast doch noch sehr volles Haar !!:g


 
Du kannst ruhig ehrlich sein....  
Ich hab meine Mütze ja den ganzen Tag aufgelassen, ansonsten kommt mir Aga, was das Haupthaar betrifft, sehr ähnlich!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass bei Dir kein einziges Haar unter der Mütze hervorschielt......


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Denise: Wer wenig Haare auf dem Kopf hat, macht lediglich mehr Platz für sein hübsches Gesicht.

Nicht wahr Aga ????  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Denise: Wer wenig Haare auf dem Kopf hat, macht lediglich mehr Platz für sein hübsches Gesicht.
> 
> Nicht wahr Aga ????  :q



Bei Dir mag das ja stimmen Micky, aber bei Aga weiß ich nicht soo...... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

na mal spaß beiseite.
aber eigentlich müssten wir echt mal einen trinken gehen mit ein paar leutchen oder was meinst du ?


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab da ein paar Bilder von Micky von vor ein paar Jahren...ich sag nur die volle Haarpracht!!!

Aber in den letzten JAhren durch zuviel|kopfkrat  und #q und #2  und #x (mit Handy) wurde der Bestand arg dezimiert!!! Es kann also jeden treffen!!! Was da hilft ist viel frische Luft für die Kopfhaut!!! Und wo bekommt man das mehr als am Strand, gell?#6 #6 #6


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das wäre mal ne Idee ! 
Wir haben ja in Kiel genügend nette Läden !!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre mal ne Idee !
> Wir haben ja in Kiel genügend nette Läden !!



Damit DU schön besoffen ins Bett fallen kannst und wir noch Stunden fahren müssen... Ja ne is richtig..... Das passiert schön auf neutralem Boden..... :q


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja das das kommt war mir schon klar !! Also du kannst ja bei mir bleiben !! Kannst denn im Arbeitszimmer pennen !!


Was wäre denn neutraler Boden ?? Oder wir fahren nach Hamburg auf die Reeperbahn !!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> na mal spaß beiseite.
> aber eigentlich müssten wir echt mal einen trinken gehen mit ein paar leutchen oder was meinst du ?


 
Mit Sicherheit würden "Grillhu.. & Friends" dabei sein! #g #2


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

na Ihr Haar-Monster, da habt _*Ihr*_ ja das richtige Thema...   aber ich lerne immer gern dazu  |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelBna Ihr Haar-Monster schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr*[/i] ja das richtige Thema...  aber ich lerne immer gern dazu |rolleyes


 
Früher oder später holt die Haarfee auch Deine Löckchen.... :q


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Oder wir warten ab bis die Temperaturen etwas wärmer sind und machen denn irgendwo am Strand ne Beach Party !

Da stört uns keiner beim Grillen und Saufen !! Da können einige auch abkacken und :v ohne das es jemanden stört !!

Die die weniger trinken können vielleicht auch nebenbei angeln und den ein oder anderen Fisch verhaften !!


MfG Maik


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

das wäre ne fette idee !!!
oder mal in irgendwo vorher im warmen treffen.
also nicht an der frischen luft.
seid ihr hin und wieder in discos ?


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin


@ Audigott

Ey, ne Beachparty???

Da bin ich auch dabei, son bischen Trinken und nebenbei noch was verhaften.

coole Idee.

katze


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

naja im sommer sind die fangaussichten leider ziemlich beschissen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das mit dem Treffen ist wirklich mal ne gute Idee, dann können wir mal richtig zusammen einen heben... #g Aufm Kiez wäre doch gut, da geht am meisten....

@Horni: Naja, gesagt hat er es bestimmt, aber hilf mir: Warum?


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin


@ Aga

hast recht was die Fänge angeht aber pardie is ja auch was!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> naja im sommer sind die fangaussichten leider ziemlich beschissen...



Du hast die Aale vergessen


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

aber leider sin nicht so massig aale da.
jedenfalls bringt das im frühjahr in der brandung mehr spaß.
nur-hauptsache paaaaarty und bierchen


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Klaro. Ich denke wir können auch mal was ohne Angeln machen, einfach nur Disse und Party...oder?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

jo genau sowas dachte ich mir...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Finde ich gut! Hamburg und dann aufn Kiez ist doch mal ne Maßnahme...muss dann aber irgendwo pennen, denn mit Alk fahre ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

wieso denn hamburg ?
gibt doch auch genug bei euch auf der ecke !
kiez ist nicht so mein ding.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, oder so. Klar, Discos haben wir hier auch mehr als genug... an was dachtet ihr denn so?


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

also mir ist das total latte.
kneipen oder sowas kenne ich nicht soviel auf eurer ecke.
nur in neustadt kenne ich da was.
discos könnte man atrium,abaco,bambu oder sowas nehmen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dann am ehesten das Atrium...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

von mir aus gerne.
ich lass mich dann von ne chica mitnehmen und brauch nicht´fahren


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Auch ne Möglichkeit... Ich wohne ja fast um die Ecke, da ist das nicht so tragisch, selbst wenn mir da keine gefällt...


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moinsen,

bei allen Spässken hier würde mich interessieren, ob ihr ein Vergleichswerfen mit und ohne Montage bzw. Mono und Geflecht gemacht habt und zu welchen Unterschieden es ggf. gekommen ist.

Hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Treffen dabei sein kann.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Also zum Thema Party/Likörchen/Lokation:*

Oldenburg hat mit dem *Silo* wohl den absolut BESTEN Ort zum abfeiern und Likörchen trinken#2. In Fachkreisen wird der Laden nicht umsonst "Genickschussbar" genannt!|muahah:  <-- war auch schon Anlaufpunkt der einen oder anderen "*FRC*-Sitzung"! |supergri
Zudem haben die Humane Preise für ANSTÄNDIGE Mischungen (da mixt der Chef noch selber), zentrale Lage. Schlafmöglichkeiten würden sich mit Sicherheit auch bei unserer "Grillh.re" ergeben, der wohnt quasi gleich um die Ecke...

Während Dennis (Denise) im Gebüsch am :v  ist, können wir direkt nebenan auf das Firmengelände von Dieter Eisele und ne "Werksbesichtigung" machen. #6


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> schreib doch mal marcel1409 an. der hat sie auf jedenfall.
> was ich aber weiss,ist dass die 2 teiligen nur in sehr geringer auflage produziert wurden sind. das war wohl ne art versuch wie 2 teilige in der nachfrage stehen.
> 
> mit dem problem bei shimano ist natürlich bitter. ich kann mich da nicht beschweren. shimano hat,wenn was war immer anstandslos ersetzt. ist auch ne frage wie gut oder schlecht dein händler kontakte hat. bei marcel bin ich da bestens bedient. das klappt immer vom feinsten. mit cormoran habe ich selber keine erfahrungen.



Moin,
die 2-oder 3-teiligen Black Star Ruten sind ab März wieder lieferbar,
laut Aussage von Comoran aber das kann sich auch noch verschieben,
irgendwie kommt mir die Ausage bekannt vor,habe auf die 3-teilige
auch 12 !!! Wochen warten müssen  |uhoh: 


Der Service von Comoran im Garantiefall ist 1a #6 



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Also zum Thema Party/Likörchen/Lokation:*
> 
> Oldenburg hat mit dem *Silo* wohl den absolut BESTEN Ort zum abfeiern und Likörchen trinken#2. In Fachkreisen wird der Laden nicht umsonst "Genickschussbar" genannt!|muahah:  <-- war auch schon Anlaufpunkt der einen oder anderen "*FRC*-Sitzung"! |supergri
> Zudem haben die Humane Preise für ANSTÄNDIGE Mischungen (da mixt der Chef noch selber), zentrale Lage. Schlafmöglichkeiten würden sich mit Sicherheit auch bei unserer "Grillh.re" ergeben, der wohnt quasi gleich um die Ecke...
> 
> Während Dennis (Denise) im Gebüsch am :v  ist, können wir direkt nebenan auf das Firmengelände von Dieter Eisele und ne "Werksbesichtigung" machen. #6



NANANANAAAA da verwechselst Du mich aber mit dem Hauke, denn der muss immer  :v  :v  :v , wenn es zu viel Allohol gibt!!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mutiert jetzt dieser Threat zum Alloholleichen-Postwettbewerb |kopfkrat  :m ?!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich würde das auch gerne wissen! Wo hab ich mich geoutet????? Ich wüsste nicht wo....?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Dennis: Dir sollte doch bekannt sein: Der liebe Gott weiß ALLES, aber Boardies wissen immer noch ne Ecke mehr... :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Dennis: Das vermuten wir einfach....

@Micky: Das Silo ist jawohl ein absoluter Assischuppen....Ist das Dein Ernst? 

@sunny: Naja, mit Geflecht habe ich persönlich meinen Weitenrekord aufgestellt, im Schnitt lag ich aber auch immer so um die 15, 20 Meter weiter als mit der Mono....


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre ne fette idee !!!
> oder mal in irgendwo vorher im warmen treffen.
> also nicht an der frischen luft.
> seid ihr hin und wieder in discos ?


 

Moin Aga,
mal wieder im "Nightfever"?:q :q Paß bloß auf,das Du nicht angebaggert wirst.Als Mann ist man heutzutage nur noch Freiwild für die Bräute. 

Gruß
Coasthunter #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Dennis: @Micky: Das Silo ist jawohl ein absoluter Assischuppen....Ist das Dein Ernst?


 
Assischuppen? Das war er vielleicht früher mal, inzwischen ist das zwar immer noch kein Vergleich zu anderen Läden (da kann man auch nix mit vergleichen ), aber zum abfeiern das Beste Loch was ich kenne !!! #g


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Quatsch! Du verwechselst mich nur.......


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mahlzeit!

Was geht denn hier schon wieder ab? 
Micky...das ist wohl nicht Dein Ernst, daß wir uns alle im SILO treffen und dort abfeiern?????? Ich meine, gut, wenn die Mädels hier nur am :v sind, dann lieber dort als bei MIR!!! :q 
Wenn das nu unter Zeitdruck passieren soll, dann muß wohl SILO (oder ähnliche Löcher) her. Aber wenn wir noch abwarten können, bis er wärmer ist, da schließe ich mich vorangegangenen Meinungen an, direkt nach'n Strand hin zu fahren! Da is immer gut, net woahr, Timo? #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> zum abfeiern das Beste *Loch * was ich kenne !!! #g



Da kenn ich andere Löcher, wo ich lieber abfeiern würde, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine.... :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Da kenn ich andere Löcher, wo ich lieber abfeiern würde, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine.... :q  :q  :q




Wo ist der BFF


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nicht schon wieder DAS Thema!!! |krach: 

Hatten wir die Sache nicht stillgelegt? Das führt nur wieder zu Mißverständnissen!!! :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, ist doch lustig


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

:q:q:q:q:q:q|sagnix


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß gerade IHR das lustig findet!!! :m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Zum Weglachen


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> Micky...das ist wohl nicht Dein Ernst, daß wir uns alle im SILO treffen und dort abfeiern?????? Ich meine, gut, wenn die Mädels hier nur am :v sind, dann lieber dort als bei MIR!!! :q


 
So war das inhaltlich auch gemeint... Mit der Strandgeschichte (wenn es wärmer ist) schließe ich mich aber grundsätzlich auch an! #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Shorty77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß gerade IHR das lustig findet!!! :m



Wat wie warum????


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ey, ich hab MIttagspause...und womit verbringe ich die??? BOARDSUCHT sach ich da nur!!!! Strandfete geht gut ab...wir haben da einen bei uns in der Ecke, der ist weit ab vom Schuß und weit weg von den Touris...waren bestimmt gute Partys da, wenn man sich bloß erinnern könnte.
Nene, kann mich erinnern...Grillhure auch, aber erzählen tun wir hier bestimmt nichts davon...Unser Ruf könnte arg gefährdet werden, gell Dicker`???


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, ich hab MIttagspause...und womit verbringe ich die??? BOARDSUCHT sach ich da nur!!!! Strandfete geht gut ab...wir haben da einen bei uns in der Ecke, der ist weit ab vom Schuß und weit weg von den Touris...waren bestimmt gute Partys da, wenn man sich bloß erinnern könnte.
> Nene, kann mich erinnern...Grillhure auch, aber erzählen tun wir hier bestimmt nichts davon...Unser Ruf könnte arg gefährdet werden, gell Dicker`???


 
Oh ja, mir ist da EINIGES zu Ohren gekommen, aber mein *FRC-Schweigekodex* halte ich ein !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jetzt schweigen die auch noch...tststst


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Timmy4903 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, ich hab MIttagspause...und womit verbringe ich die??? BOARDSUCHT sach ich da nur!!!! Strandfete geht gut ab...wir haben da einen bei uns in der Ecke, der ist weit ab vom Schuß und weit weg von den Touris...waren bestimmt gute Partys da, wenn man sich bloß erinnern könnte.
> Nene, kann mich erinnern...Grillhure auch, aber erzählen tun wir hier bestimmt nichts davon...Unser Ruf könnte arg gefährdet werden, gell Dicker`???



Der Ruf ist doch eh schon im Arsch, dank Deiner Rattenfobie (schreibt man das so  |kopfkrat ).....!!!! :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Schweigen ist "GOLD". ABER ich hab noch gar nicht erfahren, was das mit dem FRC auf sich hat...... Micky...Erklärbär!!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@ Den(n)is(e): Hab Dir gerade ne Email geschrieben...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Alles klar Mickymaus! Jetzt weiß ich auch was dat is....Thanks.....!!!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ruf ist doch eh schon im Arsch, dank Deiner Rattenfobie (schreibt man das so |kopfkrat ).....!!!! :q #h


 
Den(n)is(e): Ich bring Dir am Donnerstag mal ne kleine Spinne mit... und ein Video: Arachnophobia |scardie:

Na, geht Dein Popöchen schon auf Grundeis???|scardie: :q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Mickymaus...Nee lass mal ich könnte sonst komische Zuckungen bekommen. ABER JETZT MAL IM ERNST. Die Spinne hatte wirklich riiiiiiesen Augen, sonst wäre ich nicht so abgegangen.....


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mickymaus...Nee lass mal ich könnte sonst komische Zuckungen bekommen. ABER JETZT MAL IM ERNST. Die Spinne hatte wirklich riiiiiiesen Augen, sonst wäre ich nicht so abgegangen.....


 
Wie riiiiiiiesig können schon die Augen einer nordeuropäischen Spinne sein, die (wohlbemerkt) im Winter und den derzeitigen Temparaturen draußen in Strandnähe ist? ;+ 

Dein neuer Name "Den(n)is(e) kommt wirklich nicht von ungefähr... oder Hauke, was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dein Name "Mickymaus" kommt auch nicht von ungefähr........


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Name "Mickymaus" kommt auch nicht von ungefähr........


 
Na erzähl... bin mächtig gespannt auf Deine "Geschichte" !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nee ich sag jetzt nichts mehr!!!!


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jetzt mal ne sachliche Frage ...  Hat sich einer von Euch mal mit der Avet SX versucht?  Wenn ja, wie sind die Versuche verlaufen ?

Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ne sachliche Frage ...  Hat sich einer von Euch mal mit der Avet SX versucht? Wenn ja, wie sind die Versuche verlaufen ?
> 
> Gruß Jetblack


 
Frag mal Abumann, der hatte die letzten Samstag zwischen den Händen...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also ich breche da mal eine Lanze mit Micky, auch wenn ich gar nicht weiß was das mit der Spinne auf sich hat... Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Klärt mich mal auf...!

Was es mit diesem FRC auf sich hat, interessiert mich auch - Micky, klär´mich doch auch mal auf...


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ne sachliche Frage ...  Hat sich einer von Euch mal mit der Avet SX versucht?  Wenn ja, wie sind die Versuche verlaufen ?
> 
> Gruß Jetblack



Moin Jetblack,
wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, hat sich so richtig keiner "getraut" mit der Multi zu werfen.   .
Sie würde aber im trocknen Zustand begutachtet.
Hoffe Abumann kann noch was zur Wurfeigenschaft sagen.


----------



## Jetblack

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Schade eigentlich - dafür hatte ich sie Euch doch geschickt. Naja, evtl. kommt ja noch ein Feedback.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Jetblack,

hatte meine AVET MXJ 4.5 auch mit ,wollte eigentlich auch damit unbedingt
werfen,bin aber nicht zum werfen gekommen da ich erst um 14.00
am Platz war und da war schon aufbruch zum Strand,
hab ich selber verbockt bin am Abend vorher an unserem Norwegenabend
unplanmäßig :q  versackt :q 

Werd aber in den nächsten Wochen Wurfproben machen
und Dir berichten.

Ansonsten verkommt der Thread hier ja zu einem Privatchat
von Kindern

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten verkommt der Thread hier ja zu einem Privatchat
> von Kindern
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Sofern hier Beiträge und Fragen (zum eigentlichen Thema) nicht untergebuttert werden, halte ich so eine pauschale Aussage für etwas unüberlegt. #d 

Aber zu diesem Thema gibt es ja inzwischen einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich - dafür hatte ich sie Euch doch geschickt. Naja, evtl. kommt ja noch ein Feedback.


 Für mich sind Multi´s eher die Exoten unter den Rollen und da ich an meinen Stationärrollen bisher nichts auszusetzen haben, was ich mir von einer Multi als Verbessertung verspreche, bleibt es bei dem angesprochnen exotischen Charme - ich denke mal, es geht vielen / den meisten Brandungsanglern so.

Bei nächsten Surf-Casting kann das aber schon ganz anders aussehen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da stimme ich Dir zu Michi !!!

Ich hab die Multirolle auch nur ganz erfürchtig angeschaut, aber damit werfen? #d 
Ich bin froh gewesen mein eigenes Material mal auf Herz und Nieren testen zu können und habe auch nicht mal die Möglichkeit genutzt, um eine von Marcy´s Ruten zu testen.

Ich werd es mir für das nächste Casting auf die Fahne schreiben, mal mit ner Multi zu werfen. Dazu werde ich mir aber von Abumann noch mal den einen oder anderen Tipp holen. Ich muss nur vorher mal mit meiner Versicherung sprechen, für welche Schäden die aufkommen, denn ich kann für eine vorgeschriebene Wurfrichtung nicht garantieren... :q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern hier Beiträge und Fragen (zum eigentlichen Thema) nicht untergebuttert werden, halte ich so eine pauschale Aussage für etwas unüberlegt. #d
> 
> Aber zu diesem Thema gibt es ja inzwischen einen eigenen Thread.




Das, mit dem nicht unterbuttern, ist so aber auch nicht ganz richtig. Siehe meine Frage Seite 50 ganz oben. Bisher habe ich noch keine Antwort gesehen.

Habe mich deshalb schon an einer der Teilnehmer direkt gewendet.

sunny


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also Sunny, was ist denn das bitte in #743, wenn es keine Antwort auf Deine Frage ist....  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hallo Jetblack, #h 

entschuldige, hatte den Bericht über die Avet kurzzeitig verdrängt  , aber hier isser:

Erster Eindruck: bildhübsche Rolle, massiv gebaut, nichts wackelt, aber relativ schwer für eine Brandungsmulti.
Marcel hatte dankenswerterweise Schnur aufgespult, also wollte ich mich auch mal dranmachen; ich habe sie auf die Shimano Antares ( zweiteilig, mit Multiberingung ) geschraubt, fühlte sich immer noch recht schwer an. Da ich nicht wusste, wieviele Bremsklötze drin sind, erstmal ein vorsichtiger Wurf, und siehe da: gut zu kontrollieren, relativ weit, aber zu stark gebremst. Leider kann man die Seitenplatten nicht so einfach abschrauben wie bei abus, daher wollte ich nicht mit Schraubenzieher an die Rolle ran, um einen Bremsklotz rauszunehmen, womit die Rolle wohl noch weiter geschmissen hätte, also habe ich einfach so ein paar Würfe gemacht: alle locker über 100 Meter, Spitze mit der Einstellung und einfachem Bodenabwurf: 130 Meter; mit anderer Technik und vor allem weniger Fliehkraftbremse sind noch wesentlich weitere Würfe drin.
Einkurbeln: Um einfach so einzukurbeln, ist die Kurbel etwas zu groß für mich, aber sicher genau richtig, wenn es auf größere Fische geht, dafür erscheint für das deutsche Kleinfischangeln die Übersetzung zu niedrig.
Bremse / Freilauf: ich persönlich bevorzuge Knöpfe, um den Freilauf einzustellen, aber der Schieberegler ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und verrutscht auch sicher nicht, wenn man aus Versehen im Wurf dagegen kommt; sehr gut ist aber auf jeden Fall, daß der Freilauf nicht rausgeht, wenn man an die Kurbel kommt!
Fazit: ich fürchte, für das deutsche Brandungsangeln ist die Rolle zu schwer und massiv, außerdem etwas zu niedrig in der Übersetzung, wenn es aber auf größere Fische geht wie etwa beim Bootsangeln oder Brandungsangeln auf Haie und Rochen, scheint sie genau richtig zu sein; außerdem sieht sie so robust aus, daß sie wahrscheinlich auch sehr gut mit Geflochtener umgehen kann, wobei einige kleinere Multis gerne den Geist aufgeben. Nicht so gut hat mir gefallen, daß man schwer an die Wurfbremse rankommt, allerdings dürfte das kein so großer Nachteil sein, weil man die meist eh daheim einstellt und während des Angelns kaum verstellt, wenn es nicht gerade eine Magnetbremse mit Schieber oder Knopf ist.
Ich für meinen Teil finde die Rolle klasse, gerade auch weil ich mehrmals im Jahr Brandungsangeln auf Rochen und Conger gehe, fürchte aber, daß ich sie mir derzeit nicht leisten kann, zudem wird sie sicher unter Bootsanglern viele Freunde finden, unter den Brandungsanglern auf dem deutschen Markt aber leider wohl nicht.
Trotzdem vielen Dank, daß ich sie mal werfen konnte; ich werde sie sicher im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn ich mal wieder eine schwere Brandungsrolle für England brauche!

Ich hoffe, der Bericht sagt alles; wenn nicht, schick mir einfach eine Nachricht!
Vielen Dank nochmal und viele Grüße,

Dirk / Abumann


----------



## xbxmxnn

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Falls es nicht rübergekommen ist: TOLLE ROLLE!!!  :q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sunny, was ist denn das bitte in #743, wenn es keine Antwort auf Deine Frage ist....  |uhoh:  |uhoh:



Oh, entschuldige haukep. Die zwei Zeilen habe ich bei dem ganzen Geschwafel tatsächlich übersehen.  

Kommt hoffentlich nicht mehr vor.

sunny


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ohmann. Ich hör immer nur Privatchat von Kindern, Geschafel usw. Ich verspüre eine Großzahl von negativen Energien hier im BOARD von VIELEN Membern. Muss an der Langeweile liegen.....


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Thomas, alias HJ: Ich finde Deine Äußerung sehr daneben.....


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das mit den Kindern find ich auch total daneben !!!!!!|uhoh: 
Ich denke mit 21 , 23 und so weiter sind das keine Kinder mehr - Kinder sind meine Gören ( 2 ; 7;8;8;12 )|supergri :q 
Und was bin ich dann ????
Außerdem waren wir alle mal so alt - und was haben wir da gemacht ??? ZU Zeiten ohne PC ??? 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Kindern find ich auch total daneben !!!!!!|uhoh:
> Ich denke mit 21 , 23 und so weiter sind das keine Kinder mehr - Kinder sind meine Gören ( 2 ; 7;8;8;12 )|supergri :q
> Und was bin ich dann ????
> Außerdem waren wir alle mal so alt - und was haben wir da gemacht ??? ZU Zeiten ohne PC ???
> 
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Brandiangli



P....hefte gelesen und....... #6


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Thomas ,

ich gehe jetzt lieber in den Keller und versorge meine Wattwürmer ,
habe Bauchschmerzen vom lachen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> P....hefte gelesen und....... #6


 Mensch, da war doch was |rolleyes    |supergri 

Vielleicht sollte man den PC doch mal auslassen und statt wirr zu texten lieber mal |smash:  das soll ja ungemein beruhigend wirken :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@A.Bu: Sehr netter, trockener Humor  Naja, ging ja auch ganzschön heiß her hier  Jetzt ist es ja vorbei...hoffe ich


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @A.Bu: Sehr netter, trockener Humor  Naja, ging ja auch ganzschön heiß her hier  Jetzt ist es ja vorbei...hoffe ich


 
Hast Du ne Ahnung.  

*@ hauke:* 
1. Ist Dein Postfach wieder leer? Kam vorhin nix mehr durch.
2. Habt Ihr/Du schon einen Termin für ein nächstes Casting ins Auge gefasst? Ich hätt ja wieder Lust auf ne Bratwurst  :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du ne Ahnung.
> 
> *@ hauke:*
> 1. Ist Dein Postfach wieder leer? Kam vorhin nix mehr durch.
> 2. Habt Ihr/Du schon einen Termin für ein nächstes Casting ins Auge gefasst? Ich hätt ja wieder Lust auf ne Bratwurst  :q




Hey Micky  #h

Also, zu 1: JA  #6  zu 2: Ne, noch nicht, habt ihr denn Lust sowas nochmal zu machen? ;+  Ich wäre dafür, aber bitte im Frühjahr, wenn es ein wenig wärmer ist....


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

kurz und knapp: auf alle Fälle absolut und sofort dafür #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Super, Micha ist schonmal wieder am Start  Ich kann ja mal ne Umfrage machen, mach ich dann aber erst im Frühjahr oder?! Ist zu lange hin meint ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die anderen denken, aber wenn wir das Ende Februar wieder machen könnten, spricht doch eigentlich nichts dagegen?!?!?! :q #6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da ist es aber noch zu kalt und außerdem ist das zu nah...mir wäre mitte April lieber, habe ja auch am 14. Geburtstag


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin,
Ich wäre auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei #6 , nur diesmal ein bischen eher, war alles ein bischen stressig.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist es aber noch zu kalt und außerdem ist das zu nah...mir wäre mitte April lieber, habe ja auch am 14. Geburtstag


 
MIR soll es Recht sein... ich glaub da hast Du unser vollstes Vertrauen was die Orga betrifft !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

bei mir ginge es erst ab Mitte März wieder, vorher ist eine Menge Stress von wegen Fortbildung und so... und Anfang März ist der Stint am Start.

@Angelfiete: mit wem bist Du denn beim Casting gewesen? Bei mir war nix stressig  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Angelfiete: mit wem bist Du denn beim Casting gewesen? Bei mir war nix stressig



Mit einem Herrn B aus R.  

Ich bin halt nur zweimal zum Werfen gekommen(Eigenverschulden), wußte garnicht was ich zuerst machen soll. Gucken,-Begutachten,-Quatschen,-Werfen.......
Gibt halt leute da dauert (fast |kopfkrat )alles ein wenig länger #6 .


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

beim näxten Mal werden wir uns eben disziplinieren müssen und einfach mal eher den A**** aus dem Bett kriegen  
Und dann können wir uns schön ´nen Wolf werfen #h die Technium von Aga _*muß*_ doch entzwei zu kriegen sein |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Micha: Ich erinnere mich an einen Micha, der da gaaaanz vorsichtig geworfen hat, weil er keinen Vertrauen zu dem Gerät und/oder seinem Wurfstil hatte... Näxtes mal will ich Dich knüppeln ohne Ende sehen 

Also, ok, ich werde dann mal mit unserem Herren von und zu sprechen, was er dazu sagt, ist ja schließlich sein Land!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Micha: Ich erinnere mich an einen Micha, der da gaaaanz vorsichtig geworfen hat


 Huch, wer war das denn? |kopfkrat 
Ich hatte bloß mit der Rute von Aga sehr verhalten angefangen, man weiß ja nie...|uhoh: 



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> weil er keinen Vertrauen zu dem Gerät


Nö, ich weiß schon was meine antiquierten Peitschen verkraften können  



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> und/oder seinem Wurfstil hatte


Das sieht auf den ersten so aus, weil ich mit links werfe und mit rechts kurbel und muß daran liegen, daß ich das erste mal eine Angel in der Hand hielt, als es noch keine Rollen für Linkshänder gab - mal abgesehen von Kugellagern, Kohlefaser und geflochtener Schnur :m 
Von einem Wurfstil möchte ich aber trotzdem nicht reden, ich freue mich über jeden (halbwegs) weiten Wurf  



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Näxtes mal will ich Dich knüppeln ohne Ende sehen


Das soll los gehn |laola: 
Wie schon gesagt werde ich beim näxten mal deutlich früher vor Ort sein und mich dann auch mehr auf´s Werfen konzentrieren als auf´s Angeln danach #h 



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ok, ich werde dann mal mit unserem Herren von und zu sprechen, was er dazu sagt, ist ja schließlich sein Land!


 Na dann mal ergebensten Gruß an den ehrwürdigen Grafen :g :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

??????????????????

Was sind das hier für Abmachungen ohne den dicken Gockel??? |krach: 

Unglaublich!!! Ich bin dann natürlich auch wieder dabei! Und wenn Ihr ganz lieb bitte sagt und vernünftig bettelt, dann grill ich auch wieder! :q 
Aber dann wird auch mitgeangelt! Sowas laß ich mir kein zweites Mal entgehen. Auch wenn Ihr sogut wie nischt jefangen habt...aber darauf kommt's ja auch net immer an...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

eine Erkenntnis konnte ich letzten Samstag ja schon erlangen: mit Geflochtener geht es weiter #6 

Meine Fragen nun: 

welche Stärke wird empfohlen?
welche Stärke sollte die Keule haben?
gibt es brauchbare Alternativen zur Fireline?
wieviel Schnur nimmt man?
bringt übergangsweise eine geflochtene Keule an monofiler Hauptschnur schon was?
Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> eine Erkenntnis konnte ich letzten Samstag ja schon erlangen: mit Geflochtener geht es weiter #6
> 
> Meine Fragen nun:
> 
> welche Stärke wird empfohlen?
> welche Stärke sollte die Keule haben?
> gibt es brauchbare Alternativen zur Fireline?
> wieviel Schnur nimmt man?
> bringt übergangsweise eine geflochtene Keule an monofiler Hauptschnur schon was?
> Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Moin Michael,
ich fisch ne 15er bzw ne 13er (XDS) Fireline und als Keule nehm ich ne 32er Fireline. Als Alternative zur Fireline gibt es m.M nach nur die neue Quantum-Quatron, is aber noch teurer (Fliegt aber wie Hulle :m ). Ich hab immer 250 Meter drauf, damit ich sie nach ner Zeit noch umdrehen kann und wieder nagelneue Schnur hab (wenn sie neu ist fliegt sie besser)...
Zu deiner letzten Frage: " #6  Du wirst dich wundern wie weit die Mono fliegt wenn du ne geflochtene Keule ran knotest. Die Rute lädt sich viel mehr auf da die Dehnung der Keule fehlt. Du hast sofort Druck aufn Finger...

P.S. Soviel zum Thema "Es werden hier keine Fragen mehr beantwortet |motz: !!!"


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Marci: danke :m 

Dann werde ich doch Ende näxter Woche mal vorsprechen kommen wegen der Keule #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: hier werden sie bei _*allen*_ Fragen geholfen


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst dich wundern wie weit die Mono fliegt wenn du ne geflochtene Keule ran knotest. Die Rute lädt sich viel mehr auf da die Dehnung der Keule fehlt. Du hast sofort Druck aufn Finger...



Moin Moin,
kann ich nur bestätigen #6 , nach dem sich meine Keule im Baum versteckt hat, hat marci mir eine geflochtene rangetüttelt :m , einfach nur geil, ein himmel weiter unterschied.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

und mit was für einem Knoten verbindet man geflochtene Keule mit 30er Mono Hauptschnur? 
Karabinerwirbel an die Keule geknotet oder besser die no-knots Verbinder?
Gibt´s Keulen zu kaufen oder nimmt man einfach ein Ende von der großen Rolle?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und mit was für einem Knoten verbindet man geflochtene Keule mit 30er Mono Hauptschnur?


Guckst du 

Gerätetipps-Schlagschnurknoten

Der gute Jörg #6


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> und mit was für einem Knoten verbindet man geflochtene Keule mit 30er Mono Hauptschnur?
> Karabinerwirbel an die Keule geknotet oder besser die no-knots Verbinder?
> Gibt´s Keulen zu kaufen oder nimmt man einfach ein Ende von der großen Rolle?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Was für´n Knoten wurde ja schon geschrieben und zum Thema "No-Knots" möchte ich mich nicht äußern :v . Jeder vernümpftige Knoten hält mindestens genau so wenn nicht sogar besser... und als Keule nimmst du normale 32er Feuerleine :m ...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

ich fuchtel erst seit letztem Jahr mit 12er Geflecht herum... war das jetzt eine Einladung, mir ein paar g´scheite Knoten zeigen zu lassen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Immer gerne Michael, ich zeig sie dir wenn du das nächste mal bei mir bist. Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 vernümpftige Knoten für Geflecht...


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin!

Ich habe hier noch jede Menge Backing vom Fliegenfischen liegen. Könnte man das nicht auch als Schlagschnur nehmen???Hat das mal einer versucht?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich glob dat wird nischt, zuwenig Tragkraft... Wieviel lsb hat denn deine Backing?


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da muß ich mal schauen...weiß ich so nicht! Aber wenn genug , dann müßte das doch egentlich funzen,oder?

ICh glaub ich werde das mal auf ein Versuch drauf ankommen lassen...mal sehen!!!


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich hab mal geschaut. 13Kilo Tragkraft, wird eng!!!Ich lass das lieber sein...|abgelehn


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Zu dem Geflecht: Marci, was hälst Du denn von der Whiplash? Ich glaube der heilige Johann fischt die und ist total begeistert. Ich werde die wohl mal ausprobieren...was meinst Du?

Noch eines: Wärst Du auf einem neuen Casting wieder mit dabei? Würdest Du dann auch wieder Ruten mitbringen?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Zur Whiplash kann ich nur sagen das ich Anfangs begeistert war #6 , schön dünn 0,06 mm (glaubte ich zumindestens) und ne geile Tragkraft. Im trockenen Zustand flog sie auch wie Hulle, aber sobald sie nass ist klebt sie auf der Spule, da sie Wasser aufnimmt. Dann der Oberhohn!!! 0,06 mm!??? Nicht wirklich... Die is dicker als ne 15er Feuerleine, fast schon wie ne 17er... Die Maße haben die, glaub ich, gewürfelt #q ...

Zum Thema Event: Na klar bin ich dabei, aber nächstes Mal nimm ich nur Ruten mit, die auch jemand werfen will. Wir können ja ein Termin vereinbaren wenn es ein bischen wärmer ist als letztes mal |krank:  :m ...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo, das habe ich auch so vor, ich werde die Tage mal mit dem Gutsverwalter telefonieren, muss den nur mal erreichen - hab ja auch noch ne Flasche Wein hier, die ich gerne mal losschicken würde, wenn ich wüsste WOHIN


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wenn Du keinen erreichst, kannst Du die Buttel zu mir schicken


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du keinen erreichst, kannst Du die Buttel zu mir schicken


Du bist vielleicht ein Egoist... bist Du überhaupt schon aus dem "Milchalter" heraus? :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du keinen erreichst, kannst Du die Buttel zu mir schicken




Genau,ne Kollekte für den armen Dennis - soweit kommt das noch  |bla:  :q  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist vielleicht ein Egoist... bist Du überhaupt schon aus dem "Milchalter" heraus? :q



Ich wollte eigentlich, dass wir beide zusammen bei einem schönem lauschigen Brandungsangeln uns die Buttel teilen, selbstverständlich rein schwesterlich!!!


----------



## Shorty77

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Mädels! 
Was muß ich hier wieder lesen??? Micky, Du bist Dir auch für nichts zu billig, hmm? *püüüüh*
Die Sache mi dem "wenn's wärmer ist", ist wohl jetzt etwas weiter nach hinten verschoben, wa?


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte eigentlich, dass wir beide zusammen bei einem schönem lauschigen Brandungsangeln uns die Buttel teilen, selbstverständlich rein schwesterlich!!!


Wenn Du denn mal mitkommen würdest.... bisher hast Du ja immer nur zugeschaut! |krach:

@ Shorty: Zeiten ändern sich... und *schließlich *hab ich das noch unter dem "Schönwetter-Status" geschrieben!!! :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Naja, Dennis ist jetzt schon sehr warm.. Also ne, ich dachte so an die Gegend April/Mai, aber das liegt wie immer an der Boardie-Gemeinde. Da ja wohl doch einige Lust haben, sowas nochmal zu machen, werde ich mal demnächst wieder eine Abstimmung laufen lassen,wann es am besten passen würde.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Und wenn er seinen roten Einteiler trägt dann... ich muss es gar nicht weiter ausführen, ihr kennt ihn ja gut genug !!! :q


----------



## Louis

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Sollte das Event im nächsten Jahr wiederholt werden und eine ähnliche Erfolgsstory werden, wie so manch andere verrückte Geschichte hier im Board. 

Ein Tip für den Veranstaltungsort...

wir ziehen sowas im Betriebssport HH auf der Horner Rennbahn durch. Statt nach dem Werfen zu Angeln lieber einen Zug durch die Kultstadt HH zu machen hätte ja auch was.... #6

Gruß


Louis


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich habe jetzt endlich herausbekommen, wohin ich den Wein schicken kann....

Gutsverwaltung Waterneversdorf
Tiergarten 1a
24321 Waterneversdorf
z.H. Herrn Graf von Waldersee


Dann macht sich die Buddel mal die Tage auf die Reise!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn er seinen roten Einteiler trägt dann... ich muss es gar nicht weiter ausführen, ihr kennt ihn ja gut genug !!! :q




Wie meinst Du das? Ich kenn mich glaub ich doch nicht so genau nach Deinem Satz  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Dann macht sich die Buddel mal die Tage auf die Reise!


 Hmmmm.... an was erinnert mich das bloß... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

@Louis: nach dem Werfen einen Zug durch die Gemeinde zu machen hat schon was, ich wäre aber immer dafür, nach der Trockenübung an den Strand zu gehn - beim näxten Mal dann eben mit richtigen Brandungsverhältnissen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> beim näxten Mal dann eben mit richtigen Brandungsverhältnissen #6
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Und den richtigen Strand  #q  :q !!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Und den richtigen Strand #q :q !!!


Ihr beiden Spezialisten wolltet ja dringend zu zweit ans andere Ufer   und ich sach noch _bleibt hier_ sach ich, hier können wir jedenfalls zusammen nix fangen, aber nein... |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Stimmt Michael |supergri , hätt ich bloß auf dich gehört #6 ... Mir tuen immernoch die Füße weh vom laufen. Kommst du mit zum Tunke-Cup "Second Season"?


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Michael |supergri , hätt ich bloß auf dich gehört #6 ... Mir tuen immernoch die Füße weh vom laufen.


 Das haste jetzt davon 


			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du mit zum Tunke-Cup "Second Season"?


 Wenn´s passt - bislang gibt es aber noch kein date, oder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich glaub nicht, aber von mir aus können wir das demnächst in Angriff nehmen. Das kribbeln wird immer doller |uhoh: !!!


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Können wir ja gleich im Anschluss an die Veranstaltungs-Saison machen...?!

@Micha: Jo, sie ist jetzt zumindest schonmal verpackt und wenn ich es morgen schaffe geht sie auch auf die Reise. Du wirst Dich über die Verpackung wundern, aber den Spaß musste ich mir gönnen...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir ja gleich im Anschluss an die Veranstaltungs-Saison machen...?!


 Und das wäre ab wann? Ich habe keinen Plan, wann die ganzen events durch sind... und ab Mai geht es hier auf Aal und an der Küste endlich wieder auf Hornies #h 


			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> aber den Spaß musste ich mir gönnen...


 Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben |bla: 

@Kribbler: geht mir nicht anders  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@MichaB: So, die Dingelchen sind aufm Weg zu Dir und zum Grafen, hoffentlich habe ich auch die Packete richtig beschriftet


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @MichaB: So, die Dingelchen sind aufm Weg zu Dir und zum Grafen, hoffentlich habe ich auch die Packete richtig beschriftet


 
Wenn Du das Fläschchen so beschriftet hast, wie Du geworfen hast, dann muss er seine Pakete wohl im Baum suchen... :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also bei mir ist nur 1 mal die schnur in den Baum geweht du nase


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir ist nur 1 mal die schnur in den Baum geweht du nase


Du schickst ja auch nur *EIN* Paket ab...:m


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ne, eben nicht. Es sind 2


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

nicht daß das hier in Vergessenheit gerät  

@Hauke: hat der Graf schon seine Buddel? 
Mein Päckchen ist gestern angekommen :m was bekommst Du für Porto? Oder begleichen wir das mit einem Kaltgetränk beim nächsten gemeinsamen Angeln (Martins-Cup)? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ne, die Buddel ist zwar schon verpackt, aber ich komm wohl erst heute oder morgen zur Post...Porto? Ne, Kaltgetränk klingt besser  Aber irgendwie war es ja auch meine Schuld, dass ich das Ding jetzt hatte....


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

@Hauke
Oder am Freitag, da sparst du das Porto. #6 guckst du 

Möchte nur nicht wissen was bei der Post los ist.

@MichaelB
Erzähl mal was über die Verpackung von Hauke, bin ja irgendwie neugierig. |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jo, das ist eine gute Idee, ich werde das einfach am Freitag hinbringen, das ist gut!!


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@Hauke: gebongt :m 

@Florian: nöö, das bleibt unser kleines Geheimnis  

Aber was ist denn nun von wegen ein weiteres Mal auf der Wiese werfen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die Idee fand ich aber lustig, und der Postmensch bekam direkt Hunger..(


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Achso, wegen SCADW, ich bin am Planen, lass aber erstmal nen Monat oder so vertstreichen, ist sowieso zu kalt...


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> @Florian: nöö, das bleibt unser kleines Geheimnis



Ihr seit ja fiese :c  :c  :c


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Och Florian:  |pftroest:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, wegen SCADW, ich bin am Planen, lass aber erstmal nen Monat oder so vertstreichen, ist sowieso zu kalt...


Es soll ja nicht in Vergessenheit geraten....

Es wird/ist nun langsam aber deutlich wärmer, also WIE SCHAUTS AUS HAUKE???|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ist noch zu windig Micky.... Ab Mai würde ich mitmachen!


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das sollte ja auch nicht heißen, dass es morgen losgehen soll! Samstag würde reichen


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Vielleicht kann man das ja mit dem 2.Tunken-Cup verbinden. Hier ist Pfingsten angedacht.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Das wäre natürlich IDEAL...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Pfingsten hört sich gut an. Das wäre dann *SA, der 14.05.2005*!!!


----------



## Timmy4903

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Oh shit!
Pfingsten bin ich auf Mission(arstellung)sreise in den neuen Bundesländern unterwegs! Großeltern meiner Süßen besuchen! Hab aber schon zu hören bekommen, dass der hofeigene Tümpel gar nicht so klein sein soll  :q :q :q!!!

Bringt mich aber in Bezug auf Surfcasting nicht wirklich weiter #q 

Naja, ich kann ja noch hoffen...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

oh oh oh... warscheinlich kann ich da nicht oder nur vormittags... wie schon angekündigt #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ui, ihr seid ja fleißig dabei!  Ich werde das mal alles eruieren


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
über Pfingsten dürfe es ganz schön voll sein an der Küste . Touris sind da und auch Hornis  :q  und ich auch weil ich Hornis will  :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Pfingsten geht bei mir auch gar nicht. Da bin ich in Meschendorf bei Rerik.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wir können ja nen Wasserkugel-Weitwurf machen......


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,
bei mir geht es auch nicht, bin Pfingsten in DK und will ein paar Platte und Mefo´s jagen.  



Weis einer von euch wie es da mit Hornhechten aussieht(Gjerrild Strand/Nordlich 30km von Ebeltoft)???


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,


			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja nen Wasserkugel-Weitwurf machen......



Supie Idee Hauke , da bin ich dabei  :q  :q  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich glaube da haben wir aber keine Chance gegen Dich Micha, Du hast da wohl einfach die meiste Übung  #6


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*Surfcasting TEIL II ???*

Hauke, wie schauts aus?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Surfcasting TEIL II ???*
> 
> Hauke, wie schauts aus?



Und das mit Wasserkugel  |supergri  |supergri  und jetzt bin ich mal frech und frag ob wir das nicht mit Kiddis machen können ? Dann könnte ich meine Patenkinder der Aktion mitnehmen  #6 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

So  *nachlagerZeitmalwiedereinlogg  Darüber habe ich mir zugegeben noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, war in letzter Zeit auch noch nicht in der Brandung - aber generell könnte man das Mal wieder ins Auge fassen...

In den letzten Wochen war ich paarmal im Fehmarnsund und wir haben vom Boot aus auf Butt gefischt - also der Bestand an den Flachmännern scheint sich wieder gut erholt zu haben - ohne Ende Fisch im Sund...#6


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Und das mit Wasserkugel  |supergri  |supergri  und jetzt bin ich mal frech und frag ob wir das nicht mit Kiddis machen können ? Dann könnte ich meine Patenkinder der Aktion mitnehmen  #6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Klar, warum sollten die Kiddies nicht mitmachen können, kann man ja ne extra Bahn machen  :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Da isser wieder .... :m 

Wir könnten ja mal so in die Runde fragen wer wann Zeit hat, so dass wir nen ungefähren Termin zusammen bekommen. Sicher wird der eine oder andere dann leider nicht können, ,aber es ist nun mal schwer ALLE unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Eure Terminvorschläge also bitte hier posten und Hauke ggfs. unterstützen wo wir können. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Oh mein Gott! Wenns geht dann im Oktober, denn so kalt wie letztes Mal sollte es nicht sein.........


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott! Wenns geht dann im Oktober, denn so kalt wie letztes Mal sollte es nicht sein.........



Weichei  |supergri  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

ICh gehe mal davon aus, dass bei einigen der Oktober und November schon sehr verplant ist. Wir könnten doch den 2ten Tunk Cup von Aga und diesen Termin im Dezember bündeln, oder nicht???


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Weichei  |supergri  |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Langsam aber sicher gehst Du mir aufm Sack.... :q  :q  :q  :m


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei |supergri |supergri


 Recht hat er.... |supergri  |supergri  Dennis kann dann ja im Auto warten bis wir fertig sind. #6 

Die Idee mit dem Tunken-Cup finde ich gar nicht so schlecht! Im Oktober ist Aga ja auch net da, der kämpt um die WM in Italien und außerdem hat Mr. "Fireline-Handbremser" hat ja schließlich noch (s)einen Ruf zu verteidigen *LOL*


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

schöne Idee, erst um die Wette werfen, dabei will ich diesmal aber den Finger fallen sehen   und dann Fische fangen - Ihr vom Strand aus nix und ich vom BB aus Dorsche  |supergri 

Wer bringt Woll-Unterhosen für Pasilein mit?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich werde die Tage mal mit Marci schnacken ob er auch wieder mit dabei ist, evtl. mit ein bissl Gerät  Dann schaun ma mal...

Ja, postet ruhig mal wann ihr so wollen würdet...
Und ob es wieder in Lippe sein soll, oder ob ihr mal was Neues wollt...


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,
Lippe wäre klasse .

@MichaelB
mein BB ist auf auch mit dabei  |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

@BrückenP: Lippe war doch okai zum Werfen :m 

Mach doch einfach eine Umfrage zum Termin und dann siegt die Demokratie  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> n mein BB ist auf auch mit dabei |supergri


 JA vom Feinsten, schon zwei bewegliche Ziele auf 100 Meter... :g


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

nö Micky, wir fahren einfach dort hin wo die Fische sind - das ist ab 5m weiter, als je eine Brandungsmontage geflogen ist  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nach dem Casting müsst Ihr wahrscheinlich schon in dänische Hoheitsgewässer fahren um nicht als Zielscheibe für die 150er Torpedobleie zu werden.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

bedeutet das, daß man ab 120m vom Ufer entfernt schon zollfrei einkaufen kann?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt !!! :q  
Ist nur fraglich ob jemand mit seinem mobilen BELLY-Tabakbauchladen zufällig vor der Küste kreuzt. #c


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> JA vom Feinsten, schon zwei bewegliche Ziele auf 100 Meter... :g



Geht nicht , die Wal Jagd ist hier verboten und man nennt mich auch den Wal aus Eutin  :q  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Geht nicht , die Wal Jagd ist hier verboten und man nennt mich auch den Wal aus Eutin  :q  :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Ich würd eher sagen *"Zwergwal"*!


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wenn das Zeitlich passt bin ich auch wieder dabei, gute Idee #6 .

Lippe ist bzw.war doch super und bei ein bischen mehr Wind klappt das da auch mit Fisch.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Geht nicht , die Wal Jagd ist hier verboten und man nennt mich auch den Wal aus Eutin  :q  :q



Ich höre immer nur Wa*h*l


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Noch mal hochgeholt.

Soll sowas noch mal angehen. Ich hätte jedenfalls Interesse.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal hochgeholt. Soll sowas noch mal angehen. Ich hätte jedenfalls Interesse.


 Du hast doch eh NIE Zeit.... #y  :q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch eh NIE Zeit.... #y  :q



Streu man Salz in die Wunde:c . Das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet:q . Ich habe nur gesagt, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Streu man Salz in die Wunde:c . Das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet:q . Ich habe nur gesagt, ich hätte Interesse.



hör mal auf zu heulen und sieh zu, dass Du nächsten Samstag bei mir aufschlägst:q das mit dem ...ich habe Interesse.. kenn ich und ...ne, da kann ich doch nicht.... noch :qbesser


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> hör mal auf zu heulen und sieh zu, dass Du nächsten Samstag bei mir aufschlägst:q das mit dem ...ich habe Interesse.. kenn ich und ...ne, da kann ich doch nicht.... noch :qbesser



Du musst gerade die Welle schieben. Wer hat sich denn gerade für diesen Sonnabend mit ner fadenscheinigen Begründung abgemeldet :q .


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst gerade die Welle schieben. Wer hat sich denn gerade für diesen Sonnabend mit ner fadenscheinigen Begründung abgemeldet :q .


Du:q
Wem ist für Eisangeln das Eis zu dünn:q:q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ja, wird es geben! Planungen laufen auch schon...nur Geduld


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Supi#6 . Aber wehe du nimmst nen Tag, wo ich nicht kann:r  , dann ziehen mir einige die Ohren lang:q .


----------



## Platte

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch dabei!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Gibt es schon neue Info´s für das Event?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Schön wär's |supergri .


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ich glaub da mittlerweile nicht mehr dran... aber Hauke hält sich vielleicht auch ABSICHTLICH noch zurück, weil er uns noch DIESES WE mit Daten (Ort, Datum, Ablauf etc.) überschütten wird.... |kopfkrat |supergri #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub da mittlerweile nicht mehr dran... aber Hauke hält sich vielleicht auch ABSICHTLICH noch zurück, weil er uns noch DIESES WE mit Daten (Ort, Datum, Ablauf etc.) überschütten wird.... |kopfkrat |supergri #6



Jaa jaa und der BVB wird Meister :q:q:q:m


----------



## Platte

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hauke Du bist mal wieder gefragt und nicht nur *hier.*
Schau Dich mal um, alle wollen wieder!!!#h


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ganz cool bleiben Jungs !

Die Fänge waren bis jetzt eh nicht so besonders !! Außerdem ist Hauke momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt und hat deswegen wenig Zeit !


Die Planungen laufen nach wie vor ,aber der Graf hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht geäußert wegen seiner Wiese !


MfG Maik


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Jop, so sieht es aus Jungs |supergri 

Ich habs aber nicht vergessen und wir werden auch diesen Frühling ein Surfcasting veranstalten. Wo und wann wird sich in den nächsten Wochen klären, dann natürlich auch mit entsprechender Abstimmung hier im Board.

So, jetzt muss ich aber wieder zum Seminar rein, bin nämlich gerade auf Fortbildung..

Bis denn dann #h 

Hauke


----------



## Peterpaul

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hab den Thread gerade mal überflogen - aber kann man irgendwo die Ergebnisse vom ersten mal sehen #c  #h


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Ergebnisse gibt es in dem Sinne nicht, war ja kein Wettkampf.

Kannst halt die Fotos sehen. #6

Von den Fängen abends reden wir mal lieber garnicht erst...


----------



## Platte

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, so sieht es aus Jungs |supergri
> 
> Ich habs aber nicht vergessen und wir werden auch diesen Frühling ein Surfcasting veranstalten. Wo und wann wird sich in den nächsten Wochen klären, dann natürlich auch mit entsprechender Abstimmung hier im Board.
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich aber wieder zum Seminar rein, bin nämlich gerade auf Fortbildung..
> 
> Bis denn dann #h
> 
> Hauke


 
Hallo Hauke.#h  Will ja nicht drängen aber deine nächsten Wochen???#c  Wie lange sind die noch?;+ 

Gruß Platte


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



			
				Platte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hauke.#h  Will ja nicht drängen aber deine nächsten Wochen???#c  Wie lange sind die noch?;+
> 
> Gruß Platte



Nun sei man nicht so kleinlich... der Frühling ist doch noch lang :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Junges, bei dem Wetter fangen wir eh nichts  Lass uns das mal im Herbst machen, hiermit *verspreche* ich aber dass wir es dann auch wirklich machen #h


----------



## sunny

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Noch mal hochgeholt.

haukep, was ist denn nu mit deinem Versprechen??? Geht dat noch mal an dieses Jahr???

Und was ist überhaupt mit sylverpasi?? Von dem habe ich ja schon lange nichts mehr gelesen. Ist er aus dem Board verbannt worden, der alte Schmutzfink :m .


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Nix verbannt!!! Hab doch neue Arbeit in HH und bin nur am WE zu Hause. Der Umzug ist auch schon in Planung!!! Ihr werdet bald wieder mehr von mir haben.......

Tja ich glaube jedenfalls nicht mehr dran, dass Hauke da noch was machen wird.... DIESES JAHR SOWIESO NICHT MEHR


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



haukep schrieb:


> Lass uns das mal im Herbst machen, hiermit *verspreche* ich aber dass wir es dann auch wirklich machen #h


 
Tja Brückenpapst dann lass dir man schonmal was einfallen wie du das wieder gut machen willst  
Alles ist eine reine Getränkefrage :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

wenn ich auch keine Brandungspeitschen mehr schwinge... will ich doch was von den Getränken abhaben  
Und mal sehn, wie weit man mit einer 3m Light-Pilk werfen kann :g 

Wann denn nun Hauke?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also ich kann mich noch düstern an vergangene Jahre des Castingsports erinnern. |kopfkrat  Bei der damaligen Disziplien "Gewicht Distanz" waren mit dem 7,5 gr. Gewicht und der entsprechenden Drehtechnick, ähnlich derer der Diskuswerfer, gute 100 m drin. #6 

Mit Brandungsruten haben wir es nie probiert. Wir hatten schlicht weg keine! :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

das war ja seinerzeit keine "Sportveranstaltung" im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern wir wollten mal sehn, was denn von den oft gefühlten 200m an Wurfweite wirklich übrig blieb  

Also ganz normaler Überkopfwurf (wer ihn denn beherrscht  ) und dann gib ihm  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Hauke: wann denn nun? #y


----------



## haukep

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Hey Leute 

Bin gerade umgezogen nach Hamburg, ich geh das aber mal wieder an 

@Getränkefrage: Ok, ich bring dann nen Kasten mit


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



haukep schrieb:


> Bin gerade umgezogen nach Hamburg, ich geh das aber mal wieder an
> 
> @Getränkefrage: Ok, ich bring dann nen Kasten mit


 
*WIEDERHOCHHOL*

*HAUKE*, wie schauts aus? 
Umzug gelaufen ???#c  :q  

Ich glaub, auch wenn der Thread weit nach hinten gerutscht ist, dass hier ne MENGE Leute warten, dass es endlich wieder losgeht.


----------



## dorschjaeger75

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



Micky schrieb:


> *WIEDERHOCHHOL*
> 
> *HAUKE*, wie schauts aus?
> Umzug gelaufen ???#c  :q
> 
> Ich glaub, auch wenn der Thread weit nach hinten gerutscht ist, dass hier ne MENGE Leute warten, dass es endlich wieder losgeht.


 
So isses!!#6 #6 
Dieses mal möchte ich doch auch mal gern dabei sein, um zu schauen ob meine Keulenschnüre auch exakt bemessen sind|supergri 
und gegen das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk hab ich latürnich auch nix einzuwenden.... Würd auch nen  "Minus 20" beisteuern.. Also HAUKE!!!... nu aber mal flott flott...


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Moin,

guuute Idee mit dem Hochholen |rolleyes 

Haukeeeee... was geht? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*



Naggensympatisant schrieb:


> was geht? #h


 
*Ich* glaub nicht mehr dran... #d


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Vieleich giebts ja kein Internet wo er jetzt wohnt:q .


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Wenn DU sogar ne Leitung hast, dann unser Brückenpabst ERST RECHT !!! :q 
Der filetiert wahrscheinlich noch seine letzten Brückendorsche aus Schönberg...


----------



## Micky

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

*NOCHMALWIEDERHOCHHOL*

*HAUKE - WIR WÄREN SOWEIT...* #h


----------



## AudiGott1984

*AW: Surfcasting auf der Wiese*

Also Hauke und meine Wenigkeit wissen garnicht mehr wie Fisch aussieht bzw wie man ihn fängt !!:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


Wird schon Zeit das mal wieder was geht ! Ich werd ihn mal darauf hin anschnacken !






MfG Maik


----------

